# What phone do you own?



## Attila13 (Feb 7, 2011)

So, guys, I was wondering what mobile phones do you own and owned for the past years... 
Here's my list: (I'll use spoilers to keep this post smaller)

*1. Nokia 3410*





My first phone. I got this phone six years ago as a present from my parents. I still have it! 
*Note:*
The Nokia 3410 is the first phone from Nokia with Java support.


Spoiler: Specifications.




*General* 
2G Network: GSM 900/1800
Announced: 2002
Status: Discontinued

*Size* 
Dimensions: 115 x 49 x 22.5 mm, 100 cc
Weight: 114 g

*Display* 
Type: Monochrome graphic
Size: 96 x 65 pixels, 6 lines

- Dynamic font size
- Softkey
- 3D screensavers
- Welcome message
- Picture messaging(7 predefined + 1 empty)

*Sound*
Alert types: Vibration; Downloadable monophonic ringtones
Loudspeaker: No
3.5mm jack: No

- 6 Ringing tone levels
- 10 Volume levels

*Memory* 
Phonebook: 200
Call records: 20 dialed, 10 received, 10 missed calls
Card slot: No

- Editable message templates
- 10 voice dial numbers
- 100 Calendar notes

*Data* 
GPRS: No
EDGE: No
3G: No
WLAN: No
Bluetooth: No
Infrared port: No
USB: No 	 

*Camera* 
No

*Features* 
Messaging: SMS, EMS
Browser: WAP 1.1
Radio: No
Clock: Yes
Alarm: Yes
Games: 1 Java + 5 ( Snake II, Bumper, Space Impact, Bantumi, Link5 )
Colors: Xpress-on front and back covers
Languages: Country dependant
GPS: No
Java: Yes

- T9
- Smart messaging
- Organizer
- Voice Dial
- Customizable and downloadable profiles

*Battery*
Standard, Li-Ion 825 mAh (BLC-2)
Stand-by: 55h - 260h
Talk time: 2h 20min - 4h 10 min



*2. Sony Ericsson T610*




My second phone. Another present from my parents for good results in school five years ago! 


Spoiler: Specifications.




*General* 
2G Network: GSM 900 / 1800 / 1900
Announced: 2003, 2Q
Status: Discontinued

*Size* 
Dimensions: 102 x 44 x 19 mm
Weight: 95 g

*Display* 
Type: STN, 65K colors
Size: 128 x 160 pixels, 1.8 inches

- Wallpapers

*Sound* 
Alert types: Vibration; Downloadable polyphonic ringtones, composer
Loudspeaker: No
3.5mm jack: No

- Ringtones can be assigned to phonebook entries

*Memory* 
Phonebook: 8 fields, 510 items, Photo call
Call records: 30 received, dialed and missed calls
Internal: 2 MB
Card slot: No

- 300 organizer entries

*Data* 
GPRS: Class 8 (4+1 slots), 32 - 40 kbps
EDGE: No
3G: No
WLAN: No
Bluetooth: Yes, v1.0b
Infrared port: Yes
USB: No	 

*Camera* 
Primary: CIF, 352 x 288 pixels
Video: No
Secondary: No

*Features* 
Messaging: SMS, EMS, MMS, Email
Browser: WAP 2.0/xHTML
Radio: No
Clock: Yes
Alarm: Yes
Games: Deep Abyss, Five Stones, Minigolf and downloadable
Colors: 3
GPS: No
Java: Yes

- T9
- Organizer
- Voice memo

*Battery* 
Standard, Li-Ion 770 mAh (BST-25)
Stand-by: Up to 310 h
Talk time: Up to 14 h



*3 & 4. Nokia 1100 and Nokia 1101*
The first picture is Nokia 1100 and the second is Nokia 1101.







My third and fourth phones. There's a funny story about these... 
I bought the Nokia 1100, I went home and right next to my house, on the road I found the Nokia 1101 a bit scratched, but fully functional. Was I lucky or unlucky? I let you decide. 


Spoiler: Specifications (Nokia 1100)




*General * 
2G Network: 
GSM 900 / 1800
GSM 850 / 1900 - Nokia 1100B for US
Announced: 3Q, 2003
Status: Discontinued

*Size * 
Dimensions: 106 x 46 x 20 mm, 79 cc
Weight: 86 g

*Display * 
Type: Monochrome graphic
Size: 96 x 65 pixels, 4 lines

- 2-way scroll key
- Full display screensaver
- Dynamic font size
- Softkeys

*Sound* 
Alert types: Vibration; Downloadable monophonic ringtones, composer
Loudspeaker: No
3.5mm jack:No
*
Memory* 
Phonebook: 50
Call records: 10 dialed, 10 received, 10 missed calls
Card slot: No

- Dynamic phonebook memory
- Editable message templates

*Data* 
GPRS: No
EDGE: No
3G: No
WLAN: No
Bluetooth: No
Infrared port: No
USB: No	 

*Camera * 
No

*Features* 
Messaging: SMS
Browser: No 	 
Radio: No
Games: 2 - Snake II and Space Impact+
Colors: Xpress-on covers
Languages: Most major European and Asian
GPS: No
Java: No

- T9 for 10 languages
- SMS to many
- Calculator
- Stopwatch
- Xpress-on front and back covers
- Picture messaging
- Flashlight

*Battery* 
Standard, Li-Ion 850 mAh (BL-5C)
Stand-by: Up to 400 h
Talk time: Up to 4 h 30 min





Spoiler: Specifications (Nokia 1101)




*General* 
2G Network: GSM 900 / 1800
Announced: 2005, June
Status: Discontinued

*Size* 
Dimensions: 106 x 46 x 20 mm, 72 cc
Weight: 86 g

*Display* 
Type: Monochrome graphic
Size: 96 x 65 pixels, 4 lines

- 2-way scroll key
- Full display screensaver
- Dynamic font size
- Softkeys

*Sound * 
Alert types: Vibration; Downloadable monophonic ringtones, composer
Loudspeaker: No
3.5mm jack: No

*Memory* 
Phonebook: 50 entries
Call records: 20 dialed, 20 received, 20 missed calls
Card slot: No

- Dynamic phonebook memory
- Editable message templates
- 50 short mesages

*Data* 
GPRS: No
EDGE: No
3G: No
WLAN: No
Bluetooth: No
Infrared port: No
USB: No 	 

*Camera* 
No

*Features* 
Messaging: SMS, EMS
Browser: WAP 1.1
Radio: No
Games: 2 - Snake II and Space Impact+
Colors: Xpress-on covers
Languages: Most major European and Asian
GPS: No
Java: No

- Predictive text input for 10 languages
- SMS to many
- Calculator
- Stopwatch
- Xpress-on front and back covers
- Flashlight

*Battery* 
Standard battery, Li-Ion 850 mAh (BL-5C)
Stand-by: Up to 300 h
Talk time: Up to 3 h



*5. Nokia 6125*




My fifth phone. Yet, another great present from my parents, but this time I got it for my 15th birthday!  I had and still have good memories with it...
Want to know a secret? After only two days, YES, two days, my lovely phone stopped working!   (It slipped from my pocket and the little display broke, and the phone didn't want to start anymore...
I sent it back and I clearly said that I don't care that I'll lose my warranty, just please repair it... 
Well, they said OK. I waited a month and they sent it back with a letter, which said, that they can't repair it...    
Here comes the annoying part... 
*1.* They said, that they can repair it, 100%, and they didn't...
*2.* I lost my warranty (self explanatory  )
*3.* They even charged me with 25$ because they "tried to repair it" :angry2:

I was so angry... but the other they I went to a GSM shop and I asked, that it really can't be fixed?  
They said that it can, with only 10$. And they said that only the smaller screen needs to replaced and that's all...I was like  
How lucky could I be no...? 


Spoiler: Specifications.




*General* 
2G Network: GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
Announced: 2006, 1Q
Status: Discontinued

*Size* 
Dimensions: 90 x 46 x 23.6 mm
Weight: 98 g

*Display* 
Type: TFT, 256k colors
Size: 128 x 160 pixels, 1.8 inches, 29 x 35 mm

- Second external display 65K colors (96 x 65 pixels)
- 5-way navi key
- Downloadable themes

*Sound* 
Alert types: Vibration; Downloadable polyphonic, MP3, AAC ringtones
Loudspeaker: Yes
3.5mm jack: No

*Memory* 
Phonebook: Yes, Photo call
Call records: 20 dialed, 20 received, 20 missed calls
Internal: 11 MB
Card slot: microSD, up to 2GB
Data: GPRS Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), 32 - 48 kbps
EDGE: Class 10, 236.8 kbps
3G: No
WLAN: No
Bluetooth: Yes, v2.0
Infrared port: Yes
USB: Yes, Pop-Port

*Camera* 
Primary: 1.3 MP, 1280 x 1024 pixels
Video: Yes, QCIF
Secondary: No

*Features* 
Messaging: SMS, MMS, Email, Instant Messaging
Browser: WAP/xHTML
Radio: FM radio; Visual radio
Games: Yes + downloadable
Colors: Black
GPS: No
Java: Yes, MIDP 2.0

- Push to talk
- Audio/video player
- SyncML
- Predictive text input
- Presence enhanced contacts
- Organizer
- Voice dial/memo

*Battery* 
Standard battery, Li-Ion 820 mAh (BL-4C)
Stand-by: Up to 280 h
Talk time: Up to 5 h



*6. Motorola RAZR V3i*




My sixth phone. Another funny story...
Remember my Nokia 6125 story? Here's the thing:
On the day when I received the news, that the phone can't be repaired and went to the GSM shop, but right after I came out, near my house I saw something shiny in the grass... You guessed, it was the Motorola... 
I think that day was my unlucky-luckiest or unluckiest-lucky day...      


Spoiler: Specifications.




*General* 
2G Network: GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
Announced: 2005, November
Status: Discontinued

*Size* 
Dimensions: 98 x 53 x 13.9 mm, 65 cc
Weight: 100 g

*Display* 
Type: TFT, 256K colors
Size: 176 x 220 pixels, 9 lines, 2.2 inches, 35 x 44 mm

- Second CSTN display (96 x 80 pixels), 65K colors
- Anodized aluminum case
- Downloadable logos

*Sound* 
Alert types: Vibration; Downloadable polyphonic, MP3 ringtones, composer
Loudspeaker: Yes
3.5mm jack: No

*Memory* 
Phonebook: 1000 entries, Photo call
Call records: 10 dialed, 10 received, 10 missed calls
Internal: 10 MB
Card slot: microSD , up to 512MB

*Data* 
GPRS: Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), 32 - 48 kbps
EDGE: No
3G: No
WLAN: No
Bluetooth: Yes, 1.2
Infrared port: No
USB: Yes, miniUSB

*Camera* 
Primary: 1.23 MP, 1280 x 960 pixels
Video: Yes
Secondary: No

*Features* 
Messaging: SMS, EMS, MMS, Email, Instant Messaging
Browser: WAP 2.0/xHTML
Radio: No
Games: Yes + downloadable
Colors: Silver Quartz
GPS: No
Java: Yes, MIDP 2.0

- Apple iTunes compatible
- MP3/MP4 player
- Predictive text input
- Organizer
- Speaker independent voice dial
- Voice dial/memo

*Battery* 
Standard battery, Li-Ion 710 mAh
Stand-by: Up to 200 h
Talk time: Up to 3 h 30 min



*7. Nokia AEON F868 Concept Replica (aka Chinese model TOSHIBA)* 




My seventh phone. I saw this thing on the internet and I was very curious about it... I buyed it, but didn't like it so I selled it after a couple of months.
*Note:* It comes with a stylus.
*Note 2:* In the Audio Player, you can shake the phone to jump to next track.


Spoiler: Specifications.




*Features:*

• GSM Compatibility: Frequencies 900MHz, 1800MHz, 1900MHz. 
• Available Languages: English, French, Spanish, Portuguese, German, Malaysian, Indonesian, Turkey, Russian, Arabic, Persian, Thai (If you need any other national language, please contact customer service)
• Screen: 2.4 inch, QVGA high vivid touch screen, 240*320 pixels  
• SIM Card Slots: 2 Card Slots
• SIM Card Modes: Dual SIM open, Only SIM1 open, Only SIM2 open, Flight Mode
• Security Settings: Phone lock, Auto Keypad lock, Change password
• Camera: 1.3M pixel camera, supports video-shoot, the duration depends on storage
• Audio Player: Built-in
• Ring tone: 64 Polyphonic; supports MP3 audio record as ring tone
• User Profiles: General, Meeting, Outdoor, Indoor, Headset, Bluetooth
• Memory: TF Card Slot. 
• Built in Memory: 761KB, support TF card up to 8GB TF extended
• Vibration: Supported
• GPRS Support: Browse WAP Website
• Messaging: SMS, MMS, Chat
• Handwriting Mode: Supported
• Games: Built-in Funny Games
• E-Book Reader: TXT
• Bluetooth Support: Bluetooth 2.0 
• Power Source: Built in Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
• Shape: Bar Phone
*Specifications:*

• *Multimedia:*
- Camera 
- Image Viewer 
- Video recorder
- Video Player  
- Audio Player 
- Sound recorder 
- FM Radio 
- Slide Show

• *File formats:* 
- Music: MP3, MIDI, AMR, WAV
- Image: GIF, JPG
- Video: 3GP, MP4
- E-Book: TXT

• *Digital Still Camera:*
- Resolution: 80x60, 160x120, 176x220, 320x240, 640x480
- Image Quality: High, Normal, Low
- Picture Settings: Effects, White Balance, Scene Modes
- EV: 8steps (+4 to -4)
- Banding: 50Hz / 60Hz

• *Video recorder:*
- Video Record Format: 3GP
- Video Quality: Normal, Low, High
- Video Settings: Effects Setting
- Banding: 50Hz / 60Hz 

• *Sound recorder:*
- Format: AMR, WAV, AWB
- Sound quality: Low, High

• *Audio Player:*
- Formats: MP3, WAV
- Settings: Player, Display, Add Ring tones, Bluetooth

• *FM Radio:*
- Radio FM Tuner Frequency: 87.5MHz to 108MHz
- Background Play: ON, OFF
- Loudspeakers: ON, OFF (plays directly without earphone)

• *Bluetooth:*
- Type: MTK BT DEVICE
- Supported Service Profiles: Handsfree, Headset
- Options: Power, Inquiry Audio Device, My Device, Active Devices, Settings

• *Telephone directories:* 300 groups of phone books, caller picture, caller Ring Tone,caller groups
* Messages : 200 SMS, support MMS. Support SMS group-sending

• *Other Functions:* 
* MP3 
* MP4
* Handsfree 
* SMS group sending
* Voice recorde 
* Handwritten input 
* FM
* Bluetooth
* GPRS 
* WAP
* SMS
* MMS
* E-book 
* Calendar 
* To do list 
* Alarm 
* Calculator 
* Currency and unit converter 
* Stop watch
* World time 
* Power on/off: Support auto power on and off
* Alarm clock: 5 groups, support mp3 ringtone, support snooze, can set from Monday to Sunday
* Games: Build in 4 general games
* Network: Support WAP GPRS Download
* Bluetooth: Support A2DP V2.0
* Data Transfer: USB cable / bluetooth

• *Battery Life:*
- Talk Time: Up to 3.5 hours
- Music Play: Up to 7 hours
- Standby Time: 200 to 400 hours

• *Talk time:* 150-180 minutes
* Standby time: 50-150 hours
* Size: 113*50*12mm
* Net Weight: 112g(include battery)
* Style: Bar
* Color: Black/Blue (Optional)

• *Package Content:*(Not so important, so highlight to view) 
* 1 x F868 Mobile Phone
* 2 x 1200mAH Rechargeable Battery
* 1 x Travel Charger
* 1 x USB (to mini-USB) Cable
* 1 x Wired Earphones with MIC and Clip




*8. Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000*




My eighth phone. I got this phone in January 2011 and I love it!!!  
I saw it on its release day, I saw and read many good reviews on it and actually tested it myself and I said: "I have to get this phone!" So I started working and after a couple of months I managed to raise enough money to buy it!  (I have the black/8GB model)
This is the phone I currently use and I think that it will be for a long(er) time that my Nokia 6125! 
*Note:*
Also known as Samsung I9008 Galaxy S for Chinese market!


Spoiler: Specifications.




*General* 
2G Network: GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G Network: HSDPA 900 / 1900 / 2100
Announced: 2010, March
Status: Available. Released 2010, June

*Size*
Dimensions: 122.4 x 64.2 x 9.9 mm
Weight: 119 g

*Display* 
Type: Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size: 480 x 800 pixels, 4.0 inches

- Gorilla Glass display
- TouchWiz 3.0 UI
- Multi-touch input method
- Accelerometer sensor for UI auto-rotate
- Touch-sensitive controls
- Proximity sensor for auto turn-off
- Swype text input

*Sound*
Alert types: Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker: Yes
3.5mm jack: Yes

*Memory* 
Phonebook: Practically unlimited entries and fields, Photocall
Call records: Practically unlimited
Internal: 8 GB/16GB storage, 512 MB RAM, 2GB ROM
Card slot: microSD, up to 32GB
Data: GPRS Class 12 (4+1/3+2/2+3/1+4 slots), 32 - 48 kbps
EDGE: Class 12
3G: HSDPA, 7.2 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps
WLAN: Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n; DLNA
Bluetooth: Yes, v3.0 with A2DP
Infrared port: No
USB: Yes, v2.0 microUSB

*Camera* 
Primary: 5 MP, 2592 x 1944 pixels, autofocus
Features: Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and smile detection
Video: Yes, [email protected]
Secondary: Yes, VGA

*Features* 
OS: Android OS, v2.1 (Eclair), upgradable to v2.2
CPU: 1 GHz ARM Cortex-A8 processor, PowerVR SGX540 GPU, Hummingbird chipset
Messaging: SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Mail, IM, RSS
Browser: HTML
Radio: FM radio with RDS
Games: Yes
Colors: Black, White
GPS: Yes, with A-GPS support
Java: Via third party application

- ISDB-Tb Digital TV tuner (only available for Brazilian market)
- Social networking integration
- Digital compass
- MP4/DivX/WMV/H.264/H.263 player
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player
- TV-out
- Organizer
- Image/video editor
- Document editor (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, PDF)
- Google Search, Maps, Gmail,
- YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk, Picasa integration
- Voice memo/dial/commands
- Predictive text input

*Battery* 
Standard battery, Li-Ion 1500 mAh
Stand-by: Up to 750 h (2G) / Up to 576 h (3G)
Talk time: Up to 13 h 30 min (2G) / Up to 6 h 30 min (3G)




So... I hope you enjoyed my little phone experience history! Please reply with something awesome and list your own list of phones if you want...


----------



## connorroy (Feb 7, 2011)

iPhone 4


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 7, 2011)

My phones:
Nokia 3410 - Hand down
Motarola RAZR ? (not sure which model) - Hand down
Sony Ericsson K800i - Hand down
Sony Ericsson W880i - gift
XDA IIi - ????
HD2 (Best phone ever due to xda-developers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) -1/2 bought 1/2 gift

Current:
Non


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 7, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> My phones:
> Nokia 3410 - Hand down
> Motarola RAZR ? (not sure which model) - Hand down
> Sony Ericsson K800i - Hand down
> ...


Too bad!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 7, 2011)

My collection:

T-Mobile G1
T-Mobile G2 (first overclocked G2 _in the world_)
Google Nexus One (AT&T 3G)
Motorola Droid (free from Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
HTC Tattoo (plus very limited developer skin, free from HTC)
Samsung Captivate
Google Nexus S
iPhone 4 32GB AT&T (not used very much...)


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 7, 2011)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> My collection:
> 
> T-Mobile G1
> T-Mobile G2 (first overclocked G2 _in the world_)
> ...


So are you the setCPU guy?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 7, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been on this site longer than I've been an Android dev.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 7, 2011)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> My collection:
> 
> T-Mobile G1
> T-Mobile G2 (first overclocked G2 _in the world_)
> ...


This is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you send me one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (joking)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2011)

My Collection:
Nokia 3210




Nokia 3310/Nokia 3330 (can't really remember exactly which one it was)




Nokia 3410 




Nokia 6300




Nokia 5800 XpressMusic (come with music edition)



Yep - I'm a Nokia fan-boy... I'm currently using the 5800 (I actually won that on a Pepsi Promotion in 2009)... 

Although I must admit I HAVE been looking @ Android phones... in particular the 'HTC Desire HD' and the 'Motorola Milestone 2'.. 
but mainly because I'm getting a little fed up with how Nokia is becoming more like Apple (with it's OVI 'stuff') & how their 'free' apps are 'Ad supported' (which is a pain when you're on PAYG....)

EDIT: Hmm might stick with Nokia - the N8 looks tempting as well


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 7, 2011)

My first phone was this:




I got it 3 or 4 years ago and lost it in 3 months after I got it.  I was so pissed...

My second phone was this:




I had one in blue.  It broke in 4 months after I got it by falling into the pool...  The next day I replaced the phone because it was still under warranty and guess what the day after that I lose this phone.  I lost it by opening the car door and it dropped and I didn't even notice it.

My 3rd phone was this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A samsung phone that used to be one of my parents.  I got it 3 months after I lost my other phone.  
4rd phone: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got this phone for free from my uncle because he didn't need it anymore.  It was a good phone but then the battery started to suck and only lasted a day.  The next day after I activated this phone my Samsung didn't turn on for some reason.  

5th phone: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This phone was pretty good and was my first Android.  I was slow though and when I overclocked it with SetCpu my phone had kernal panicks and random reboots.  Decided to give back to Verizon.  

6th phone:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best phone I ever had.  I love it.


----------



## Quanno (Feb 7, 2011)

Started with Nokia 1100:





Then a Sony Ericsson... Dunno which one.

Then a samsung... Dunno which one too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now a samsung star qwerty:





And in a few days I'm supposed to get this one; The Dapeng T5000


----------



## Originality (Feb 7, 2011)

I won't bother with links/pics.

I used to have a very old flip-phone, hand-me-down from my dad, but I can't remember anything about it other than it was so old that the muggers didn't want to take it.

First phone I got for myself was a Motorola RAZR V3i m (the red musical edition, and ultimately the reason I hate iTunes).

Second was HTC Dream/T-Mobile G1. I used it to bits, especially Google Maps for when I went travelling. Ended up wanting to replace it because it started feeling somewhat slow.

Now I have a HTC Desire HD, which is also getting heavy usage. It's become almost as good as having a tablet laptop by my side for when I need to do some heavy research away from home, and the fact taht it plays games better than the G1 makes it much more fun to use.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Phone I have now...

glitchy fucking piece of shit


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't own a phone. Does this make me uncool?


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 7, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but my parents and sister do


----------



## emigre (Feb 7, 2011)

I got my first phone when I was sixteen and I'm twenty now and in that time, I've had only two  phones. Both were Sony Ericsson, I can't remember the model of my first one but I'm currently using a W395. It's ok, I don't really need it for anything other than the phone functions. If I had to get a new one now than I'd probably go fot the HTC Desire just for how flashy it looks.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Cool Stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor you!


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 7, 2011)

I have owned...
1. A Motorola V500




I got this when I was 13 and by the time I was 14/15 I'd killed its call speaker. I absolutely mutilated this thing...

2. A Sony Ericsson K800i




The replacement and jesus it was a huge improvement. It had an absolutely great camera in it that I used all the time. It didn't even really die when I got a new one in 2009 (after having my K800i for 2 years) the joystick was starting to go a bit though and the camera button died. My dad uses it now.

3. An LG GW520




This is my current phone and quite frankly its a disappointment. It tries to be a good, cheap touch screen phone (hard to find in '09) but fails on a few fronts. The main problem is that its just too slow to do what it tries. The OS will often freeze up or glitch out... It works pretty well though as a texting/calling/light mobile browsing conduit. The best thing is that QWERTY keyboard. I could never go back to tapping stuff out on a keypad after this. I need a full keyboard either virtual (on a good touchscreen) or hardware.

Planning on replacing the GW520 with an Apple Peel 520 in March (if they've got a release of the new version for iPod 3Gs and the software isn't too buggy) so I've got a nice smartphone, albeit limited to 2G internet access. That's all I get in my town anyway...


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2011)

Blackberry 9700

@Hadrian, u jelly?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't have photos but currently in my possession is:

- Samsung U600. My current phone. A huge pile of steaming shit. Constantly locks up, battery life is about fifteen seconds, memory card slot is damaged, the camera goes blurry all the time, the speakers are shot so it sounds like a whale being raped when it rings, and it's generally fucking useless. I plan to replace it when my finances are a little better.

- Motorola Razr V3i. My personal favourite of all the phones I ever owned. Right now it's damaged but still kinda works. Battery is ruined thanks to a rather nasty thunderstorm though, so it never stays on long enough to do much.

- Samsung T-100. A phone so old the box proudly preaches about the new and exciting technology of the colour screen. No camera, no MP3 ringtone capacity, scuffed beyond recognition but technically fine. I lost the charger but aside from that it's in perfect working order.

What I really want more than anything else is a Panasonic P900IV, but they only work in Japan. At one point I contemplated buying one anyway, and finding some way of using the shell to house another phone's internals. But that plan got shot in the nuts right out the gate when A) I was unable to find any for sale on eBay, and B) I can't think of anyone that could do such technical stuff even if I found one anyway.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 7, 2011)

My first one, I think it was when I was 13/14 was this bitch

Alcatel OT-e159






Lost the charger the year after, got a new one, it was a Samsung, don't remember the model.

Had it 'til around the end of 2010 and I was robbed

Now I have this other bitch

Alcatel OT-203







None of them goes beyond the color screen. The middle one had a camera but that's it. I don't approve useless stuff on cellphones.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 7, 2011)

Spoiler



Some generic blue and orange nokia which was one of my favourites because it had rayman!!! and splinter cell xD




2 generic sony erricson phones, both which were shit now that i think about it.
Motorola Razr v3


----------



## Depravo (Feb 7, 2011)

Previous phones


Spoiler
















Current phone


Spoiler










Hardly the most cutting edge device but it does phonecalls and texts and that's all I need in a phone. I'm not the type of person to upgrade for the sake of upgrading, instead I wait until it breaks before replacing it. As such, this is only my third mobile phone.


----------



## tlyee61 (Feb 7, 2011)

Samsung Impression
srry no pix...


----------



## 1NOOB (Feb 7, 2011)

i just bought a new case for my ipod touch 4G ,  now i can use it as a cell phone : D

http://www.coming.hk/en/

work really nicely , sms and phone call , it also add vibration and a louder speaker that can also be use as the main ipod speaker ,  it also add radio but you need to have earphone plugged in   and everything related to the power consumption of the c peel goes on his battery  and never touch the ipod one and vice-versa.it also use ringtone downloaded from cydia , so i guess theres a way to install some manually.(there is gprs but i dont know or use this)


as for what a jailbroken ipod can do is too much for me to list it xD


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 7, 2011)

As I'm only 13 atm, this is the first and only phone I think I'll have for a long time, unless Apple's gonna be a bitch and make it practically obsolete.



Spoiler


----------



## Weevil (Feb 8, 2011)

My first phone was a Kyocera don`t remember the model

My second was the Motorola V3





Then I got the Nokia N95 8gb





I just recently got the Nokia N8


----------



## mad567 (Feb 8, 2011)

My first one was
NOKIA 5210





My second phone was
SHARP GX25 FERRARI Edition





My third was SE K750i 





But latter I gave it to my mother and got her Broken W810i and fixed it:





And Finally the phone that i have now is SE C510:





I'm really sattisfied with my c510 right now I think I won't change unless it'll stop working at all


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 8, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I don't own a phone. Does this make me uncool?



then jokes on you brah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway im preety young so i didnt start off with those old nokias i got a hiptop slide from my cousin.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 8, 2011)

My current phone is a Nokia 5800 which is awesome. I mainly use my phone as an mp3 player and it is great as that. Aside from that, I check facebook and thats about it. I sometimes think that it would be nice to have a more powerful phone but I honestly dont need it.

I now await Chris_Skylock to post with his hundreds of nokia phones.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Samsung SGH-600
2. Nokia 3210
3. Siemens A36
4. Nokia 3510i
5. Siemens C65
6. Siemens CFX65
7. Samsung z140
8. Samsung s5230 Star
9. HTC Wildfire
10. HTC Desire

i think i have forgotten some between 7 and 8 but don't remember =p


----------



## Frogman (Feb 8, 2011)

My first phone




Then




Then back to that one
Then




Now




Future


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Nokia 8110 (matrix banana phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 






2. Motorola T720i






3. Nokia 3310






4. Sony Ericsson K750i 






5. Nokia N95






6. iPhone 4


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 8, 2011)

Was Nokia n73






Now n900


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2011)

My first phone was the Siemens S10 Active. Great phone. It was the size of a brick, encased in rubber. I loved that phone   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler












My second phone was the Siemens S35. It was pretty good. 



Spoiler











Then the Nokia Communicator 9500. Yet another brick. The software was horribly slow, and there were no apps for it save for a few commercial office applications that cost an arm and a leg. And I thought I would be able to go online with it, but it turned out to be incompatible with the hotspot at my university. So all I had was a huge slow brick that didn't do anything fun.  



Spoiler











My current phone is the Sony Ericsson K750i, and I love it to bits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## CookiesMilk (Feb 8, 2011)

htc HD2




Also, with MDJ's CyanogenMod 7 v. 2.6 as the operating system.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 8, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Then the Nokia Communicator 9500. Yet another brick.


Yeah I know what you mean I leaved Nokia after that. Now I am happy with my old *small* but boosted HTC Elfin ( I change every thing from the boot screen to the rom, including tweaking the core speed from 201 to 260 MHz... now testing wing-linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

... Waiting now for some dual-core like the coming HTC Pyramid.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Feb 8, 2011)

*2007:Nokia N73 Music Edition*





*
From 2009 until now:Nokia 5800 Xpress Music
*


----------



## jmr (Feb 8, 2011)

1999 - Ericsson GH 868
2000 - Ericsson T18
2001 - Motorola V50
2002 - Siemens S55
2005 - O2 XDA Exec
2009 - O2 XDA Guide
2010 - Dell Streak


----------



## qlum (Feb 8, 2011)

I couldnt find my first phone I remember it was a nokia with rubber sides and that it was stirdy as hell it even survived the washing machine ones \

my second phone a nokia 1600






my current phone I changed since this phone is better and was laying around doing nothing 





note I use prepaid and I never had to upgrade though I did have my simcard being locked twice due to not upgrading the credit after a year my current simcard luckily doesn't have that restriction.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 8, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> I couldnt find my first phone I remember it was a nokia with rubber sides and that it was stirdy as hell it even survived the washing machine ones \


you mean a Nokia 5210?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a Samsung X160


Spoiler: Image











Never had another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I'm looking to get a Smartphone someday.


----------



## alphenor (Feb 8, 2011)

my phone:

(current) nokia 2330-c : http://s630.photobucket.com/albums/uu27/sk...4_6816280_n.jpg
(ignore that insignificant person in the pic)
(broken)nokia 2600-classic
(stolen)nokia 3310
(lost)nokia 3310
(lost)nokia 3210
(lost)sony erricson (dunno what modeL)


----------



## Narayan (Feb 8, 2011)

nokia 3210
nokia 3310**
skipped* **
nokia 3310
nokia 2600 classic**
cherry m33

*forgot the model
**phone i lost.


----------



## alphenor (Feb 8, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> nokia 3210
> nokia 3310**
> *skipped** **
> nokia 3310
> ...



LUCKY GUESS: *NOKIA 7200*


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 8, 2011)

Nokia 3220
Sony Ericsson K750i
I'm forgetting one here
Nokia E63
Blackberry 8520
Blackberry 9700


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of you have/had great phones!



			
				DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Some generic blue and orange nokia which was one of my favourites because it had rayman!!! and splinter cell xD


You mean Nokia 3510i


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 8, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> EDIT: Hmm might stick with Nokia - the N8 looks tempting as well


Just a note, but if I were you I'd wait for the N9 (with full QWERTY keyboard) which is said that it will be loaded with Nokias  new OS MeeGo and many new features!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 8, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only 'looking' at the moment - too expensive to actually buy - SIM free/unlocked etc (>£350 for a PHONE !!!) waiting for them to get a little cheaper (& affordable) before actually buying


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 8, 2011)

1st phone - LG VX5200





2nd phone - LG VX8350





3rd and  current phone - Motorola Krave ZN-4





Hopeful eventual 4th Phone - Droid Incredible (or well, whatever the upgraded version of it is by then)


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 8, 2011)

NOkia 5315.


----------



## mkoo (Feb 8, 2011)

*some Bosch phone*
Motorola V100
Nokia 3510
Nokia 3510i
Nokia 3230
*Nokia N79*
I'm considering to get Nokia C6-01, or N8 if I can find a good deal.
Perhaps I'll wait for N9. My inner geek wants a MeeGo phone which I'll install regular Linux apps if it's Atom powered.

Did I mention I love Nokia?


----------



## Splych (Feb 9, 2011)

1st. old Nokia phone [the one with Space Impact + Snake II] 
2nd. LG Neon
3rd. Sony Ericsson Xperia X1

now i am back to the old Nokia phone . the Xperia is too complicated and need a battery replacement . Neon died on me , and wouldn't turn on .


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay! Phone thread! 

In the past, I never really cared for phones, even in High School when everyone else had one from early ages and I didn't have one the whole 4 years. Now that smartphones are out, thought, I'm crazy for all the new, amazing technology that phones carry!

My first phone was a prepaid phone, the *Samsung T201G*, got it for $20 with prepaid minutes:






My next phone was a used one I bought from one of my bosses. It was the *AT&T Fuze*. I nabbed it for $60 used. I was on T-Mobile and it was an AT&T-branded phone, so no 3G or data plan for me. I could still connect to Wi-Fi points with it though. And it came with a stylus! (ooooh!) It ran on Windows Mobile (6.5, I think). It was a neat phone that kept me busy until I was introduced to the wonders of Android.






My friend let me borrow his extra Motorola Cliq for a few weeks so I could try out Android for the first time. I instantly fell in love with Android and had to have the phone! I scoured eBay and found a better, thinner, lighter, more updated model, the *Motorola Cliq XT*. I nabbed a lightly used one on eBay for $175. It got rid of the physical keyboard and only had a touch-screen keyboard, that's what made it so light. I was weary of the touchscreen-only keyboard at first, but now, I can't have a phone any other way! It ran on Android and was skinned with Motoblur. Motoblur was nice, but it eventually slowed down my phone at times. I waited for some type of rooting capabilities but it never came in the period of time I waited for it. Motorola also kept delaying Android updates for the phone for whole quarters. I was starting to think Motorola was abandoning the phone.






Eventually, I decided to sell off my phone after a few months of use due to slowdowns and lack of updates to a friend of mine. She bought it for $125 and that went toward me buying a brand new, shiny phone. T-Mobile was having a promotion in which if someone new signed up for a contract and bought the new *Samsung Vibrant (aka Galaxy S in other areas)*, then they would get a second Vibrant for free. I found one girl on Craigslist who was trying to sell her second phone off, and I snagged it for $300, brand new, sealed, without a contract. It's currently the phone I'm using. It's quite simply, a breath-taking piece of technology, I LOVE the damn thing to death. It came with Samsung's TouchWiz skinned over Android, but I instantly rooted the phone and did away with the skinned OS for pure Android. 






There have been rumors of the Samsung Vibrant 4G phone coming out very, very soon. Wondering if I should sell this Vibrant for $200-$275 and use it to upgrade to this new model. The new model adds a front-facing cam for video chat support and 4G speed support, although I don't think I'll be dipping into 4G speeds for a while now. Don't know if the minor changes are worth it. Aside from those differences, it is essentially the same exact phone...


----------



## qlum (Feb 9, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I got a Samsung X160
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> ...


nope


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 9, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> nope


nope what?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 9, 2011)

Well for me, I started out with some cheap black and white samsung, then I got a cheap freezing Motorola (god I hate motorola) and then I moved to the iPhone 3GS.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Feb 9, 2011)

A Samsung Star, S5230.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 9, 2011)

3320
I was 13 when my father gave me this.





6101
This one I lost, it slipped from my pocket.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








6131
This I broke in rage.





N95-2
And this one I have since 2008.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 9, 2011)

mkoo said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'll wait for N9. My inner geek wants a MeeGo phone which I'll install regular Linux apps if it's *Atom powered*.


If you mean the CPU, then yes, the rumors say that it will pack a 1.2 GHz Intel Atom CPU!


----------



## Originality (Feb 9, 2011)

How about a phone using the 4-core ARM CPU from the NGP? That'd be pretty good for games...


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 9, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> How about a phone using the 4-core ARM CPU from the NGP? That'd be pretty good for games...


Yeah, for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the thing is that my Galaxy S gets a bit hot after playing like 10 mins on it Dungeon Hunter or Hero of Sparta and it's only whit a single-core CPU.... So with a phone with a 4-core CPU you'd need a bucket of ice to keep it cold after like 2 minutes!


----------



## nando (Feb 9, 2011)

don't have one and never had one and don't want one.


----------



## Daidude (Feb 9, 2011)

Haven't had many phones yet because I'm only 13 but the ones I have had are:

1.Samsung J700i on Tesco

Current Phone:
HTC Wildfire which I think is great but can be a bit slow at times.
Dunno why everyone my age wanted a Blackberry so bad when now everyones gotten over the fad and i'm happy I made the right choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_64YBd64qrE8/THHs...-wildfire-2.png


----------



## dark ajax (Feb 9, 2011)

An Iphone 3g...


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 9, 2011)

Spoiler



1st phone i had was this 1 nokia 5110





2nd phone nokia 3210





3rd phone was this one nokia 3310





4th phone nokia 3410





5th phone samsung T100





7th phone Sony CMD J70





8th phone Sony Ericsson T618





6th phone nokia 3510





9th phone Motorola V100





10th phone Nokia 7610





11th phone Nokia 7650





12th phone Nokia N70





11th phone N73





13th phone Nokia Xpress Music 5800





this is the phone i have now Sony Ericsson Xperia X10





when it gets cheaper i will be getting this phone in the future. *Sony Ericsson XPERIA Arc*


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 9, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Nice phones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! you really had a bunch, nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw that you like  the Xperia series, and I saw that your description says "Female gamer", so what do you think about the upcoming Xperia Play aka PSphone or PlayStation Phone or whatever!


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 9, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Whoa! you really had a bunch, nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the way sony are going about right now i am not sure if i want to buy anymore of there stuff, i may even go back to nokia, there phones have always been good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't think the xperia play would do so well because most people have a mobile phone and psp separately so i don't think a lot would buy this, imagine how much it would cost on contract! but the xperia arc looks promising you can't deny that..


----------



## sentinel5000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is my list:

My 1st phone was a Motorola StarTac: 
I had this phone back when I was at High school. Pretty nice phone for the time considering earlier phones were bricks, literally... This phone was a huge hit, at least here, Everyone had a StarTac...











2nd was a Nokia 5110: 
This phone was just a replacement for the StarTac since that one died horribly... Don't remember a lot about it since it was just a transition phone...






3rd was a Nokia 6590i: 
Ok I loved this phone so much, it was the smallest phone for the time, pretty advance and had great features. This phone was built like a tank, one time I dropped it on a beach, found it full of sand and salt water, still works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...






4th was a Nokia 6030: 
This was another replacement phone I got from Ebay, I just needed an unlocked phone and it was cheap enough. Liked it at the time and still have it, still works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...






5th was a Motorola Razr: 
Ok this phone has the same story as the StarTac. A phone that was incredibly popular at the time and almost everyone had it. Still works too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









6th was a RIM Blackberry Pearl 8110: 
This phone was my baby for such a long time. It was my first smartphone and I loved it. Recently unlocked it and it still looks like new... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









7th and current phone is a Samsung Galaxy S Captivate:
Ok, this is my current baby, the BEST phone I've had. I just love android and this phone is just all that I need and much more. Great phone! Never had a problem with it at all. Its just an amazing phone and one I hope to have for a long time


----------



## jerbz (Feb 9, 2011)

i just recently got a blackberry torch i love it so far.
my little sister got a samsung galaxy S captivate which i am a little jealous about. 
i didnt know that was an option of a phone i could get..
=/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Without bothering too much about photos at the moment, or exact dates:


*Siemens C35i* — I think I had this sometime in 2003/4; not certain, though I think had it at least until 2005. Still have the phone itself but hasn't turned on for a while; probably a depleted battery. It still turned on after I got a new one, so it wasn't the reason it was replaced.
*Motorola RAZR V3* — Pitiful memory space; I don't have this one anymore, as I exchanged it when the camera stopped working (curious issue; each time I turned the camera on it would fail to load and the screen would turn off, at which point I had to pull the battery to turn it on again).
*Samsung SGH-E370* — Nice little phone; this was what I got to replace the RAZR. It went to my sister after I'd finished with it.
*Samsung SGH-D600* — Second hand from eBay; I think I had that one in around 2007. Screen colours played up somehow in recent years and at some point most of the screen refused to work, though a couple of weeks ago I decideed to root around in it using the TV out cable and the screen started working properly again.
*Samsung SGH-U600* — Black and gold version, though originally I'd hoped maybe to get the silver one. That one I think I got at the start of 2009 (I think; might have to check on that. Might have either been January or October, thinking about it). I dropped it on the corner of a board in my room and the screen got a small crack on the first day.  Overall it was alright. Still have that one too.
*Samsung GT-S5230 (Tocco Lite)* — After my sister wanted to replace the E370 she and I both got these; she got hers a day or so before I did. Again, I have the date recorded, but not to hand, so I might add that in later. Either late 2009 or early 2010 though. It was nice, though the keyboard (virtual) could be frustrating. If something was added into the T9 dictionary there was no way to remove it and if you use it once it will automatically assume you're always going to want to use it first. On its side it would have a QWERTY layout, though the keys were often too small for me to use, so I usually kept it in normal keypad mode. One thing I didn't like was that it only had a limit of 500 SMSs. This included both incoming and outgoing, and the space was reduced when including EMSs (messages longer than 160 characters, for instance), so I had to empty my folders every few days sometimes. The strange thing is that the U600 had a size of 1000, despite it being older (again, this would be reduced when including EMS messages).
*Sony Ericsson Xperia X10* — _September 17th, 2010–July 14th, 2011 _(currently disabled). First Android device and I liked it a lot, despite the lack of multi-touch, which on the part of Sony Ericsson wasn't the best choice.
*Samsung Galaxy S II* — _July 14th, 2011–December 18th, 2012._ A great upgrade from the X10; it has full multitouch which is an expected standard, and it's very fast in terms of 2011 technology.
*LG Nexus 4* — _December 18th, 2012–November 4th, 2013._ Incredible device. Quad-core and really quick; my first Nexus device and by extension my first smartphone with virtual on-screen buttons. Also my first to have an HD display. Also supports wireless charging, though I always used the traditional cable method.
*LG Nexus 5 — *_November 4th, 2013–November 5th, 2015._ My second Nexus device. 1080p screen and it is fitting in very nicely. Rooted, as always; my Nexus 4 is still very much functional, though it has been retired as primary communicator. Always good as a backup and standalone device.
*Huawei Nexus 6P* — _November 5th, 2015–November 24th, 2017. _My third Nexus phone and fourth Nexus device altogether. Great specs, much bigger screen which I can handle easily thanks to having very large hands.
*Google Pixel 2 XL* — _November 24th, 2017–present. _Moving on from the Nexus line thanks to Google retiring it, the 6P encountered battery issues including early shutdowns and so the second model I had was replaced with this. Initially I was hesitant because of the high price and the lack of a headphone jack, but with other phones removing them (unnecessarily in my opinion) I decided I would have to try out wireless headphones, and found some with excellent battery life that would suit my needs (only a few hours of life is no good to me). The battery is certainly much better and the camera is excellent, as has already been confirmed by others. Required a replacement 2 XL when a curious issue arose in which no USB-C to USB-C activity could be recognised on the original. Fast charging was unavailable and the only way to charge was extremely slowly via USB-A connection.
*Google Pixel 5* — _October 14th, 2020–November 18th, 2022_. An upgrade more out of necessity than anything else; I would have continued with the second Pixel 2 XL if not for the fact that it sustained damage and, though still usable, compromised it, necessitating a replacement (or repair which may have been somewhat impractical price-wise given its age, though something I may still consider in the future as it is mostly intact). The Pixel 5 is a nice phone so far, though smaller and lower resolution, however with the 2/2 XL almost out of its support period I probably would've had to get a new one eventually anyway. I also miss the edge squeeze to activate the Assistant, but never mind; there are other ways of doing that. Original was subject to RMA in April '22 when my screen was separating from the main body. I suspect possibly wireless charging may have heated the glue over time and reduced its ability to actually hold the phone together but this is only a speculation on my part. Unfortunately the replacement (also a Pixel 5) started experiencing some sort of storage corruption leading to frequent crashes and reboots. I contacted support days too late to claim on my warranty (which for some reason applies to the original purchase and doesn't extend based on the RMA device being separate hardware...) so I only got a discount code which I eventually used towards...
*Google Pixel 7 Pro* — _November 18th, 2022–present. _As I'm speaking it's yet to arrive but I know it's coming today. It was an expense I honestly would've liked to avoid, but a working phone is a necessity, and I had a discount that would expire by the end of the year so it was still my best opportunity. Waited until the Black Friday sale just in case I could find a way to stack offers, but there was no discount on the 7/7 Pro models here which is unfortunate. Still, I opted for that both because I want a phone to last as long as I can as I can't really afford to replace it often at the moment, and I'm hoping that its camera capabilities will come in useful in my currently somewhat lacklustre attempts at finding a way to monetise my photography.



Blaze163 said:


> - Samsung T-100. A phone so old the box proudly preaches about the new and exciting technology of the colour screen. No camera, no MP3 ringtone capacity, scuffed beyond recognition but technically fine. I lost the charger but aside from that it's in perfect working order.



I always experience nostalgia when I think about that phone. Someone I know got it when it was new; I remember the adverts on the TV; as you said, so old that they were actually advertising a colour screen (and it was a phone with left/right keys when at the time we were all used to up and down).




MF Tlaxcala said:


> A Samsung Star, S5230.


You call that a Samsung Star where you are? Here it's a Tocco Lite.

I remember before having a phone of my own when I used to play the games on others, like Snake and Rotation. I particularly enjoyed my sister's 3310, and the game Space Impact.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 9, 2011)

i think a lot of people here remember  the Nokia 5110, it was such a cool phone back in the day i was in college when i had one myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sentinel5000 Motorola must be popular in america, i find it sells much more than nokia does, but in europe nokia is pretty much all we use here, as you can see from my phone history i didn't really get along with Motorola that much, their phones are ok.

i guess that makes 3 of us that remembers the Samsung T-100 phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 back then it was quite state of the art phone, the ringtones and display were quite good too.


----------



## unnkown95 (Feb 9, 2011)

i had a sony xperia x10, then i heard about the atrix so i returned that phone and on march 6 i will get my:
MOTOROLA Atrix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The most powererful phone evr produced


----------



## Frostshocker (Feb 9, 2011)

I have had a ton of phones in the past (not kidding i really have been through alot) so i wont bother making a list but this is my current phone

Blackberry curve 3g 9300:







Nothing too expensive/flashy at the moment.

Maybe ill go for an android when my contract is up on this when i get a phone i just pick whatever honestly although i really like the features and build quality of the blackberry.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 9, 2011)

Frostshocker said:
			
		

> *I have had a ton of phones in the past* (not kidding i really have been through alot) so i wont bother making a list but this is my current phone
> 
> Blackberry curve 3g 9300:
> 
> ...



join the club, can you beat my world record? lol btw why has blackberry mobiles phones all of a sudden become so popular in the uk?, these phones you would only see them in america, now every young teen has them on the bus.


----------



## Frostshocker (Feb 9, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Frostshocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



id say they got popular because of the "Blackberry Messenger" thing these phones have, makes all the kids feel "cool" like they are part of some club haha

i personally dont use it much 
it is no different than any other messaging tool these days


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2011)

unnkown95 said:
			
		

> i had a sony xperia x10, then i heard about the atrix so i returned that phone and on march 6 i will get my:
> MOTOROLA Atrix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The most powererful phone evr produced


Just had a look and it looks pretty sweet!

Especially the accessories you can use with it (especially that laptop dock).


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 10, 2011)

LG EnV2, was all the craze and I got it behind the curve (plus the buttons were crap), the EnV3 soon came out and i was ticked off





I then got a Samsung Alias 2, but then lost it on a rollercoaster a few weeks later, so i went back to the EnV2





I then got a freakin huge upgrade to the Galaxy S device on verizon, the Fascinate, i love it, especially because of a few excellent devs, namely Adrynalyne and jt1134


----------



## xerces (Feb 11, 2011)

Sprint:
Unknown Nokia Flip Phone
Unknown Samsung Flip Phone
Samsung Ace
T-mobile
HTC G1
HTC MyTouch 3g
LG Optimus T (shit! Don't buy!)
Google Nexus One


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nokia 2610
Nokia 2720
Samsung A640
LG CE110

I'm mostly a basic guy. I just go and buy a cheap phone that can talk/text well.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Telus:
LG 210
LG 285
LG Keybo (canadian verson of the EnV 2)


----------



## Originality (Feb 11, 2011)

Fun fact: LG mobile phone factories fund terrorism.

Well, ok, maybe not directly, but they tend to be located in "conflicted" countries where a portion of any money made goes into the country's military arms.


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 13, 2011)

1st: Sony Ericsson Z310i





got it when I went to high school. Led a very hard life, screen broke twice. I decided it wasn't worth getting it repaired, so I got a new phone.
2nd: Sony Ericsson W302







Get this shortly after my other one broke. It was a bit better then the other one, but still crap. It was very, very, very slow. When playing music, it couldn't even send a text. I had this for 2 years. At that point, I was so fed up with it, that I got my current phone.
3rd: HTC desire Z







I love this phone to bits. It's fast, music is excellent,it does everything for me. I need to charge it quite often, but the battery does last a whole day. It's just been to Italy with me, while I typing away on it all day, taking pictures, listening to music, playing games and surfing the internet. And only at around 10-11pm I would get a warning that the battery was at 15%.


----------



## Quanno (Feb 21, 2011)

I know it's kind of a bump, but I just wanted to let you guys know that today I received my Dapeng T5000, mentioned earlier (first page).

While it's quite some work to configure it (all the folders music, video, pictures and stuff needed to be renamed for example) it's actually quite a good phone! It's an unknown, Chinese, cheap device, but it actually is very good.

As for the only BIG bad points for now, The headphone output, and the sounds.
Dapeng apperently's using their own socket, no normal one, at least  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just got some new headphones, but instead have to work with some crappy ones...

And the sounds are just horrible! Every time I open or close it, some fishy sound-effects are played... This wouldn't be a problem if you could just turn them off...

Edit: Sounds can be stopped! Thank god!


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 21, 2011)

Iphone 3g...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 9, 2011)

Evo 4G and love it~


----------



## nl255 (Jun 9, 2011)

LG Env3 right now, going to be getting the HTC Thunderbolt in less than a month.


----------



## klim28 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a plain Samsung Corby Wifi


----------



## m_kha (Jun 9, 2011)

Nokia N-Gage (Original), considering upgrading to Xperia PLAY.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nokia 5800XM


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 9, 2011)

nokia 6010   1st







Nokia 2330    2nd


[url=http://i.testfreaks.com/images/products/60...sic.3223736.jpg]http://i.testfreaks.com/images/products/60...sic.3223736.jpg[/url]


samsung u430






nokis 2720







Lg kp500 miss this phone   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[url=http://st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/lg-kp500.jpg]http://st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/lg-kp500.jpg[/url]

nokia 7610 favorite great headphones an speakers 








Huawei u7519  current  (hate glitches )







*Posts merged*

nokia 6010   1st







Nokia 2330    2nd


[url=http://i.testfreaks.com/images/products/60...sic.3223736.jpg]http://i.testfreaks.com/images/products/60...sic.3223736.jpg[/url]


samsung u430






nokis 2720







Lg kp500 miss this phone   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[url=http://st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/lg-kp500.jpg]http://st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/lg-kp500.jpg[/url]

nokia 7610 favorite great headphones an speakers 








Huawei u7519  current  (hate glitches )


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 9, 2011)

BlackBerry 9700. Soon to change to an iPhone 4.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 9, 2011)

I've owned 2 of the candy bar slider phones - a LG Rumor and a Sprint one (can't recall the name.) Both sucked, hard core. Then I went for an iPhone, but eventually traded it in and went with a Black Berry Curve. I know it's a bit of a downgrade, but it's simple, and I like it. I needed more room for my music, and the iPhone just wasn't cutting it. (My Curve has a micro SD slot for more memory, whilst I couldn't do anything about the memory on my iPhone :/)

I'm looking into getting an Xperia Play or any Droid phone, at the moment. My contract is up, and I'm paying FAR too much for this phone and it's low capabilities.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jun 10, 2011)

I own an original Motorola Droid.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I currently have a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc:




Quite the beautiful phone.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

iPhone 4, HTC Incredible S, and soon trading in my Galaxy S for a Galaxy S II


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2011)

I kinda want to get a Galaxy S II. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thing is, I usually now get my phones SIM-free as just the handset rather than tying down to a contract or anything. In absolute terms I can easily afford to get one but I like to keep an eye out for unwanted upgrades or similar new/unused ones on eBay to avoid spending a lot where I need only spend a little. I did get my X10 for only a little over £200 or so anyway when it was still being sold for a lot more. Besides, I'm saying to myself that I should wait until at least the Gingerbread release for the X10 before considering a move anyway.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Jun 12, 2011)

First Phone: Very basic Motorola flip phone with a colour screen with a few games but no camera

Second: Sony Ericsson W800i, brilliant phone with a great camera and flash for the time 

Third and current: My beautiful HTC Desire, unrooted with standard froyo rom although if they don't offer an update soon I may change my mind. I picked it up for free on a £20 a month tarrif and my only major problem is the small internal memory.


----------



## pistone (Jun 12, 2011)

man i had so many phones so here those that i can remember
1.2X alcatel one ouch, my very first phone ,just a brik  with an antena
2.2x nokia 3310
3.nokia with a matal slide (i cant remember its name)
4.sony ericsson t28
5.sony ericsson t29
6.tilit (i cant realy remember its name) but it had a strange shape Oo
7.motorola V3688 with a red an yellow light that pulse when you call
8.motorolla C450 ,it has motogp like a game awesome !!!
9.siemens X my first camera phone!!!
10.lg u8310 my very first 3g phone ,i hacked it so i can install games on it ,i had like 65 games Oo
11.my best phone ever it has a program that shutdown the phone at a certain h and then turn it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






maaaaaaaaaaaan i want one of this so bad T-T
12.nokia 6600 it was awesome as it had symbian games and also i installed a nes emulator on that thing ....also it had a program called irremote that makes your phone into a tv remote XD
13.sony phone with a ruller on the left side (i cant remember its name) it was the first phone that recordet 5 sec of audio Oo
14.sony ericsson p910i awesomeness it pure state it was my first phone with thouch screen ,iv installed irremote ,paint program also made it to tether thought bluetouth
15.a lg phone with a nice submarine game (cant remember name )
16.sagem v-55 it sucks 
17.nokia n72 same as 6600 but more powerful!!
18.sony ericsson t230
19.motorolla V547 :S had this one just for a month cant really say its a great phone 
19.ect ect ect i cant remember them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my current phone
a old and rock strong iphone 2g


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

HTC Thunderbolt. Rooted with DAS_BAMF 2.0 Beta


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 12, 2011)

May miss a couple due to memory, but phones i've owned (from first phone to current):

Nokia 3310
Sagem MYV55
Sony Ericsson P900
Sony Ericsson P910i
Sharp GX25
Nokia 7260
Sony Ericsson K750i
Toshiba TS608
Sony Ericsson W810i
Nokia N96 8MP
Nokia N900

And soon going to get an xperia play.


----------



## pistone (Jun 12, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> May miss a couple due to memory, but phones i've owned (from first phone to current):
> 
> Nokia 3310
> Sagem MYV55
> ...


man i loved the p910i and its paint program but one day it would not turn on T-T


----------



## rdurbin (Jun 12, 2011)

my first phone was a crappy phone that could only text and do voice calls, forgot what it was called.  My current phone is an Xperia Play, love it, already loaded it with tons of emulators and games (need to get bigger memory card, 8gb sure doesn't cut it)


----------



## Jotokun (Jun 12, 2011)

1) Samsung SGH-A437
2) Samsung Blackjack II
3) Yosion Apple Peel 520 + iPod Touch 3rd Gen
4) Motorola Atrix (current)

I loved #1 and only replaced it because it died when I dropped it. I hated #2 because its texting was completely broken with regards to replying to people. #3 was much worse, I only used it a few months before going back to #2. Its also the only phone which I've actually gotten rid of, my other old phones are sitting in my closet. #4 I just got a few months ago, but so far I love it. Best android phone on AT&T as far as I"m concerned.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't own a cellphone.
I'm not a fan of wasting my money.


----------



## haddad (Jun 12, 2011)

1) Sony Ericsson T610
2) Sony Ericsson Z520
3) Sony Ericsson K800
4) iPhone 3Gs


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 16, 2011)

Nokia 3110c.
I have used it for 2 years.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

A old m600i


----------



## Balee56 (Jun 16, 2011)

1.Nokia 3210




2.Nokia 3510i




3.Sony Ericsson k550i




Current: Nokia 6303 classic




Future:ZTE Blade


----------



## shyam513 (Jun 18, 2011)

Spiro
Iphone 3g
HTC Wildfire


----------



## fishykipper (Jun 18, 2011)

(1) Mitsubishi Trium Mars





(2) Nokia 3510i





(3) Nokia 7600





(4) Some Sony Erricsson





 - borrowed the pic from the post above. thanks

(5) Some Motorolla flip mobile - cant find a picture again.

(6) Another sony erriccson - Im pretty bad at finding pictures, I apologize

(7) Samsung Jet





(8) HTC Desire HD






Had the Desire HD for a few months now, hands down the most incredible smartphone on the market.


----------



## yesjohn (Jul 7, 2011)

My grandfather gave it to me when i was 9 years old, it was his firs phone. I used it for a few weeks i think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My second phone was a Sony erricson. I hated the design of the phone. Can remember the name though. 






My 3th phone was a lg kp500 (cookie) I loved it so much, it was my 1st phone with a touchscreen. It died in the washing machine.  

After the cookie i used an old nokia, it looked bad, worst camera ever but this one survived the washing machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









1 year later i bought my 1st smartphone. I really loved Android. It wasn't powerful enough to play games. 






My primary phone is the LG e900 (optimus 7) now. I bought is because i really wanted to see windows phone 7 in real live. I really love the operating system. Some things are much better then android. I bought it because i prefer Microsoft instead of Google or Apple and it was really cheap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had iphone 3GS and sold to Pawn. I have iPhone 4 verizon and its brand new. I am loving it.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sagem My-X1
Nokia 3310
Nokia 3410
Motorola E365
Nokia 6822
Nokia 5200
Nokia E65
Sony Ericsson W910i
back to Nokia 5200
back to Nokia E65

Samsung GT-S5830 Galaxy Ace


----------



## funem (Jul 12, 2011)

Without Pictures

I have some old old phones in the loft

Old ones
Nokia 6210
Nokia 3210
HTC SPV 
HTC SPV E200
HTC SPV C500
HTC SPV C600
HTC E650
HTC TYTN
HTC TYTN II
HTC Touch Pro 2


Currently
Blackberry Curve
Samsung Galaxy S2

For a large number of years I stuck with HTC, but they cut corners with their drivers, the Touch Pro 2 was the last straw when they left out the screen drivers so most games had to run under software emulation, if you put your finger in the screen while playing a game the whole thing would slow down, that was until some people at xda-developers managed to make some decent drivers for it. The HTC phones themselves were robust and well-made but I couldn’t resist the Samsung Galaxy S2 and got one the day it was released.

The Galaxy S2 is by far the best smartphone currently available (not just my opinion, the reviews speak for themselves), being a tech geek, programmer and all round IT person, I am still amazed at the speed of the damn thing and how much it packs into such a small case.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 12, 2011)

HTC Glaicer (MyTouch 4G) Using
LG Optimus S Back Up
Huawei U7519 Hate !


----------



## SignZ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmmh..

First phone was a Nokia 5110 which I got for christmas 2001 I think.
Second one was Nokia 7650, christmas 2004 (I remember the year, because our cat died a few days earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Third and current one, Motorola Razr² V8, got it sometime last year (July or August I think).


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 12, 2011)

1st Phone



Spoiler











2nd Phone



Spoiler











3rd Phone (Bastard Kept Breaking)



Spoiler











4th Phone (Sprint gave it to me because the last one kept breaking)



Spoiler











5th Phone (Good lord I hated this thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Spoiler











6th Phone



Spoiler











Current Phone



Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Jul 12, 2011)

First phone: Sony Ericsson T610 (hand-me-down from brother)


Spoiler



[titleic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Phone I occasionally used after the first phone: Siemens CF-62 (it eventually got stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Spoiler: IT HAZ LIGHTS



[youtube]xvJYlukbVP8[/youtube]


Second (and current) phone: Sony Ericsson Xperia Play


Spoiler: Awrsome


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 12, 2011)

First phone
Nokia 3390





Second phone
LG VX6000





Third phone
LG VX8300





Fourth phone
LG VX8360


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2011)

Suppose I can now add _Samsung Galaxy S II_ to my list.

:3


----------



## r3gR3t (Jul 14, 2011)

My 1st phone was a Motorola W215. It sucked badly, but I bought it with my own money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2nd phone was a Motorola V360. A friend of mine even flashed it and installed the MotoRockr E1 sw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3rd phone was a Sony Ericsson W880. Nice scrren resolution, but TOO Small screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4th phone was a Sony Ericsson K550i. Loved that phone's camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5th was a Sony Ericsson W950. First touch phone. AND symbian too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6th was a god damn Sony Ericsson K850i, much more of a camera than a phone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7th phone was a Nokia N95. That's was a Monster.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there's any classic phone, then that's one, IMO.

8th Nokia 5800. A big step from N95, tough a rather lackluster camera.

9th (and current) is a Nokia C6-01. I Love this f-ing phone!!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 15, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Suppose I can now add _Samsung Galaxy S II_ to my list.
> 
> :3


You lucky bastard.


----------



## jamesbowl50 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have two phones. First one is Nokia N70 and The second one is Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jul 16, 2011)

LG CF360.  Great phone... for making phone calls anyway (that's all I do and all I want to do on it...)


----------



## Aeladya (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's see...

1. Some random phone from Qwest.
2. Some other random phone from Quest (I switched with my great grandma as the other phone was easier to see for her).
3. An LG phone...VX3300 or something like that.
4. LG enV (Orange)
5. LG enV Touch (God that thing was glitchy as hell, had it for less than a year before I had to get a new phone. Exchanged it four times and still was glitchy)
6. iPhone 4


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 16, 2011)

I want a Galaxy S II so badly, but it's just so expensive...


----------



## Fluto (Jul 16, 2011)

Some old Samsung

But im getting an HTC Wildfire soon
Because I already have  an  IpodTouch


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 16, 2011)

i had a few phones in the past but I've forgotten....
the one below were the ones i had recently.

1.LG GT40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 touchscreen was bad.

2.iphone 3G (downgrade, i suppose)

my mum has a Galaxy S II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait until she upgrades to another phone. 9so i can have galaxy s II)


----------



## tiggerlator (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a samsung galaxy s, had a smartphone for dumb people aka the iphone 3g 8gb but its a turd so i got rid of it and got a real smartphone.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 27, 2011)

2 Nokias.. forget which ones...


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 27, 2011)

current : 
iPhone 4

Previous :
HTC P3600
Nokia something-something (a lame classic but recent one)
Samsung E900
Samsung U600
Samsung D500


----------



## Quanno (Jul 27, 2011)

Some got quite some expensive phones. I bought some chinese thing just because it was cheap


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 27, 2011)

well, I have two phones right now. Neither of them are used at all I have a Google G1 and an HTC HD 2 with a cracked touchscreen sensor. Gotta replace the touchscreen sensor on the HD 2.


----------



## ilman (Jul 27, 2011)

i have a touchscreen samsung star 5000 somthing somthing


----------



## wasim (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't have one !

my parents wont get me or allow me untill i finish 10th grade !


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 27, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Don't have one !
> 
> my parents wont get me or allow me untill i finish 10th grade !


OMG that's unfair


----------



## misssmk (Aug 4, 2011)

My last phone was a Blackberry Curve but my current phone is an HTC Evo 4G.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 4, 2011)

I currently own an iPhone 4 16 GB, although I'm no Apple fag.


----------



## xile6 (Aug 4, 2011)

Got them in this order sony ericson t610 < Sony ericson p900 < sony ericson p910 < nokia 6680 < Tmobile g1 (htc dream) < Current phone HTC vision/Tmobile G2  < Next phone  G2x or whatever 3d phone comes to tmobile ,because im having screen problems with my g2


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I want a Galaxy S II so badly, but it's just so expensive...



way way too expensive, even second hand is expensive. LMAO, there are other high end smart phones that are just as good so don't worry about the samsung galaxy S 2


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 5, 2011)

I own the Inspire 4g, also known as the Desire HD.


----------



## Wiip™ (Aug 6, 2011)

A stupid Lg cookie Kp500.


----------



## Devin (Aug 6, 2011)

Virgin Mobile
Metro Prepaid Phone (I don't remember.)
Samsung Finesse
iPhone 4

Quite a big leap there.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 6, 2011)

I use an iPhone 3G (Gonna get an iPhone 4 by years end) when I'm out of my army camp, and a Nokia E51 (Non Camera) when I'm in camp.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 6, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 6, 2011)

Verizon 32gb white iphone 4


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2011)

Sprint LG Optimus S


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

LG Lotus (free phone from Sprint)

I refuse to pay for a data plan when there's wifi everywhere and I have my iTouch...


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 6, 2011)

I recall owning the following, from oldest to newest:

Audiovox CDM-8910
Motorola W385
Motorola Razr V3m
LG VX4500
LG Accolade VX5600
iPhone 4 (Black)


----------



## cutterjohn (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, since I'm a cheap SOB and don't normally need roaming:
LG Optimus V (teeny tiny onboard storage -> next to useless but o.w. kind of nice)

quickly superseded by
Motorola Triumph (MUCH better, 1GB app storage, -a8 SoC)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2011)

Current phone:
HTC Desire Z - Best phone I've owned, I'm really happy with it. A hardware QWERTY keyboard is much easier to type on, you don't make typos all the time like with onscreen keyboards (at least, I do, but I have fat fingers). The only thing it could really use is more RAM because Android needs a lot of it.

Older phones (from newest to oldest):
1. Samsung Galaxy Spica - Android, but slow CPU and no hardware accelerated GFX (plus no Flash). Got really tired of how slow it was, menus were sluggish as hell.
2. Nokia E51 - S60 3rd edition Symbian phone, but disappoints as a smartphone, it feels more like a dumbphone with some extra features. Costed about as much as an Android phone does today too, and that was barely 2 years ago.
3. Nokia 5200 - Cheap dumbphone with some media functions and a bad VGA camera
4. Nokia 3220 - This one was actually expensive too, not smartphone expensive but expensive for a dumbphone. It had some fun features though.
5. Can't remember what this one was, but it was some old black and white Nokia which broke after dropping 1 meter onto the floor once. Piece of shit.
6. Can't remember again, some old Nokia dad gave me with a sliding thing on the keypad.
7. Piece of shit old Samsung, this was my first phone, it had a tiny screen, could only hold 20 SMS messages, and the battery lasted like 5 minutes after I had had it for a few months (no seriously)

I still have the old phones 1-3 and they work fine. Except the Spica seems to have Wifi issues but that might be ROM/kernel related.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2011)

htc desire.


----------



## Eswar21297 (Sep 20, 2011)

My phones:
Some crap Samsung phone
Nokia 7300-thing Supernova from my Dad
Nokia 5233 - Given to my father's friend after I got:
Nokia C5-03 - Spare Phone because I'm wondering whether the Xperia has Gorilla Glass.
Nokia X1-01- Spare phone incase of other phone losing all charge or some crap like that
Sony Xperia Play and enjoying it


----------



## Zorua (Sep 20, 2011)

Samsung Star and Motorola Defy. That's about it.


----------



## absolalone111 (Sep 24, 2011)

some old ass nokia, as seen in the first garfield film, in the opening scene on johns desk, annother old ass nokia, but in colour, a nokia 6680 (best phone i ever owned, and making themes for it where easy) and my current crappy orange rio


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 24, 2011)

-iPhone 4g (white) (using)
-blackberry bold (meh dont like it, like the iphone more)
- LG choclate
- Sony Ericson (the one that looked like a camera)
- iPhone 3g


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 25, 2011)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 6, 2011)

Nokia 3110
Nokia 5410i
Nokia 5230 Xpress Music
Nokia N8

First of all I used my phone mainly for talking/texting. Now may check the news or whatnot with the N8, take a few pictures when not carrying my other camera or use Spotify on it. Basically anything that I can do with my laptop I don't do on the phone.

So in the end, for me the N8 = On the go internet and music + normal phone features.


-Qtis

ps. After Symbian Anna was released, I can honestly say the N8 is a very good phone. Sure it may not be the best out there regarding the OS, but for example the camera on it is one of the best I've seen so far on mobiles. Doesn't match my Nikon D80 regarding quality, but it sure does beat a lot of other phones.

pps. ITT people who may think that phones 10 years ago could be compared to phones now without thinking about the tech back then. Nokia 3110, Why u no work liek iPhone4?


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Oct 24, 2011)

I realize I already posted but I remember all the phones I used to have now.

1. Motorolla Razr

2. LG Vu

3. Motorolla Razr 2

4. iShit 3g (hated this phone so much)

5. Current: HTC Inspire 4g rooted.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 24, 2011)

BlackBerry Curve 8900 but I'm gonna replacing it with either an iPhone or an Android. Though I'll miss it because it looks so adorable.


----------



## Schlupi (Nov 8, 2011)

The phone I just got yesterday is the mytouch 4G Slide. Its one of the most amazing devices I have ever used, and I am loving out! Mobile Gbatemp is awesome! :-)


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Nov 8, 2011)

Samsung Infuse 4G for AT&T running CyanogenMod 7. although I'm currently switching roms


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 8, 2011)

CURRENT PHONE:
-Blackberry Bold 9000

PREVIOUS PHONES:
-Kyocera 1100
-Motorola C332
-Motorola RAZR V3
-Nokia 3220
-Nokia 6133
-Treo 650
-Sony Ericsson W810
-iPhone 2G
-iPhone 3G
-Blackberry Curve 8320
-Blackberry Pearl 8220

yeah, ive had many phones


----------



## Icealote (Nov 8, 2011)

I got my hands on a Samsung galaxy s ii after reading a gbatemp review LOL I finally converted to a touch screen phone after staying strong with a Nokia E71... Loving the SGS2!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't afford anything after my iphone broke D:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 19, 2011)

iPhone 3g for a very short time and....




Can't remember my other phones lol


----------



## Ravte (Nov 20, 2011)

Depravo said:


> Previous phones
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Damn I bet you were using those old Nokia phones for a long time! 
I still got 3 of those 3310's in my shelves, I use them when my "current&modern"  one breaks down.
+ It's a good option to consider if you're thinking about going on a trip or hiking in places you don't want that precious&expensive Ipod 6 810GB Extreme Edition of yours getting scractched.

My current phone is Nokia E75 



Spoiler



http://www.google.fi...9QEwAg&dur=3473


 which I got from my uncle, I don't care much about extra functions besides texting/phoning, but right now I like to use my phone as an MP3 player, so I can't go back to 3310. :


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 20, 2011)

Trium Astral
Siemens S45i
Siemens MC60
Nokia 6170
Sony Ericsson W810i
iPhone 3G
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4
I would switch to Android but I've spent like hundreds of dollars on the appstore, so it wouldn't be a wise decision ;_;


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 20, 2011)

1. Nokia Phone/ Ericsson, both at age 9.
2. Lg Vu/ Red Samsung, age 10/11.
3. iPhone 3G
4. iPhone 4S

My phones last about a year each.
And I mean 4S, not multiple iPhone 4's


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nexus S.
AMOLED *_*


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2011)

Not cutting edge but I like it. I don't game on phone so my needs are met with it.


----------



## Jasper07 (Nov 24, 2011)

pfff wow I can't really remember.... let's see:
1 some old square samsung/orange phone
2 A Nokia (I think)
3 A samsung GT-C3300K (It's dead now)


Spoiler










4 An HTC EVO 3D 


Spoiler










fully rooted, running Leedroid, has a passive 3D screen, 2x5MP camera for 3D recording, dual core 1.2GHz stock 1.7GHz OC snapdragon, 1GB ram, 1GB rom, 32GB micro SD.... I love it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jasper07 said:


> 4 An HTC EVO 3D
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Cool beans!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 24, 2011)

LG Optimous one


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2011)

Spoiler: My Phone


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 24, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Spoiler: My Phone


I laughed so hard


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine long-distance calls with that. :0


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 5, 2011)

edit: it was an old nexus fml

I got a Skyrocket for $140 bucks (retails $250)  had to return iphone because of the hearing problem with the phone.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S, since a few days!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 7, 2012)

hirecrishecom said:


> 1. Nokia Phone/ Sony Ericsson
> 2. Lg Vu/ Red Samsung, age 10/11.
> 3. iPhone 3G
> 4. iPhone 4S
> ...


Please quote my original post.
Also got GS2 that I use whenever my iPhone decides to run out of battery.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an iPhone 4S, but I have used Androids, WP7, Palms, new Palms and an older iPhone. Not to mentio my old dumb phone when I was a teenager (or should I say a younger teenager).


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 26, 2012)

iPhone 4


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 28, 2012)

A Crappy, Pay-phone and a Xperia Play.


----------



## Domination (Jan 28, 2012)

Previous phones:


Spoiler



Nokia 5610 Xpressmusic






Sony Ericsson W910





HTC Legend







Current:


Spoiler



Motorola Droid Razr


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2012)

In order...

LG Fusic (rather nice, for a flip phone)
Samsung Rant (nice, qwerty slider messaging phone)
Samsung Moment (first smart phone, first Android)
Samsung Transform (briefly, for 2 weeks)
Samsung Epic 4G (current)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 8, 2012)

Currently a Huawei X1/GAGA/U8180
Quite an excellent budget device, supposed to run froyo, but i have used Cyanogen Mod 9 to install android 4.0 on it. Also very easy to root and fast. Would reccomend to anyone.






https://www.optus.com.au/shop/prepaidmobile/huawei/huawei_x1

Specs


Spoiler



The Huawei IDEOS X1 is an entry level smartphone with 2.8-inch QVGA display, 528 MHz Qualcomm processor, 3.2-megapixel camera,, Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, GPS and comes with Android 2.2.


Just putting this out there as well, but the Optus version has had an upgrade from the T-mobile version.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2012)

looks pretty sleek. :-)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> Not cutting edge but I like it. I don't game on phone so my needs are met with it.


Incredible s?


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well after so long...

I'm still using my iPhone 4.

My bro took over the Incredible S, traded it in and got a HTC Evo 3D (which I think is a waste of money).

My dad got himself a shiny Galaxy S II after trading in the S. It was quite a worthwhile upgrade. He just needed to top up another $380 instead of the usual $520.

My mom is using a Galaxy Ace which can break into bits at anytime. It's cheap, fairly fast but the phone in general... kinda sucked. I was thinking of helping her get a Galaxy S III (or whatever it is) or Galaxy Nexus for her birthday. 

In the past... Well... I used a lot of Nokia (couldn't remember the models, they all looked very similar to me LOL). Then I switched to Motorola RAZR V3, which was an awesome device, after the 6680 gave me a fuckton of trouble. I hopped on to Sony Ericsson C902 but it's random shutdowns forced me to switch to iPhone, to this very day.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 16, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Play (2.3.4) currently in use
Huawei X1 u8180 (rooted running 4.0.3 via CM9 port) great device but I upgraded
Galaxy Nexus (4.0.3) water damaged, waiting on repairs
Nokia E63 (symbian OS)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Some LG phone I can't remember
2. Samsung L150
3. Samsung Omnia II (Which was complete shit)
4. iPhone 3G
5. Nokia E51 Non-Camera (For use back when I was in the Military)
6. iPhone 4S


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 18, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> 1. Some LG phone I can't remember
> 2. Samsung L150
> 3. Samsung Omnia II (Which was complete shit)
> 4. iPhone 3G
> ...


Do you like the iPhone 4S? What color did you choose? My contract ends in 4 days so... yeah.

EDIT: Edited question to avoid flamebait


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 18, 2012)

Zero, none....


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 18, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Some LG phone I can't remember
> ...


There's no such thing as a good/ best/ better phone (Don't want to spark a flame war or debate here). The correct question would be, "Do you like the iPhone 4S?"

I got a black iPhone 4S. I like it, it's solid but the screen is kinda small compared to the competition. Not really a problem, just a mild disadvantage when playing Draw Something 

The "Retina display" is sharp, build quality is great, camera is good shit, so yeah I like it


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 18, 2012)

I dont own a phone


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 18, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > ZAFDeltaForce said:
> ...


Yeah, I actually meant that. LOL. 

Tried Siri yet? I think I'll get the White. Which carrier are you on?


----------



## Hypershad12 (Apr 18, 2012)

Samsung Sidekick 4G. Love it to bits.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Apr 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Y xd


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 19, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Yeah, I actually meant that. LOL.
> 
> Tried Siri yet? I think I'll get the White. Which carrier are you on?


My mistake 

Yeah, it's a nifty little sucker, but it's severely limited in location based applications. For instance it can't identify nearby food outlets and stuff; such functionality is only available in the US. Then again I haven't used it much, if at all. Siri has a hard time comprehending the Singaporean accent, even if I spoke with American or British pronunciations and standard English (Don't even bother Singlish )

I'm on Singtel


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 19, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I actually meant that. LOL.
> ...


Haha well, if I ever use Siri I'll only use it for WA and dictation. Maybe I'll talk to it in Japanese to practice speaking but... kinda awkward.

My English is generally okay. I have a slight American accent (according to many LOL) and the 4S sets in stores understands me fairly well. It's obvious it won't understand Singlish. But if it know right, it will be so amazing lor! 

You got 16/32/64GB? I can renew my contract with M1 and just top up $60 - $80 for 16GB and $180 for 32GB. :/ currently only used 6GB on my iP4.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 19, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Haha well, if I ever use Siri I'll only use it for WA and dictation. Maybe I'll talk to it in Japanese to practice speaking but... kinda awkward.
> 
> My English is generally okay. I have a slight American accent (according to many LOL) and the 4S sets in stores understands me fairly well. It's obvious it won't understand Singlish. But if it know right, it will be so amazing lor!
> 
> You got 16/32/64GB? I can renew my contract with M1 and just top up $60 - $80 for 16GB and $180 for 32GB. :/ currently only used 6GB on my iP4.


Haha, even then Siri doesn't really understand the Japanese I speak to her. She has something against me I guess :/

Well some times I speak Singlish to her just to hear her responses, funny as hell some times. Oh and tell her you need to hide a body, her response is hilarious

Considering that iPhone's have no expandable memory, it's best to start at a fairly high amount. I got me a 32GB, still got about 16GB free after 5 months so I think it's a pretty good capacity to work with


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 19, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha well, if I ever use Siri I'll only use it for WA and dictation. Maybe I'll talk to it in Japanese to practice speaking but... kinda awkward.
> ...


I'm pretty much settled on white. I'll wait till the day then I'll consider the capacity size.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Apr 19, 2012)

Some old flip phone from LG that I don't remember was my 1st phone that I got for 8th grade Graduation 4 years ago.

Next I got the LG enV 3 for Christmas my sophomore year because of the 2 year upgrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then my most recent phone which I just got this past Christmas was the Samsung Stratosphere, also because of the 2 year upgrade.


----------



## dicamarques (Apr 19, 2012)

1. Siemens something :S
2. nokia 6230
3. nokia 6110 navigator (great phone if you dont care about the camera)
4.Samsung s5560 modded (good camera, has wifi, and it's cheap (100€), it's samsung star with wifi, better cam (5mp) and some changes on the design


----------



## elgarta (Apr 19, 2012)

My phones:

2001 - A Motorolla Brick (Got it second hand at a garage sale, no idea on model # but it reminds me of the ericsson CF 388). Was replaced since it was too big and was likely to get stolen from my bag at school since it was hard to keep hidden away.
2001 - An Ericsson flip
2001-2003 - Nokia 3310 (Man I was jealous when my friend got the 3315.. Colour screen and polyphonic ringtones!?)
2003 - 2006 - 2 Other Nokia phones.. One was a small thin looking blue one with a white screen and the other was a blue one with colour screen, the 3100 reminds me of it. Ah those were the days..
2006 - 2009 - Sony-Ericsson Walkman W800 then a W880i after my nephew spilled water on my 800 and it broke. I loved the W800 until I dropped it down a flight of stairs, I hated the 880i with a passion and got rid of it after 6months.
2009 - 2011 - Blackberry Bold 9000 (With leather backing )
2011 - Present -  HTC Desire

It amazes me how far these things have come in the 11 years or so that I have had one. They started off as basic devices that I was to use only in an emergency to these handy little things that surf the web, store schedules and many other things.


----------



## niklakis (Apr 19, 2012)

1st phone(W910i)
Current phone (Xperia neo V)


----------



## sweenish (Apr 19, 2012)

currently rocking a cdma galaxy nexus. it's fabulous.


----------



## adamdbz (Apr 19, 2012)

1. motorola xxx don't know
2. nokia 6288
3. now nokia 7320


----------



## matt382 (Apr 19, 2012)

1. Samsung SGH J-700

That is all... Lasted me about 6 or so years now I think, and still going strong


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 22, 2012)

NicknackMpogiatzas said:


> 1st phone(W910i)
> Current phone (Xperia neo V)


Xperia fan to? Has the neo V gotten ICS yet? Still waiting for the xperia play update


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2012)

Nokia 3210 (lost it somewhere in me parents house)
Nokia 3310 (still got it)
Motorola v550 (broken it on purpose because it was a shit phone that didn't work)
SE K750i (gave it to someone)
SE K800i (gave it to me father)
SE Satio (still in use after 2 years)

edit:
I gotten a Pocketline wave or swing as a gift (which lasted a few weeks) as my very first phone....


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 22, 2012)

My phone is the kind with a cord connecting it to the wall in the kitchen.


----------



## niklakis (Apr 23, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> NicknackMpogiatzas said:
> 
> 
> > 1st phone(W910i)
> ...



No ICS update here in Greece yet.Wait a few more weeks weeks.


----------



## Judas18 (Apr 23, 2012)

First phone was a Nokia 3310
Some annoying 3G one after that, can't remember what it was but the camera used to be able to swivel inside and out.
Then a Samsung E900
A Nokia Xpressmusic 5310
And my current phone is a Nokia X6. I fucking hate it. I might go buy a Lumia.


----------



## Ultymoo (May 17, 2012)

Droid X recently, but now I have a RAZR.


----------



## Daku93 (May 17, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson T610. My second and current phone is a Sony Ericsson K750i with W800i Firmware.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 17, 2012)

my recent years phones have been

HTC Hero

HTC Desire HD

and my current is
HTC One X


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc







http://www.sonymobile.com/us/products/phones/xperia-arc/specifications/


----------



## Quanno (May 17, 2012)

I started with a Nokia 1100, then some Sony Ericsson, then the Samsung Star Qwerty, then the biggest scam I bought, the Dapeng T5000 (iOS knockoff with hardware keyboard), then bought a very cheap Android phone, the Vodafone Nova, and now I'm using the HTC Desire, and I love it


----------



## Smuff (May 17, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2 - superb phone, love it.


----------



## Shoat (May 17, 2012)

I had one of those indestructible Nokia phones for a few years.
I only used it once every 5 months or so, so when my younger sister started begging my mom for a phone I just gifted it to her.

Haven't really missed having a mobile phone since then.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 17, 2012)

First phone, LG enV.  Poor build quality, but overall actually a good phone.





Samsung Reality, 2nd phone.  Build quality wasn't bad, but functionality wise the phone was garbage; speakers sucked; my abttery got to the point wehre it had swollen and my talk time/internet usage was literally limited to five minutes before the phone died off of a full charge.






Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) - Third, current phone.  Oh my god yes.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 17, 2012)

Gawd, don't think I can even remember them all.... the last 3 will have to do....

3rd: LG Viewty... nice enough at the time...
2nd: LG Crystal.... big hit with the mates, the transparent light up section was nice and showy-offy lol, but that was about it.
Currently: Galaxy SII... talk about a big jump in phone quality there! Loving this still (had it almost a year now), but not exactly a power user - games-wise, beyond the likes of Osmos & Cut the Rope I'd personally rather play my 3DS or PSP.... great phone though, will stick with Samsung next time I upgrade for sure!


----------



## DeadLocked (May 31, 2012)

Phone before last: HTC Hero White UK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Current glorious beastmode awesome phone: Galaxy S3 


I RECOMMEND EVERYONE DROP THE PHONE YOU HAVE AND BUY THIS THING.

Yes, it may appear that I have some fetish for white electronics just because my last phone, current phone, 3DS and PSP Go are all white and it's probably true. Plus the blue gs3 is fugly as shit. no fence.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 31, 2012)

Currently rocking this




Samsung Galaxy 3 / i5800

I've got it running an unofficial port of Cyanogenmod 7.2 with an overclock kernel to 1000MHz. Its still slow as all hell though (but this might be due to entirely hobbyist drivers and such)


----------



## Yumi (May 31, 2012)

Sony Xperia S
it sometimes gets stuck...boo. but overall it is good.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (May 31, 2012)

i got a samsung metro admire, with monster 4.0 (rom) and 3g superccharger + Simple ip mod for 1mbps speeds


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just picked up a Galaxy Nexus because the S III was just sooooo expensive.


----------



## Balee56 (Jun 1, 2012)

Xperia Ray
Not yet rooted,i'm using it on ICS but the menu is sometimes laggy.  I need to root it,so it will be bloatware free and be able to run DroidWall.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 1, 2012)

Waiting for my Galaxy S3 to be delivered via opt us. This'll be the first phone Ill make roms publicly  for


----------



## funem (Jun 1, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2, had it on preorder months before it came out and recieved it 3 days before it was relesed. Best Phone I have ever had or used (and I have had loads) and even after a year it still wipes the floor with most of the competition.


----------



## Originality (Jun 10, 2012)

I posted on the first page, but now that I've not a new phone I guess I'll just post again. With pictures this time!

First phone: Very old silver flip-phone with antenna. It was a brick (must've been Nokia) and a hand-me-down from my dad. One day someone tried to mug me for my phone... took one look at it, apologised and walked off.

After that I got Motorola RAZR V3i m. Very nice phone with iTunes v1.0 built in. It had MicroSD support, but only accepted 100 songs and any more would only be used for pictures/video. This is also the phone that started my lifetime war against iTunes as a media management application.




Next I got a T-Mobile G1 (HTC Dream to the rest of the world), the first "GooglePhone". Now, I'm a technophile, and this is one of the first Android smartphones. Needless to say, I used it to bits. Games, GPS (Google Maps), music, the works. My dad got one at the same time and he used it for chess.




Move forward a couple years and I upgraded to a HTC Desire HD. Big screen, strong 1Ghz CPU, and no more lag. It took a little bit to get used to the size and the lack of tactile keyboard, but predictive text helps a lot there. Games are much nicer with a bigger screen too. My dad got a HTC Wildfire at the same time since he doesn't need big screens and powerful processors.




Now I've upgraded 6 months early (still using the old contract because new ones lack the whole Unlimited Data Plan appeal. Rockin' a Samsung Galaxy S3. Blue models have been delayed for a few weeks due to issues with quality control, but I managed to get one of the new ones from Samsung directly. At first, when using it, I got worried because the internet wasn't working... but that turned out to be due to heavy data traffic at the shopping centre. When I got home, everything worked, and amazingly fast too (considering it's not LTE enabled). Quad core makes a huge difference over single core. Sure, it feels plastic... because it is plastic. But I got a free hard-cover with it which has a much more premium feel (even if it makes it bigger and heavier). It also has S-voice, but voice recognition AI still sucks so I'm never going to use it.
Also, my brother got a Sony Xperia S. His first smartphone.




Re: blue is ugly... I like blue, and don't like the sterile look of the white models (iPhone/iPad included). Blue is cool. Not that it makes much difference since it's in a darker blue hard-case so I never really see the pebble finishing on the phone itself.

I wonder what phone I'll get next year.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 29, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I just picked up a Galaxy Nexus because the S III was just sooooo expensive.


I've done the exact same thing! Rejoice man! The dev community is bigger for the Nexus and there is a distinct lack of crap ware! My suggestion is to download Nexus Tools from XDA forums, root that sucker, and turn down the DPI a bit to get the space for a bigger homescreen in a non-stock launcher that allows you to customize that.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jun 29, 2012)

*LG MYTOUCH 4G E 739* 







Spoiler



LG myTouch T 4G E739  specs: 		  
Ultra-fast 4G-enabled, Android 2.3-powered smartphone with 3.7-inch display, side-sliding QWERTY keyboard, and dual-core 1.2 GHz processor
Wireless-N Wi-Fi networking with mobile hotspot sharing with up to 8 devices plus Wi-Fi Calling capabilities
8-MP camera; HD 1080p video capture; Bluetooth stereo music; 8 GB microSD card; DLNA capabilities; HTML web browser with Flash 10.1
Up to 9 hours of talk time, up to 312 hours (13 days) of standby time; released in August, 2011
What’s in the Box: handset, rechargeable battery, charger, 8 GB microSD card, USB cable, quick start guide


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 29, 2012)

Lots of info, guys. Read at your own risk. Lol



Spoiler: First phone



1st phone: this LG flip phone which was super cool and awesome when I was 12 and bought a Bluetooth USB to transfer Java games to it(I felt like a baws)





Spoiler: Second phone



2nd phone: Samsung Impression. Performed the TKFE file transfer and put blueftp on it in order for me to add apps to my device. Got it at 14, was the kewlest phone in da world(easier texting AND game transferring thru SD card?)





Spoiler: Third phone



3rd phone: iPhone 3G. Was passed down to me from my dad(who now has an iPhone 4) when unfortunately my touchscreen on my Samsung completely stopped working one day. hated this iPhone. Since it was used for 2 years and it had no battery replacement, I literally would leave it on standby for a day and it would DIE. Besides, I had my jailbroken iPod touch 4. Point made? Needed to get a new phone.





Spoiler: Fourth and current phone



4th and current phone(and what I used to type all this): Nokia lumia 900. Now it's a windows phone and currently, the only complaint I have is that I can't "root" it. It bothers me that I root most of the things I use(ds? Flashcard. Impression? TKFE. iPod touch? Jailbreak. Nokia? Nothin'...). Sooner or later, I hope someone finds a way to root theirs and they release a guide on how to do it because I really, really wanna use a gba emulator on my Nokia(emulator on my iPod and iPad is crap with the controls. Weird to use + wiimote support is isnt working properly on both. And I ripped the screen connector on my nds lite when I wanted to take it off. Debating whether or not I sell it in parts or reput it back together and buy a top screen replacement for 5-10 bucks. Or buy a gba flashcard for my gameboy advance I bought recently. Then I can't play on my ds flashcard OR Pokemon black which I really wanna start playing agai.. Wait why did I go off topic??? O_O!!!!!)





Spoiler: Future phone info



My next phone will probably be an Android since I realized that they do in fact have more customizability. My mom lets me occasionally use her new phone and I see why its better than iPhone in customization. But me getting another phone probably won't be in the next 5 years(considering my mom lets me keep this phone and activate it on my own cellphone pla... Wait I went off topic again... -_-)


I even freaking edited it with my Nokia. Do you realize how uncomfortable that is??? LOL


----------



## 098v (Jul 29, 2012)

Just the regular Blackberry Bold 9700 but with Gameboy case


Spoiler: The case I use










I often get asked by my teachers why I brought a Gameboy Color to school


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2012)

098v said:


> Just the regular Blackberry Bold 9700 but with Gameboy Color case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The case I use
> ...


ASKJFLDSJGFLSJGLKJGKLSDJFKLDJSFKLSJL WHAT THE... HOW??? THIS IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## 098v (Jul 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ASKJFLDSJGFLSJGLKJGKLSDJFKLDJSFKLSJL WHAT THE... HOW??? THIS IS AMAZING!!!


I know I know got it at this little shop in a mall near my house cost $10 (it was on sale) before it was $25 cause of high demand


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Jul 29, 2012)

what year is now?
mine






still working & rocking (yes it's heavy like a brick).
at least I'm glad I don't have to stay on power outlet for every 12hours or probably less.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 29, 2012)

Galaxy S2 - still loving it, halfway through a 2 year contract so it must be good


----------



## reshx (Jul 29, 2012)

smartphone


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 29, 2012)

Xperia Play, was given an Xperia Ion to test for a few weeks but thats finished. Just about to buy an Xperia Neo L.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 29, 2012)

098v said:


> Just the regular Blackberry Bold 9700 but with Gameboy Color case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The case I use
> ...


That's not a Gameboy Color but a regular Gameboy.

I'm using a Nokia 6030 since 2005 and never had another one. Still works perfectly, The case is just a little worn.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 29, 2012)

*1.* Motorola Vader
It was my very first phone. It was good for its time, I can say that.





*2.* Nokia 6310i
Now this phone was ahead of its time. This phone was the most badass thing in existence, one of my most favorite mobile phones ever.





*3.* Nokia 3250 "Twist"
My first "Smartphone". I can say that this is also a favorite of mine, I adored it. As always, this phone was way ahead of its time. Fucking. Awesome.
It's a shame it died due to a bad screen.





*4.* Nokia 6300 
As you see, I have a thing for Nokia phones, but unfortunately this was my last Nokia phone. It was pretty good, but it lacked the features that the 3250 had.





*5.* iPhone 3g
Ok now, this phone was real shit. Yes, I said it's shit, a real fucking piece of shit. This phone was the worst I ever owned. First, it is one of the deformed models with a malfunctioning Wifi chip, so no wi-fi internet connection. Second: no video recording. Like, are you fucking shitting me? Are you telling me that a fucking $500 phone can't even record video? Third, no MMS, that is complete bullshit. Also, since Apple made everything so closed the only way to get something on this piece of shit is through iTunes. I fucking hate iTunes.





*6.* iPhone 4s
Now, I have to say, this phone was better than the 3g in every possible fucking way. Even though it was closed as hell, it was a lot more tolerable than the terrible 3g. Siri was quite disappointing, though. I never really used it because it worked only with a stable internet connection and Apple stores everything that you say in their database which is quite disturbing. 





*7.* Galaxy Nexus (current phone)
Holy fucking shit this is amazing. I mean, wow. This phone, this fucking phone. This phone, by far, is the best phone I have ever used! Why the fuck didn't I get an Android phone in the first place? Why the fucking hell did I waste my money on those iPhones? This phone is surprisingly open. Even if it's not rooted, it's still more open than a jailbroken iPhone. I shit you not, this phone is better than the 4s in almost every single way (except the fact that the iphone 4s camera is just a little bit better). Also, dat AMOLED screen, dat 720p resolution, HNNG! I am in love with this phone. If I was an electronic device, then I would have cyber-sex (?) with this sexy phone.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

I have in lg 550c its an andriod also I'm on thraght talk


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 2, 2012)

Currently, this brick:


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the only phone I have ever owned, and continue to own: http://gbatemp.net/blog/1599/entry-9709-cell-phone-watch/
I just switched from Rogers to Telus today, but I can't seem to connect to the Telus Network, so I gotta wait and see how that all turns out :/


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 11, 2012)

finally got a smartphone and went all out


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 11, 2012)

I bought a G1 when it first came out (It was the first android phone) and I stuck with it till the G2 (aka Desire Z) came out which I actually managed to get a week before launch. 

Its been a ton of fun to watch android grow into the big deal it is now, back then the versions were release candidates and they had so little stuff compared to now. I remember xda was a small htc phone hacking forum. I remember everyone got their roms from Jesusfreke and their themes from Stericson. Hell everyone knew every app on the market because there was such a small amount of them. 

This is a picture of what it looked like back then if anyone's interested 


Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 11, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Spoiler


Aw man that brings me back... I never owned the G1 (or any phone running 1.0, for that matter), but my Samsung Moment running on Android 1.5 wasn't much different. I remember what I big deal it was that the 2.1 update had a built-in soft keyboard, even for phones with hard keyboards. lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2012)

I own a LG Cosmos Touch.


Spoiler










I hate this phone so much.

I used to have an LG enV.

Thinking about dropping Verizon altogether.
They are just too money hungry for me to continue using their service.
Their data pricing makes me laugh. Plus they don't even offer unlimited anymore.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Its funny actually that was one of the first things that everyone wanted when jesusfreke started making progress. Actually back then a lot of stuff people take for granted now was only available via custom rom (on screen keyboard, screen tilting, theming)
I think its funny when people talk about cyanogen without knowing how many people helped pave to way for where we are today.

Edit: grammar


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 11, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> Thinking about dropping Verizon altogether.
> They are just too money hungry for me to continue using their service.
> Their data pricing makes me laugh. Plus they don't even offer unlimited anymore.


Just an FYI, from personal experience, Sprint really isn't any better. Sprint is cheaper and has unlimited data, but those are literally the only advantages Sprint has over Verizon. Verizon is more expensive and doesn't have unlimited data, but it literally better in every other way, especially signal and 4G coverage. Comparing the signal and data difference between my girlfriend's Verizon phone (which is basically a Verizon-branded clone of my Samsung Epic) and my Sprint phone is just phenomenal.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 11, 2012)

OK so I've been an awesome touch screen fanatic since way back. Had the Sony Ericcsson P800i, the P900i and the P990i. Aslo had the O2 XDA Atom.

Recently I've had a Samsung Omnia i900.. Super rubbish phone. Then I bought myself a HTC HD2, I must say this is my favourite phone ever. It came with Windows Mobile 6.5 and then I flashed Android. My life has never been the same.. Umm yeah.    It's now running Ice Cream Sandwich like a dream. I will never sell this phone. Never!

Then I bought myself a Samsung Galaxy S1 (i9000), sold that to buy a Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100) and I just bought myself a Samsung Galaxy S3. Can you see a trend?

I'm glad I bought the S1 as I was not going to as the Omnia put me off Samsung mobiles.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> andy249901 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about dropping Verizon altogether.
> ...



I dunno, I live in a surburban area and I barely get 2 bars here. Their coverage map states that we should get excellent service, but I don't. I've noticed several dropped calls with people on different carriers, heck even with my parents who are also on Verizon. It might just be my phone but there are no other feature phones that I'm interested in getting. I want to switch to a smartphone, but as I said before their pricing is just way too high. I know these are first world problems, but it angers me when I have no service in my own home.


----------



## drobb (Sep 6, 2012)

lets see, my first phone was a Nokia 1100, then some other fliphone cant think the name of, then i upgraded to my first contract phone, which was a Sony Walkman, after that went to a Motorola Karma, Iphone 3g, Iphone 3gs, motorola backflip, and now a samsung galaxy s3


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2012)

Some really amazing phones I've owned:

- iPhone 4. This phone is marvelous. The screen is beautiful (at that time it was a BEAST, but now it's quite "common"), the camera is surprisingly good and iOS 4 brought about many benefits to the overall phone. At $480 with a data contract, I must say this phone is quite affordable too.

- Sony Ericsson K800i. This phone's ease of use and camera really blows me away. Although at just 3.2MP, it wipes out many other phones in terms of picture quality at that time. The phone also looks very classy, albeit it being thick.

- Motorola V3. Very easy to use and very fun design. Screen is also vivid and colorful. 

- Galaxy Nexus. I don't get the negativity of this phone. It's very very good. It lacks bloatcrap, its screen is very sharp and vivid and it was a fun phone to use. Some occasional lags happen when I start up the menu using stock OS, but other than that no biggie. Camera is a bit disappointing though. About the same price as iPhone 4 at launch, so yes pretty worth it.

- Galaxy S II. This phone gave me a wonderful impression of what Samsung could do with their hardware and a nasty impression of Samsung as a company. Despite my unhappiness with their company, I cannot deny that the Galaxy S II packs a very powerful processor and is almost lag free. Camera is nice and screen size is just right. Only issue is the absurd color saturation, but otherwise... super phone.

Some phones I regretted:

- iPhone 4S. Doesn't feel twice as fast unlike 3G -> 3GS, although games do load faster + more fluid. Camera is brilliant. Siri is a joke outside the US with iOS 5 and will no longer be exclusive. At $505 with a data contract, definitely not worth jumping from an iPhone 4.

- Nokia 6680. Super difficult to use, always crashes and is darn irresponsive. This was the phone that never made me want to use Nokia ever again (plus their absurd customer care). 

- Sony Ericsson C902. Very slim phone, but camera quality is subpar and the slide out area traps an atrocious amount of dust. Phone is also quite brittle by the sides and the wordings fade off in less than 2 years.

Future phones I might consider:

- The next Nexus phone. I enjoyed the first and I hope to see what comes out next. Maybe this time with Key Lime Pie + LTE?

- iPhone 5S. My iPhone is used for more private use (family, close friends) and college stuff, while my droids are bought for more social use. Maybe this phone will have even better LTE support and battery compared to 5. Chances are I'll upgrade to 5S myself after my contract ends.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a Nokia Lumia 710 w/ NES Emulator, all I need really


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 18, 2012)

First Phone Nokia N79 which is still alive.Been 6 months since I got it.


----------



## lismati (Sep 18, 2012)

I've opened this thread just to look at how many responses say "iPhone".

I do own an iPhone 4, but shhh


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2012)

lismati said:


> I've opened this thread just to look at how many responses say "iPhone".
> 
> I do own an iPhone 4, but shhh


To be honest, iPhone is a fine phone to use. I don't see why iPhone cannot be added to your phone list. It's just whether you want to buy it or not. It IS a phone anyway.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> - Galaxy Nexus. I don't get the negativity of this phone. It's very very good. It lacks bloatcrap, its screen is very sharp and vivid and it was a fun phone to use. Some occasional lags happen when I start up the menu using stock OS, but other than that no biggie. Camera is a bit disappointing though. About the same price as iPhone 4 at launch, so yes pretty worth it.


I've never owned a Nexus device, but the main problem I have with the models that have come out lately is that they feel like too little, too late. By the time they come out, the high-end phones packing their specs (plus SD card slots, which Nexus devices lack) have already come out over the last 8 months or so. I'd rather just grab that year's Galaxy S in the summertime, rather than wait till november or december to grab a Nexus running 6 month old hardware. That said, since my upgrade isn't till the end of this year anyway, I very well may grab the next Nexus device after all.


chris888222 said:


> - Galaxy S II. This phone gave me a wonderful impression of what Samsung could do with their hardware and a nasty impression of Samsung as a company.


You basically hit the nail on the head. I love Samsung's hardware, but their software support is absolutely abysmal. I still happily rock my Samsung Epic (one of the original Galaxy S models), thanks in no small part to amazing custom ROMs like CyanogenMod. Heck, I'm running CM9 (ICS) right now, and they're already working on CM10 (JB).


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > - Galaxy Nexus. I don't get the negativity of this phone. It's very very good. It lacks bloatcrap, its screen is very sharp and vivid and it was a fun phone to use. Some occasional lags happen when I start up the menu using stock OS, but other than that no biggie. Camera is a bit disappointing though. About the same price as iPhone 4 at launch, so yes pretty worth it.
> ...


Software - as long as you root, no biggie.

I have no idea about your region, but Samsung Singapore's customer care is likely going to make me pull away from their phones for some time. They exceeded the repair date without notifying, promised to "call back" but did not, plus they fixed nothing at ALL and I had to send my phone for repair TWICE.


----------



## ilman (Sep 18, 2012)

I have an LG Optimus 2x rooted with Cyanogenmod 7.1 and I think I should update to Cyanogenmod 9 when they make chrome available for it (man, I wish that could happen sooner).
It's a good phone with high specs for the price, but the battery...ugh, the battery, it's awful, and LG's software support too. The Google Nexus has 4.1 and has lower specs than the 2.3 Optimus 2x. That means that LG's excuse for not updating it is stupid (they said hardware is too outdated). I should have gotten a Nexus while I could but it's a nice phone.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Software - as long as you root, no biggie.


That's the main reason I stick with Samsung phones, dspite that.


chris888222 said:


> I have no idea about your region, but Samsung Singapore's customer care is likely going to make me pull away from their phones for some time. They exceeded the repair date without notifying, promised to "call back" but did not, plus they fixed nothing at ALL and I had to send my phone for repair TWICE.


I live in the USA. And trust me, phone repairs are ridiculous,  no matter where you go. Sprint flat-out denies there's an issue (when there clearly is), hard-resets your phone, and pretends it's fixed, no matter how many times you go back with the same problem. Verizon sends you a refurbished phone, but all their refurbs have the exact same problem, because whenever someone returns a phone, they just repackage it and send it as a refurb, because they dont give a crap about properly testing them. -_-


----------



## yusuo (Sep 18, 2012)

Got an iPhone 5 today, got a mate who works in the apple store and they got delivery this morning, who sorted me out at a discount


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Got an iPhone 5 today, got a mate who works in the apple store and they got delivery this morning, who sorted me out at a discount


I thought it doesn't come out for a few more days? But cool. What do you think, so far?


----------



## yusuo (Sep 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > Got an iPhone 5 today, got a mate who works in the apple store and they got delivery this morning, who sorted me out at a discount
> ...


It's not out for a few more days, I think he said they get 2 deliveries before release and as I said he sold me one of the sly (I don't think his boss cares much) Its not that bad tbh a little weird to look at spending 2 years with an iphone 4, but it def is abit quicker, siri's kind of off her game atm but that might be because its not supposed to be released yet


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2012)

yusuo said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > yusuo said:
> ...


Is it possible to post benchmarks?

How much faster is it?


----------



## yusuo (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't even know if i can jailbreak it (dont want to try yet either) so benchmark not happening. Don't really know how to explain how much faster it is, only way to explain is by saying iphone 4 used to lag for a second or 2 when opening specifics apps, iphone 5 is instant, kinda like it knows im going to open it before i do, so prepares itself.

If gunna miss alot of jailbreak apps though


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

yusuo said:


> I don't even know if i can jailbreak it


It hasn't been released to the public yet, so I doubt the jailbreak devs can even MAKE a jailbreak exploit for it yet.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 18, 2012)

Im sure if I got my hands on one early then someone with some actually skills has prob got one early as well. Either way i'm not even trying to do anything with it until im told its safe, it cost me a lot of money and im not going to break it on day 1 lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Im sure if I got my hands on one early then someone with some actually skills has prob got one early as well.


The jailbreak team is a specific team of people though. It isn't "whatever random person who decides to hack the phone." It's a specific person (or group of people) who do it. It's like cyanogenmod on Android. It's made of a specific team.


----------



## lismati (Sep 18, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> lismati said:
> 
> 
> > I've opened this thread just to look at how many responses say "iPhone".
> ...



I'm, you could say, an hardcore Apple fan (trying not to be a fanboy tho). I just see sometimes that iPhone users (me included, I guess) like to show them off more than android users do.


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Sep 18, 2012)

The one I have now is the only one I know the name of. It's the Samsung Admire II running Android 2.3.4


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 3, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note II (GT-7100)
My old Desire is now burried(died at a age of 1.5 years, cause of death: bricked)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 3, 2012)

Galaxy S3. Cant wait for Jellybean !


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 3, 2012)

lismati said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > lismati said:
> ...


To be honest, it's quite scary to own a new Apple device straight after launch. 

I got my iPhone 4 on launch day but didn't dare to bring it out for 2 weeks. Or am I just being over protective?


----------



## heartgold (Oct 3, 2012)

S3. jellybean is gonna be awesome.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> S3. jellybean is gonna be awesome.


Isn't Note 2 going to be better?


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2012)

S3 brofist heartgold!!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 3, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > S3. jellybean is gonna be awesome.
> ...


if you like phablets that is


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 3, 2012)

Had an LG KM555R or something like that under a year ago, it sucked. Now I have an iPhone 4S, it doesn't suck.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 3, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Actually I am undecided between the note 2 and the iPhone 5. I want that android device but the screen and overall size isn't so nice. The S3 will drop in value when this beast gets released.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 4, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Actually I am undecided between the note 2 and the iPhone 5. I want that android device but the screen and overall size isn't so nice. The S3 will drop in value when this beast gets released.


I was scared myself about the big screen at first. But now that I'm used to it all other dwarfPhones feels really small.
Its so nice when browsing, gaming, watching movies to see so many details you didn't even see on your old phone.


----------



## mrtofu (Oct 4, 2012)

deleted


----------



## pocchama1996 (Oct 4, 2012)

Motorola Razr
Motorola Slvr
Samsung BlackJack 2
iPhone 3g
Samsung flipphone, no clue what it was exactly
iPhone 4
Currently Samsung Galaxy S2 At&t model


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 17, 2012)

Currently have the HTC One X, but saving up for the Nexus 4, that phone is sexy.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 17, 2012)

I currently have a Motorola photon and my contract is up in june with sprint


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2012)

I have the Samsung Vitality, running OpenAndroid 2.3.7 with ClockWorkMod, and an overclocked kernel.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Xperia U, pretty nice phone, lack of SD (and limited internal memory) is the only bad point for me but otherwise it's a great phone with a good price tag (Mexico prices of course)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

This bad boy. Its white and its thinnnn


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

For the past few years I've had an LG Remarq with no data plan and it was free from Sprint.




Why? Because it's retarded to pay upwards of $100 a month + the cost of a "smartphone" just my wife and I to make phone calls... I have an iPod and there are wifi hotspots EVERYWHERE if I absolutely NEED to get online. Y'all drank the kool-aid, man.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got my new iPhone today and I'm loving it. I'm gonna jailbreak it tomorrow!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Nokia 6650 Fold*





*Pros:*

Indestructible
Browses the Internet
Sends text messages
I can call people with it
Does not turn_ into a mess of smudges 5 nanoseconds after I begin using it_
Comes with Symbian, which is the equivalent of saying _"it does everything"_
Has Bluetooth, not that I'm using it much but it does
Twin screens, so I don't have to open it up to use basic functionality, like checking the time or using the calendar, or even the music player... _but mostly the time_ - I have better devices for the rest
*Cons:*

Doesn't have WiFi built-in, which would be a shame_ if only I didn't have a cool data plan_
Not a lot of RAM with this one
That said, most of the stuff I used this phone for is slowly shifting to another device I own _(PSVita, baby!)_ so as long as my phone is capable of sending and receiving texts, receiving calls and calling back, I'm happy. I may invest some cash in an Android, but I'm not in a hurry to be honest.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Now hear this, now hear this: As of the 18th of December 2012, my Galaxy S II was supplanted by the _Nexus 4_.


----------



## Originality (Dec 19, 2012)

Originality said:


> I posted on the first page, but now that I've not a new phone I guess I'll just post again. With pictures this time!
> 
> First phone: Very old silver flip-phone with antenna. It was a brick (must've been Nokia) and a hand-me-down from my dad. One day someone tried to mug me for my phone... took one look at it, apologised and walked off.
> 
> ...


And to answer that last question, I present to anybody who actually reads this thread:

iPhone 5 64GB




Ick, white. Damn Apple for running out of black models...
So I finally got me an iPhone, and it happens to be the first one that's been stretched into a longer screen. It also happens to be the first one with LTE (the SGS3 only got an LTE release a few months AFTER I got it...). LTE is fast. iPhone 5 is fast. SGS3 is faster, except for the whole LTE thing. So now I get to dual-wield my phones - iPhone 5 in my right hand with LTE contract, and SGS3 in my left hand with PAYG SIM and 6 months unlimited webs.

All I can say is that whilst I'm putting both phones to good use, iPhone has a wider selection of games, but SGS3 is better with media. Especially reading apps like Kindle.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 19, 2012)

My current phone


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

Originality said:


> And to answer that last question, I present to anybody who actually reads this thread:
> 
> iPhone 5 64GB
> Ick, white. Damn Apple for running out of black models...
> ...


 
Would you have gone with the GS3 had there been a UK release of an LTE model when you bought it, or were you pretty much set on the iPhone to begin with?


----------



## dilav (Dec 20, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> My current phone


 
I really love the look of the Nokia phones.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 20, 2012)

dilav said:


> I really love the look of the Nokia phones.


So do I. The Lumia 900 looks very sleek and stylish.


----------



## Lurker2 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've owned some flip phones then I got the Nokia N8




It has a crappy OS, GPS and a decent camera while not needing a expensive data plan. Paying $200 a year for 2000 minutes is great.


----------



## Originality (Dec 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Would you have gone with the GS3 had there been a UK release of an LTE model when you bought it, or were you pretty much set on the iPhone to begin with?


If I did not have the SGS3 or iPhone 5, then I would pick the SGS3 LTE over the iPhone 5.

However now there are a few other good phones to pick from, so it would have been a difficult choice. SG Note II just to name one.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> _*snip._


 
Thanks. I'll keep my ability to run my OS to my specifications instead of Apple's, with the ability to legitimately access multiple different marketplaces and sideload an app that is not available on any of them, all the while not drawing animals fucking each other.

Also, Apple Maps.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, I thought that was oddly specific. I do nothing of the kind.


----------



## retrodoctor (Dec 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Thanks. I'll keep my ability to run my OS to my specifications instead of Apple's, with the ability to legitimately access multiple different marketplaces and sideload an app that is not available on any of them, all the while not drawing animals fucking each other.
> 
> Also, Apple Maps.


Enjoy your multiple marketplaces with a plethora of shitty apps. Running Android is like living in a city with McDonald's on every corner and one Five Guys compared to a city with multiple In-n-Outs and a Five Guys every three blocks. 

Anyway, enjoy your quality apps. 

Also, Google Maps came out last week.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 20, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 (Windows Phone 8)




I do however not have the charger pillow. It cost 80 euro or so, but maybe I'll get it at a later point when I actually got a good income.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have 2 phones, one is the MT4GS which i only bought for the 8mp camera.










The other is a SGSR4G. one im really proud of.


----------



## Splych (Dec 21, 2012)

Went from a Nokia 3310 to a Galaxy S3.
having fun and finally customized it to my liking!


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Originality said:


> So now I get to dual-wield my phones - iPhone 5 in my right hand with LTE contract, and SGS3 in my left hand with PAYG SIM and 6 months unlimited webs.
> 
> All I can say is that whilst I'm putting both phones to good use, iPhone has a wider selection of games, but SGS3 is better with media. Especially reading apps like Kindle.


I'll play games with my right hand and turn pages with my left. I'll select an ebook... and read it!

On-topic:
My current phone is one I got from my brother after my previous phone's ringer died. He had it since high school, so it was pretty old:
Samsung SCH-A950





It gets the job done (usually) so what more can I say?


----------



## mechadylan (Dec 21, 2012)

Master race, Samsung Galaxy Note II (SPH-L900) reporting.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 21, 2012)

Just switched my phone to a sony xperia v


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Running Android is like living in a city with McDonald's on every corner and one Five Guys compared to a city with multiple In-n-Outs and a Five Guys every three blocks.


I don't even wat

Anyway, I sense a troll. I suppose that's what the iPhone does to people; don't reply to him, it's what he's looking for. Inferiority complexes will do that.


----------



## Whyat (Dec 22, 2012)

R355c (TracFone) QWERTY. It suits my needs well.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Dec 25, 2012)

samsung captivate glide


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2012)

samsung galaxy S2


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

I am now the proud owner of a Samsung Galaxy S3 and no longer a shit phone.


----------



## Zorua (Dec 26, 2012)

An HTC HD2 running 4.1.2.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Dec 26, 2012)

First smartphone was a HTC Wildfire which I won on a competition. Still have it and sometimes use it every now and then depending if I have time to charge my other phones or not. It's an absolute back-up phone more than anything else really. Last I checked I have ICS running on it for the laugh.

My personal phone is an Xperia Play which I got last year when they were all being discounted. Was far too hard to resist a fairly high spec phone for €160 prepaid. Was going from shop to shop last year looking for a phone as a gift for my dad, and each shop I went to, it kept getting cheaper and cheaper. Just gave in to temptation when I saw my carrier selling it the cheapest. Of course I like to play games on it and it's awesome playing Crash Team Racing on the go. I got the bootloader unlocked for free through a competition just incase I want to upgrade it to Jelly Bean, but it looks like it'll be a while still before there's any decent stable JB roms.

My work phone (but I use it for personal use as well because it's light and sturdy and everything is paid for) is the Xperia U. The battery life is incredible on it, I can literally have it on for days without any charge. Friend of mine in work had his on for two weeks before needing to charge it his again. Currently got ICS on it, and I don't want to unlock the bootloader cause it's technically not mine. I'm often bringing the Xperia U out with me over the Xperia Play though whenever I go out anywhere for the night.

Friend of mine though has a ridiculous amount of phones, most of which he got for free because he gets them off competitions and developer programmes. He's constantly switching from being a fanboy of one company to being a fanboy of another company. First he praised Apple for a while and had an iPhone and Macbook. Then he sold the iPhone and went back to Android. Throughout that period he's been winning phones like the Europa and a couple of other small crappy phones. Then he eventually got a free HP Palm Pre 2 from HP for being a developer, then got a Samsung Galaxy S2, then got 2 free Nokia Lumia 800s (they accidentally sent him a second one in the developer program), then went back to the S2, then was tempted to get an iPhone 5, but then Google came out with the Nexus 7. At the moment, I believe he's received the new Nokia Lumia for free for reviewing, and I think he just bought the Nexus 4 recently.


----------



## bowser (Dec 26, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> An HTC HD2 running 4.1.2.


Didn't you have a Motorola Defy?

I have an iPhone 4 right now. The company I work for will give me an iPhone 5 in May for being with them for 5 years


----------



## S0NlC1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I got my own very first phone the other day, the Samsung Galaxy S3!!! I am loving it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2013)

S0NlC1 said:


> I got my own very first phone the other day, the Samsung Galaxy S3!!! I am loving it




My first phone was monochrome with a tiny screen.

Honestly, kids these days. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 3, 2013)

I own the iphone 4s. Second best smart phone ever.


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Jan 3, 2013)

XPeria Arc - Rooted and running Cyanogenmod 10 (Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean) - Overclocked to 1.5Ghz


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> I own the iphone 4s. Second best smart phone ever.


By my reckoning 8th at best. 

Even that's just counting some of the flagships.


----------



## pierslogic (Jan 4, 2013)

Sony Xperia S and I'm loving it. Although I'm curious about the new V.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 12, 2013)

Now if I was to post all the phones I've had over the years I'd be here till next Xmas so ill mention my 1st and last 3

My true first phone was a Philips Savvy C12 on what was known then as BT Cellnet (now O2) it was not great but it got the job done with its 2 line of text monochrome display and tiny graphic to the left.

Now on to my last 3

3. HP iPAQ rw6815 - Windows Mobile 5, 416MHz Xscale, 64MB RAM, 128MB ROM
2. iPhone 3GS - iOS 6.0.1, 600MHz Cortex A8, 256MB RAM,16GB Storage
1. iPhone 4 - iOS 6.0.1, 1GHz Cortex A8, 512MB RAM, 16GB Storage

I still use my 3GS like an iPod touch and my iPhone 4 is my current phone, amusingly both was given to me for free with very minor faults (3GS needed its antenna/dock connector reconnected the 4 needs a new back)


----------



## raystriker (Feb 7, 2013)

Well,
my first phone was a
Samsung SGH-L700(used to run a java based custom os)





then-
a Nokia N900(REALLY MISS THIS MOB!!)(used to run MAEMO5^Android {Dual boot})
600mhx ARM CORTEX A8
256mb ram,32gb emmc
powervr sgx530




then-
a Nokia C5-00(Used to run sbian s60^3 fp3+)
ARM 11 600mhz but an app(xplore) showed only 192mhz)





and...
now,
a HTC PICO aka EXPLORER(running jb 4.1.2)
ARM CORTEX A5, Adreno 200
512mb ram
came with gb(2.3.5) but i modded it to  run 4.1) 




Well, that's my story


----------



## Naridar (Feb 15, 2013)

My phones, were, in order:
- A siemens C33, an old monochrome phone handed down to me when I was 11.
- An Alcatel, I don't remember its' type. It was color, and even had a camera (160x160px resolution rulez ), for my 13th birthday
- A Sony Ericsson walkman mobile (C600 I think). Not too fancy, but it still works (actually all of these phones on the list function even today!)
- A Nokia X6-00. Somewhat of a pseudo-smartphone, but I hated the Symbian OS, since almost no apps were released for it.
- My current phone, a Samsung Galaxy S Advance. The power of S2, for the price of S1 . Very awesome.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

Palm Treo 270, Treo 650, Treo750 and Pre (it sucked), and currently HTC Evo 4G. I've been able to do emulation on the Treo 650/750 but never cared to with the Pre. Also I've done CPS1/2 emulation with my HTC Evo 4G.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 15, 2013)

HTC Desire HD running custom Sense 4 Rom on 4.1


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just switched from an iPhone 3GS that I had for over 3 years, to an LG Optimus G (AT&T). 

In the past I've had Palm Treo 650, a T-Mobile Sidekick II, a basic Samsung flip phone, and the Nokia bricks that everyone had back in the day.


----------



## Smuff (Jun 7, 2013)

Sod it, forget it


----------



## Smuff (Jun 7, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 7, 2013)

I now have an S4.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nokia 2720. Very basic cellphone that is enough for me.

Maybe one day when data plan is no longer mandatory that I will switch to smartphone.


----------



## tatripp (Jun 8, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Phone I have now...
> 
> glitchy fucking piece of shit


 
I was so happy when I bought that phone but it turned out to be a piece of crap. I kept logging online accidentally and would get charged 10 dollars a month for nothing. It was difficult to scroll using the touch screen because it would just wig out. The resident evil demo was lacking. The mp3 player was okay though once i stopped using the program that they recommended using to put music on.
Anyways I feel you buddy.


----------



## matthi321 (Jun 8, 2013)

i have a sony ericsson c510


----------



## kehkou (Jun 8, 2013)

Kyocera Rise


----------



## oji (Jun 8, 2013)

This is my current phone - Philips Xenium x128. After a series of Symbian & Windows Mobile smartphones I finally came to Xenium simple keyboard devices — they have all what I need from the telephone and it's battery last for a one and half of a week. NDS for mobile gaming, Cowon E2 for music, Thinkpad x230 for all other tasks.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I was so happy when I bought that phone but it turned out to be a piece of crap. I kept logging online accidentally and would get charged 10 dollars a month for nothing. It was difficult to scroll using the touch screen because it would just wig out. The resident evil demo was lacking. The mp3 player was okay though once i stopped using the program that they recommended using to put music on.
> Anyways I feel you buddy.


 
WOW! I posted that a long time ago..I upgraded to the HTC Thunderbolt and then to the Galaxy S3 with CleanROM. Sucker gets 2 days on standard battery


----------



## macmanhigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Just Upgraded to Galaxy S3....anyone have Custom ROM recommendations???


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 8, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Just Upgraded to Galaxy S3....anyone have Custom ROM recommendations???


Carbon ROM.
http://goo.im/devs/carbon

They build for over 54 different devices and have almost stopped posting on xda and just use Google plus now.


----------



## tatripp (Jun 9, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> WOW! I posted that a long time ago..I upgraded to the HTC Thunderbolt and then to the Galaxy S3 with CleanROM. Sucker gets 2 days on standard battery


 
I didn't even bother to look at the date. haha.
I'm so jealous. It is amazing if I can get a whole day out of my Galaxy Nexus. I still love the phone though.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 9, 2013)

1. 2005 to 2008, Motorola V3.

2. Around 2009, cheap LG

3. Around 2010, Sony Ericsson Z550i

4. 2011, Nokia N97 Mini (stolen in 2012) and Nokia 1616

5. 2012, Iphone 3G and then Galaxy S3

6. 2013, Sold S3 and used Nokia 1616 and 100 for a little bit, then bought my current phone, Xperia Tipo ST21a

fuck samsung


----------



## Qtis (Jun 9, 2013)

1. Nokia 3310 (Antenna broke after god knows how many years and had to change) 2001 (?) - 2005 (?)

2. Nokia 5410i (bought after previous broke, used during my army time and had quite a hard time) 2005 (?) - late 2008

3. Nokia 5320 XpressMusic (music player, screen got broken during the last marching contest in the army.. Used this till) early 2009- early 2011

4. Nokia N8 (current) early 2011 -

Basically I've changed phones after the previous one has broke in one way or the other. Currently looking at the Nexus 4, but I'm not sure yet whether I'll buy it (the N8 works, but is basically superglued due to a few severe drops).


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 9, 2013)

Currently a Galaxy S4. Before this I had an Xperia Play and a Droid Eris, unsure of the name of the phone I had before that.


----------



## Gore (Jun 9, 2013)

Been using iPhone 3G for the last 3-4 years. It has cancer.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I didn't even bother to look at the date. haha.
> I'm so jealous. It is amazing if I can get a whole day out of my Galaxy Nexus. I still love the phone though.



normal batteries get about 8-10 hours. Root and flash an efficient ROM and you'll see the difference..check out the XDA / RootzWiki forums for more..This isn't XDA so I'm not going to go into details and get off topic XD


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 15, 2013)

2010-2011 Some fake "Blackberry" China phone my mom gave me because we were too poor. Lulz.
2011-2013 Droid incredible
2013-.. iPhone 4S


----------



## PSLover14 (Jun 26, 2013)

I had a Nokia 2125, but then Telecom NZ closed the old network, now I have a telecom T903 or a rebranded Alcatel OT-903 with Android 2.3.6


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 26, 2013)

I currently own a Verizon Galaxy Nexus running CyanogenMod 10.1. Once a newer Nexus is released, I will be getting that!


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 2, 2013)

A white Iphone 4


----------



## snikerz (Jul 19, 2013)

HTC Universal.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 25, 2013)

*1st: Motorola L6*
*



*


2nd: LG KP502


*



*



*3rd: Samsung Galaxy Gio*


*



*


----------



## FireSeel (Jul 28, 2013)

First phone was a Galaxy S1, now I have a HTC One


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2013)

I have an LG Optimus L9


----------



## Mushkin (Jul 30, 2013)

nokia e7


----------



## S0NlC1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I own an iPhone 4s and a Samsung Galaxy s3


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 11, 2013)

Heavily modded LG-P350


----------



## wdomee (Aug 13, 2013)

I own a Google Nexus One for 3 years, the first Android phone.





and now i have a Chinese phone - 4.7'' Coship F1, the performance is perfect till now. quad-core &16G 
Front





Rear






It seems like Ipone 5


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 14, 2013)

wdomee said:


> I own a Google Nexus One for 3 years, the first Android phone.


 
Technically the first (commercially released) Android phone was the HTC Dream (from 2008), but the Nexus One (2010) was certainly the Google flagship at the time.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 24, 2013)

wdomee said:


> and now i have a Chinese phone - 4.7'' Coship F1, the performance is perfect till now. quad-core &16G
> Front
> 
> 
> ...


 
yo, how much and where did you buy that?


----------



## Vipera (Aug 24, 2013)

////


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 24, 2013)

Nokia N9.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 24, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 24, 2013)

Red and a Black Pantech Burst and acouple of old Razors. I actually switched from the pantech's back to the razor's cause of problems with the phone's over heating\battery issues. Just beware of the Pantech Burst I've had 2 and both had issues. Plus I got rid of that data plan.


----------



## Smuff (Aug 24, 2013)

Galaxy S4 - simply superb.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 24, 2013)

Galaxy S4. First smartphone, greatest thing ever coming from a seven year old Razr v3.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 24, 2013)

First phone: Nokia 1616




I got it prepaid from 7-Eleven Speakout. Had this until its accidental death inside a washing machine. No this isn't the indestructible 3310.
Second : i-Mate SP3i




(You might've even seen this phone on the help section on the entertainment things on International Emirates flights. I did.) This was a clone of the HTC Feeler. Accidently spilled super glue over it (Don't ask.). Went back to the Nokia.
Third: Blackberry 9300




It was alright. I hated the fact that I needed to use a data connection to access the App World. Ran OS6 This is also sold.
Fourth: Nexus S
This was the most powerful phone I could say was "mine". My brother ended up selling it. I loved it for its time. Back to the Nokia.
Fifth: Blackberry 9320




Wasn't much of an upgrade from the 9300. I hated it. Reboots whenever you install or remove an app, no touch screen and the trackpad or whatnot sucks ass. At least I could finally access the App World using wifi even though there are no apps. Like the PS Vita has no gaems.
Sixth: LG Optimus Net




This is an android phone. I got it after the Nokia's death. It doesn't have the greatest specs in the world and its still on gingerbread 2.3.4. Current phone.


----------



## Boy12 (Sep 16, 2013)

Samsung galaxy gio...




I know, not the greatest phone, but that doesn't matter to me, when i play games, they are very lightweight, like Jetpack Joyride and things like that.
Also, i don't use apps that much, i mostly play when i'm waiting for the bus and things like that.


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 17, 2013)

Boy12 said:


> Samsung galaxy gio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Better than mine. Mine plays Jetpack Joyride at 20 fps and kernel panic every 3 hrs.


----------



## filfat (Oct 1, 2013)

A real phone, The Flagship Nokia Lumia 920.(works great with Microsoft's flagship Surface RT)


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 1, 2013)

I have an iPhone 4 and a Samsung Galaxy II. Currently using the SG2 due to a better and less expensive carrier plan, and it's a good phone.
I do miss my iPhone though, as it fits my workflow better. Still, it's been interesting exploring a new system, and Android has really come a long way since I first tried one out a few years ago.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 1, 2013)

Explore what vanilla 4.2/4.3 is like too if you have the chance.


----------



## filfat (Oct 17, 2013)

tktktk said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Y phone.


i remember when it game out, i bought it back then. And now they have released a new version with 4G(LTE) and NFC...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2013)

1.Nokia 6010





2.HTC HD2





3. Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 4, 2013)

32 GB Black Nexus 5.


----------



## Harumyne (Nov 5, 2013)

16GB Titanium Black Samsung Galaxy S III (International ver. with 4G and 2GB of RAM).

I bought it specifically for the Wolfson DAC chip it has unlike most other Samsung phones.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2013)

1) some kind of prepaid phone
2)T-Mobile G1
3)A Blackberry (it had a trackball)
4)HTC HD2 (Made Android)
5)Samsung Galaxy S II

I think I had more, but just can't remember.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nyanners said:


> 16GB Titanium Black Samsung Galaxy S III (International ver. with 4G and 2GB of RAM).
> 
> I bought it specifically for the Wolfson DAC chip it has unlike most other Samsung phones.


I thought that model was only released in korea?


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 28, 2013)

*1. Pink Softbank Phone (Forgot what it was, so I will put a random flip phone)*









*2. Silver Softbank (Japan) Phone (Also I forgot this one, so random pic)*






3. *Softbank (Japan) iPhone 3G*





4. *Softbank (Japan) iPhone 3G*





5. *Softbank (Japan) iPhone 4 *( I swear, last iphone  ) (current)





6.* Verizon (USA) LG Extravert VN271 (current)*








7. Verizon (USA) Galaxy S4/S5? LG G2/G3? (future)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2013)

Xexyz Why did you strike through the last few?


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 28, 2013)

bought ma sen s4 mini recently , bought the mrs one yesterday , so i can delete all the shite games she plays on mine.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Touch air, paper thin with 5 TB storage of free reusable air and a whopping 0.00000kg of weight and so thin you can barely see or use. Does anyone have a phone like mine  , yes - no


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 28, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Xexyz Why did you strike through the last few?


I never did intentionally put a strike through. 
Every time I edit them, it's still the same!!!


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

I have used more than 10 smartphones (sometimes changed in 3 to 6 months). Now I'm stuck at iPhone 5


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Apr 18, 2014)

Moto G. Saving up for the Galaxy Note 5. Yes I meant to say 5,not 4. Don't know if my G will last thought. Its LCD is pretty messed up due to me dropping it.


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

lol Note 5? It will take another 2-3 years!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2014)

Gotten a Galaxy S4 nearly 2 months ago c:
With a neat GIR cover.


----------



## ineverwipe (Apr 19, 2014)

Galaxy S4. Impatiently waiting for the Note 4 in October I believe it's supposed to release. You can never have a big enough screen


----------



## MrEl (Apr 24, 2014)

Im looking forward to LG G3, it will have QHD and 16mega pixels camera!


----------



## KingVamp (May 5, 2014)

I think about to get the s4 soon.


----------



## dekuleon (May 5, 2014)

Nexus 5, and I LOVE IT!
I had 2 iPhones before it...


----------



## Duo8 (May 5, 2014)

Using the Optimus G now (Korean version, because those are cheap. I got mine for ~$115)
When I really have money I'll go for the latest Nexus/LG phone.

To all potential Nexus 5 owners, If you have the money, buy the G2 instead then install CM on it.


----------



## Kalker3 (May 5, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Using the Optimus G now (Korean version, because those are cheap. I got mine for ~$115)
> When I really have money I'll go for the latest Nexus/LG phone.
> 
> To all potential Nexus 5 owners, If you have the money, buy the G2 instead then install CM on it.



Or wait for the OnePlus One. It looks amazing.


----------



## cracker (May 5, 2014)

Still on my trusty S3 I-535 with a ZeroLemon ~7000mAh battery 'customized' to work on a 50USD VZW prepay plan. I plan on upgrading to an S5, Note 3, or LG G Pro 2 (or a high quality clone of them) when I can.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 5, 2014)

#1(not exactly this one but it was similar)






#2 Nokia 3210





#3 Nokia 3510





#4 Samsung z140





#5 HTC wildfire





#6 htc desire





#7 Samsung galaxy note II(current phone)


----------



## DaFixer (May 5, 2014)

1:Motorola C520





2: Nokia 3210
3: Nokia 8210 (crap)
4: Panasonic GD67
5: Samsung T1000
6: Samsung SGH-F480​7: Sony Ericsson T610
8: Sony Ericsson K750i
9: HTC Touch (Windows Mobile 6.0)
10: HTC Touch HD (Windows Mobile 6.1)
11: HTC Desire
12: Samsung Galaxy S3

12 mobile phone's in 15 years


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 5, 2014)

1. LG Rumor in ~2008
2. Samsung Instinct in...2010 I believe
3. Samsung Instinct S30 in the later half of 2010 I think
4. HTC Evo in 2011
5. Galaxy S3 in 2012
6. Got my Galaxy S4 September of 2013, and I've had that ever since. Will probably stick with this for the next couple years, until it fully dies on me.


----------



## dario14 (May 5, 2014)

I love my Moto G


----------



## pengpeng (May 6, 2014)

I am still useing Nokia


----------



## osirisjem (May 6, 2014)

Palm
HTC TyTN II
Motorola V220
Palm Treo Pro
iPhone 4
iPhone 5S

I am probably missing a few.


----------



## Duo8 (May 7, 2014)

cracker said:


> Still on my trusty S3 I-535 with a ZeroLemon ~7000mAh battery 'customized' to work on a 50USD VZW prepay plan. I plan on upgrading to an S5, Note 3, or LG G Pro 2 (or a high quality clone of them) when I can.


Or wait for the G3.


----------



## Scorpiopt (May 9, 2014)

My Jorney with mobile phones

Nokia 6150
Nokia 3210
Siemens C45
Nokia 6310i
Siemens M55
Nokia 6230
Nokia 6230i
Nokia 6280
Nokia N96
Vodafone 360 H1
Vodafone 845
Samsung i5500 Corby
HTC Wildfire
Samsung S4 Mini

The only one who gives me nostalgia was the M55 from main phone to backup phone . it lived 10 years of great service wen the others would lose battery he was allays there ( still had its original battery lasted for 4 days with the use i give him)
Stop working last year wen my car got it by a retard who didn't respect the red light and he went flying off the car and was destroyed


----------



## Orbiting234 (May 9, 2014)

Motorola FlipPhone
Nokia 5165
Nokia 6340
Nokia 6015
Samsung SPH-A640
Samsung Rant SPH-M540
Samsung Epic 4G
Samsung Galaxy S III
LG Nexus 5


----------



## Qtis (May 11, 2014)

Qtis said:


> 1. Nokia 3310 (Antenna broke after god knows how many years and had to change) 2001 (?) - 2005 (?)
> 
> 2. Nokia 5410i (bought after previous broke, used during my army time and had quite a hard time) 2005 (?) - late 2008
> 
> ...


 
Replaced my N8 with a Nexus 5. Probably will get a second phone from work too. Hopefully it'll be a high-end WP8 phone. The Android offering available at work is inferior to my Nexus 5 so I'd rather get a Windows Phone for testing


----------



## Depravo (May 11, 2014)

LG Nexus 5 seems to be popular among GBAtemp staff. At least three of us have one.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 11, 2014)

My phones I used in the last 14 years, I got my first phone around 14 years ago.

1. Nokia 6150
2 Motorola W315
3. LG Chocolate Touch, when this one broke I got a LG Dare  from  a relative to finish out my contract, I'm still using the LG Dare.

And before all of that, I had a Motorola Pager that I got from Mountain Dew, it was neat for a pager because it had a mountain dew emblem on it. I could remember the day when everybody walked around with a pager clipped on the hip of their pants, lol.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

I just bought LG L70 and i must say it's a great peace of hardware running android 4.4.2 (aka KitKat) and its not expensive. It runs demanding games pretty smoothly!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 15, 2014)

my first two were a brick style phones, i cant quite remember what models

*third phone was a Kyocera Milano*




Had it about 10 months before the micro usb broke.

*Fourth and fifth phone was Samsung galaxy sII epic 4g touch AKA "The off brands of Samsung"*




Had the first one for 4 months before the power button broke, and the second one's micro port broke (My luck)

*The sixth phone is will be a Samsung galaxy sIII*




(Currently in the mail)


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not going to give a history lesson about phone ownership of yesterday because all that matters is whats in my pocket now. I have an HTC One M7, and I'm keeping that obsolete heep until the Snap810 phones start rolling out. I may, just may trade the HTC One for a OnePlus One as a temporary device just so I could hold on to the "value." Right now I might e able to get $300 if I'm lucky, but the value is gradually declining; so I'm trying to find a way to exchange this phone for another to keep the value hovering between $250-$300 so I can then-later use it towards half of a flagship price further down the line.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 12, 2014)

1st phone was some LG black flip phone
2nd was a black iPhone 3G from Germany I got as a gift.
3rd and current phone is a white iPhone 4S that I got for like $50 after trading in the 3G on contract
4th Phone is to be determined, contract ended so will be getting something new, tired of iPhone and want to try android but no idea what to get.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been using the same phone for the last 4 years, I think it's been that long.  I couldn't even remember what it was called, I had to google the model number I found under the battery cover. It's an LG Dare. That's my 4th phone since 1999. It was a replacement for a phone that broke.


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 12, 2014)

I've a galaxy mega clone as I like the big screen  £110


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 21, 2014)

LG Optimus S (2009/10)
Droid X2 (2011/2012)
HTC EVO 4G (2013/14)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 30, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> #2 Nokia 3210


 

that was my first phone too, back when i had no idea how these things worked. i wasted my prepaid money on some kind of sms info service, ended up having negative 10 bucks on the prepaid card and never used it again anymore.

10 years later, i bought a nokia 5230, which has the same number as my acer laptop.
still use it today





and i'm getting this cheap android phone, its supposed to arive in the next few hours.
http://www.comebuy.com/handys-android-smartphone-5-zoll-handy-om46938.html

according to online reviews, it works surprisingly well for the price and i feel we're getting off cheap even if it ends up dieing in a year or so. one way or another, even if it ends up a bit buggy, it'll be a huge step up from the nokia one still


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 30, 2014)

1st phone






2nd and current phone


----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 30, 2014)

Galaxy S3 is my next choice


----------



## YayMii (Nov 4, 2014)

Just picked up a Nexus 4, and man, after living on Gingerbread for the longest time (went through 3 Xperia Plays and an Xperia Arc), KitKat just feels so nice and refreshing to use. And Lollipop's coming out for this phone soon, so I'm kinda excited


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 4, 2014)

HTC ONE with multiboot kernel hack, so i can have Viper 7.01 and Ice Cold Alex ASOP roms installed on my internal memory and switch on the fly. also modified TWRP recovery which adds mutlirom support..............................sudeki300


----------



## krzz (Nov 4, 2014)

iPhone 6 Gold 64 Gb.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 4, 2014)

krzz said:


> iPhone 6 Gold 64 Gb.


 
is it really gold as they say?


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 4, 2014)

iPhone 4.

EDIT: I seem to have made a list of phones I had over the years in an earlier post.
I need to get an Android now that I read that lel.
http://gbatemp.net/posts/4326254/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't suppose a Nexus 9 really counts as a phone, does it?


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I don't suppose a Nexus 9 really counts as a phone, does it?


 
the nexus 6 barely counts as a phone. so its a no.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 13, 2014)

I forgot to post an update - I've upgraded to an Xperia M sometime last year.



Spoiler










Used to work like lightning, now it's slowing down under the weight of the new OS updates. I guess I gotta find it a nicely-baked custom ROM without all the Sony goodies.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 13, 2014)

i think I posted in this topic a few years ago, but ill post an update.  

my first phone my flip camera phone forgot the name.
2nd phone was an xperia play (still use it for emulators, but my nvidia shield portable kinda replaced it)
3rd phone is a samsung s4


----------



## Motwera (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I forgot to post an update - I've upgraded to an Xperia M sometime last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You should root it and use Seeder/Greenify, it will make this phone work just like it was new 
And yes, I do have this phone


----------



## Harumyne (Nov 24, 2014)

After owning an iPhone 3, 4 a Galaxy S2, S3, S4 a Xiaomi Mi-3, an Xperia Z and a Nokia Lumia 800, I can safely say I think what I have now is far better than them all.






Xperia Z1 Compact is currently my phone of choice.

Such good build quality, shame about the shatterproof glass film tho, everyone hates that about it. :c


----------



## kristianity77 (Nov 24, 2014)

Still running the same phone as I have now for the best part of 2 years which way surpasses the amount of time I've ever owned a phone previously before getting bored and changing it.  Galaxy Note 2.  Rooted with a Note 3 custom rom on board.  Sonys Walkman software on there to take advantage of Clear Audio + for music and loads of tweaks etc to easily get 48 hours in per charge ( I get about 9 hours screen time off one charge.)

Will probably never change this phone until it craps out on me but even now, it looks as good as new still.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 24, 2014)

I've had a OnePlus One for around 6 months now, having a phone with such a large screen is fantastic. I did originally think a 5.5" screen would be too big, however I would find it hard to go back to a smaller phone now.

My last three smart phones below, HTC Desire (2010), Galaxy Nexus (2012) and the One Plus One (2014).


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 24, 2014)

Had a HTC Evo 3D but smashed it off a wall at full force (by accident)

I waited for months for the new Nexus 6 to replace it but then they unveiled its going to be £499! 




InsaneNutter said:


> I've had a OnePlus One for around 6 months now,


 
I may get this instead of Nexus 6. Its got high end specs at a real cheap price right? Would you recommend it?


----------



## kristianity77 (Nov 24, 2014)

I've seen a few reviews now of this oneplusone phone.  Really decent price as well (In the UK).  Doesn't it carry the same hardware as the Galaxy S5 for more or less half the price or something?




InsaneNutter said:


> I've had a OnePlus One for around 6 months now, having a phone with such a large screen is fantastic. I did originally think a 5.5" screen would be too big, however I would find it hard to go back to a smaller phone now.
> 
> My last three smart phones below, HTC Desire (2010), Galaxy Nexus (2012) and the One Plus One (2014).


----------



## matpower (Nov 24, 2014)

LG Optimus L5 (Dual SIM model/e615), I fucking hate it. 
It suffers from low RAM(300MB is always being used from 512MB), even with a custom stock firmware(no AOSP for the Dual SIM :/), you can't do anything on it, not even Greenify can help it.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 24, 2014)

matpower said:


> LG Optimus L5 (Dual SIM model/e615), I fucking hate it.
> It suffers from low RAM(300MB is always being used from 512MB), even with a custom stock firmware(no AOSP for the Dual SIM :/), you can't do anything on it, not even Greenify can help it.


 
Does it show 512 or 512-300 (which is ~200MB?).


----------



## matpower (Nov 24, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Does it show 512 or 512-300 (which is ~200MB?).


 
It shows "Used: 325MB Max:512MB"


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 24, 2014)

*best* phone ever!


----------



## driverdis (Nov 24, 2014)

I own the 64GB model of the Oneplus One. best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 24, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z1, LOVE it!


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 24, 2014)

driverdis said:


> I own the 64GB model of the Oneplus One. best phone I have ever owned.


 
Got an invite? Apparently they are hard to come by.

I was waiting for the new Nexus to come out then seen the price.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine's an Xperia M2, a cheap, but sexy looking phone. x'D

And yes, I do buy phones based on how sexy they are. D<


----------



## driverdis (Nov 24, 2014)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Got an invite? Apparently they are hard to come by.
> 
> I was waiting for the new Nexus to come out then seen the price.


Unfortunately, I do not have an Invites to hand out.
on the other hand, it is only 15-20$ on ebay to buy an invite (that is what I did, as I needed a replacement for my old phone ASAP and waiting for one was not an option)


----------



## Kunoha (Nov 24, 2014)

First phone was some Nokia (old model) but I don't know where it is anymore... 
I don't even remember the phones I have after that but I do know my current phone is Nokia N96. (Cruddy phone phone if you ask me)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 24, 2014)

Nyanners said:


> After owning an iPhone 3, 4 a Galaxy S2, S3, S4 a Xiaomi Mi-3, an Xperia Z and a Nokia Lumia 800, I can safely say I think what I have now is far better than them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that is an Xperia Z3 Compact (which I also have btw).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 24, 2014)

I never mentioned it in here, but I own a Samsung Galaxy S4. A pretty great phone, all in all, especially for my first phone. It has a good feel, a good battery, and even the standard ROM (TouchWiz, I believe) works well.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 24, 2014)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I may get this instead of Nexus 6. Its got high end specs at a real cheap price right? Would you recommend it?


 
Totally i honestly cant fault it, especially when the phone is half the price of any other phone in its league.

I love that i can often get two days out the phone before i need to charge it. Even if i have used the phone a lot (couple of hours navigation on Google Maps) I've have still not been able to drain the battery in a days use.

The 4K video recording is very nice too, i did think on a mobile phone that wouldn't be very good, however its crystal clear compared to 1080p video. You can screen grab a 4K video in VLC on your PC and get a 4mp photo that looks great when you print it off.

I was going to wait for the Nexus 6, however given the price im really glad i went for the One Plus. Sure the Nexus 6 is slightly better in some areas (the screen) however that doesn't make it any where near worth double the cost.

I also like that the One Plus run Cyanogenmod out the box, i've felt no need to flash a custom rom because of this.




kristianity77 said:


> I've seen a few reviews now of this oneplusone phone. Really decent price as well (In the UK). Doesn't it carry the same hardware as the Galaxy S5 for more or less half the price or something?


 
Yes the hardware is similar, however the One Plus is actually better than the S5 in several areas.

Both phones have the same processor (Snapdragon 801 Quad Core @ 2.5ghz), however the One Plus has 3gb of ram, where as the S5 only has 2gb of ram.
In addition the One Plus has a larger 3100 mAh battery, where as the S5 only has a 2800 mAh. Also if selfies are important to you the One Plus has a 5mp front facing camera where as the S5 only have a 2mp front facing camera. The S5 does have a 16mp camera on the back, where as the One Plus only has 13mp. To be honest though both phone take awesome photos and its very hard to tell the difference.

Essentially your getting a better spec phone for less than half the price of an S5. If you compare the 64gb One Plus to the iPhone 6 Plus 64gb, you could buy the One Plus twice and still have £180 left over.

To sum up in my opinion if you like a high end mobile phone i don't think anything currently on the market represents better value at the moment.



Purple_Shyguy said:


> Got an invite? Apparently they are hard to come by.
> 
> I was waiting for the new Nexus to come out then seen the price.


 
As you are also in the UK, have a read of this: Importing the One Plus One From China - LTE Bands & What You Need To Know

The International and Chinese One Plus both support the same GSM / LTE bands in the UK so you will have no problem what so ever importing the phone.

Just keep in mind that no matter if you get the International and Chinese One Plus you will only get 4g on Three or EE here in the UK, this is because neither version supports LTE band 20 which o2 and Vodafone use for 4g.

Tbh though even though i'm on Three and get 4g on my One Plus i disable it, 3g signal is much better at the moment i find.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2014)

InsaneNutter said:


> *snip*


 
Hey insane!
Nice to see you here c:


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 24, 2014)

InsaneNutter said:


> As you are also in the UK, have a read of this: Importing the One Plus One From China - LTE Bands & What You Need To Know
> 
> The International and Chinese One Plus both support the same GSM / LTE bands in the UK so you will have no problem what so ever importing the phone.
> 
> ...


 

Cheers. Is Aliexpress.com legit for buying from?


----------



## Harumyne (Nov 24, 2014)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Cheers. Is Aliexpress.com legit for buying from?


I would never by a phone from aliexpress, they have a bad reputation for circulating fakes.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 24, 2014)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Cheers. Is Aliexpress.com legit for buying from?


 
I have only ever purchased 2x One Plus One's from there, however the site seems to favour the buyer like Ebay does from what i can tell.

When i purchased the phone Aliexpress held the money in escrow, the seller than had to ship the phone with tracking information. I then had to confirm i got the order before the seller got my money (i believe). Or if i didn't confirm / file a dispute after so many days the seller then automatically got the money.

Like Ebay do your research on the seller and read feedback, Aliexpress has good sellers and bad sellers. This is the seller i purchased from and had no issues, communication was very good and the phones were promptly dispatched. He has currently sold 853 One Plus One's and has 99.1% positive feedback.



DinohScene said:


> Hey insane!
> Nice to see you here c:


Hello!  I can't honestly place the username, where do you recognise me from?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 24, 2014)

InsaneNutter said:


> I have only ever purchased 2x One Plus One's from there, however the site seems to favour the buyer like Ebay does from what i can tell.
> 
> When i purchased the phone Aliexpress held the money in escrow, the seller than had to ship the phone with tracking information. I then had to confirm i got the order before the seller got my money (i believe). Or if i didn't confirm / file a dispute after so many days the seller then automatically got the money.
> 
> Like Ebay do your research on the seller and read feedback, Aliexpress has good sellers and bad sellers. This is the seller i purchased from and had no issues, communication was very good and the phones were promptly dispatched. He has currently sold 853 One Plus One's and has 99.1% positive feedback.


 

I actually got an invite for a 64GB, and have bought and paid for it in the time I sent that 

Just gotta play the waiting game now.

Its black though, kinda wanted the white one. Know of any good covers? lol


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 24, 2014)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I actually got an invite for a 64GB, and have bought and paid for it in the time I sent that
> 
> Just gotta play the waiting game now.
> 
> Its black though, kinda wanted the white one. Know of any good covers? lol


 

You did really well there! I finally got an invite 3 months after I had imported the phone 

I dont really like any of the optional covers in all honesty, i got the white one and my brother got the sandstone black. I think the sandstone black looks a lot better in person that it does on photos, its got a very unique feel to it which is kind of nice.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought myself the Moto G 2nd Gen (8GB) model. Really good phone, especially for the price.


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2014)

Had a Galaxy S2 with Cyanogenmod installed on it for 2 years. Hated it.

Have an iPhone 5S on jailbroken ios8. Ios is an infinitely better experience.

You couldn't pay me to use an Android based phone again.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugh seems like my touch panel is failing.
Any $100 phone matches the LG G?


----------



## Heien (Nov 25, 2014)

Recently purchased a LG G2 and i'm glad i did. It's such a beast.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2014)

InsaneNutter said:


> Hello!  I can't honestly place the username, where do you recognise me from?


 
You.... don't...
Unless you checked the 360 section here ;p

I recognize you from Digiex tho.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 12, 2014)

Droid mini


----------



## raystriker (Dec 29, 2014)

Just got a Xiaomi Redmi 1s for Christmas 
It seriously offers bang for the buck.


----------



## DCG (Dec 29, 2014)

The first phone I had that was really mine to begin with (not second hand) was a SGS I
It died after it fell in the dog's drinking bowl....
It got slow as fuck after the last two updates it had....

Then I got a SGS II mini as a replacement.
It was a ok phone, nothing special in particular, I gave it to my mom when I got my next phone.
It's also becoming slower by the update :/ (yes, tried a hard reset)

My current phone is a HTC One (M7) Black.
I really love this one, only downside is that the camera isn't ideal :/

Before the SGS I, I got used phones like a Nokia 3310, and some other Nokia's.


----------



## Deleted member 351686 (Jan 3, 2015)

I got a OnePlus One for christmas, it's absolutely beautiful.
(If anyone wants an invite, just buy the 'Got Invites' shirt. It comes with an invite.)


----------



## Selim873 (Jan 3, 2015)

I got the LG G3 recently and flashed Cyanogenmod 12.  I'm using the extended battery and case from ZeroLemon as well.  It's a 9000mAh battery that replaces the standard 3000mAh one, and requires a hefty otterbox like case to hold the battery in.  lol


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 3, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I got the LG G3 recently and flashed Cyanogenmod 12. I'm using the extended battery and case from ZeroLemon as well. It's a 9000mAh battery that replaces the standard 3000mAh one, and requires a hefty otterbox like case to hold the battery in. lol


 
Do you still have the quickcircle functionality and the tap-to-unlock?

That's what keeping me from installing any custom rom over the LG stock rom. (And the LG G3 rom is really pretty actually)


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wabsta said:


> Do you still have the quickcircle functionality and the tap-to-unlock?
> 
> That's what keeping me from installing any custom rom over the LG stock rom. (And the LG G3 rom is really pretty actually)


Don't have one but I doubt you will.


----------



## Selim873 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wabsta said:


> Do you still have the quickcircle functionality and the tap-to-unlock?
> 
> That's what keeping me from installing any custom rom over the LG stock rom. (And the LG G3 rom is really pretty actually)


 

I don't have a quick circle case but I also doubt that would work, as for Tap-To-Unlock, sort of. For that, and by the way, I'm a Verizon user so I'm using the unofficial CM12 build from XDA built specifically for Verizon's version so your settings may vary from mine like if you're on a different carrier; you go to Settings>Display and enable both Double Tap to Wake and Double Tap to sleep. To turn off the screen, you have to double tap the notification bar. You can't just double tap anywhere on the screen like the stock rom. To wake it, you can just double tap anywhere, and it's equivalent to pressing the power button when the screen's off, so you would still have to swipe up and then put in your pattern or pin like normal.


----------



## marhalloweenvt (Jan 3, 2015)

Let's see what i have now

*1. Nokia 1202*







Really old but still good (for now)

*2. Blackberry 8820 Wifi*






Quite scratched. The led under the trackball was dead (don't know where can fix it)

*3. Sasmsung Galaxy S Advance I9070*






Use it most of time.


----------



## NAND0 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a Galaxy Note 4 currently
My last phone was a Galaxy S4 which I'm keeping for a backup.
Before that was a Droid Razr, then Droid X2.
My first smartphone was an original Droid. That thing was a total potato


----------



## Smuff (Jan 3, 2015)

Can't be arsed to check if I posted in this thread already but I have had a Galaxy S4 for about 16 months now and I love it.

If I was going to replace it, the OnePlus One is the one I'd go for - brother has one, it is awesome.


----------



## Gruntzer (Jan 3, 2015)

moto g

it does what is its supposed to


----------



## OncRN (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not much into cell phones- but here's my list:

First phone- Motorola StarTAC 7860- a previous employer provided it:



Spoiler








The first phone I bought/owned was a Nokia 3360:


Spoiler








Next, was a Sony Ericsson T226:



Spoiler








And now, for many (MANY) years, I have been using a Motorola C261:



Spoiler








 
I also currently have a Blackberry of some type (touchscreen, all that) that my employer provides, but I don't do much with it, because (of course) it doesn't belong to me.

The only thing I use my phone for is calls and text.  I love tech and what we can do with our phones/tablets, but there comes a point for me where things are no longer practical.  Also, this day and age of being hypnotized by these devices somewhat concerns me.  But, to each his own.


----------



## DevKaz (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice thread. 






1. My very first phone was a hand down, and it was a Nokia 3330. The funny thing is that I have dropped it literally everywhere! In the sand, snow and even water. Still worked! And strangely enough, still does till this very day. 





2. Then I finally got a new phone whilst I was still in middle school. It was a Nokia too but this time a 8210! The biggest thing that drew me in was the size which at the time I found to be amazingly small. Unfortunately I let mom borrow it and she broke it. But that was several years later. 





3. For a moment there after I kinda didn't use my phone even though I did own one. This was because I couldn't really see a real use for it back then when I had a portable computer and unlimited access to the internet at all time thus making contacting people through messaging program such as MSN way cheaper. The phone I owned during this period was a Sony Ericsson T610. 





4. Now here comes the more interesting stuff. Now I started to see some exciting new technology in form of an iPhone 2G! Back then it was cheap as hell to get your hands on one. A brand new one was like... $380~.





5. Took a while before I upgraded to another phone after that. But once I did it was an iPhone 4.





6. Currently I own Samsung Galaxy S5. I guess I grew tired of iOS and wanted to try out Android. I regret nothing. Both are good, and have their advantages.


----------



## adrianwright (Mar 15, 2015)

Currently using an iPhone 6 plus but looking to change to either the Galaxy Note 4 or the Nexus 6


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 15, 2015)

Had a pending upgrade on my Sprint account that's been there for almost 2 years now, so the Sprint guys called me and told me it was going to expire this month if I didn't use it, so I figured I might as well upgrade from my S4 I had since launch.

Got a Galaxy Note Edge now, to try out the whole "lel edges so cool" thing before I decide on getting an S6 edge or just an S6, and I think I'll actually keep the Note Edge for a while instead, it's a nice phone.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 15, 2015)

Spoiler











Lumia 530.

Shittiest and cheapest Windows Phone, yet I still have the latest updates and will get Windows 10. Stuff that I could only dream on Android.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 17, 2015)

Spoiler











Best phone I've ever had. Powerful enough to emulate GTA VC Stories on PPSSPP at 89% speed.


----------



## Pagio94 (Mar 18, 2015)

Spoiler










That Nokia is the best phone I ever had. Used it for 3+ years before a real upgrade. it's my backup phone and still works great


----------



## easycrashing (Mar 25, 2015)

note 4


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a Galaxy S5. It will be my last Samsung phone.


----------



## elmoemo (Apr 10, 2015)

Galaxy mega clone


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

Droid mini


----------



## 3DPiper (May 20, 2015)

Green Lumia 1520
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love it!


----------



## Jayro (May 20, 2015)

These aren't my photos, but I own both of these, and the S3 has service, the S4 is my backup with Wifi at home. Both are rooted and running CyanogenMod 11


----------



## loco365 (May 20, 2015)

I started with a Samsung Ace II X, although Android Ice Cream Sandwich (4.0.2) sucked on it so I rooted it and upgraded it to KitKat (CM11).

I then got an Alcatel Idol X back in October. It runs Jellybean (4.2.2 to be specific), and it's decent, but Alcatel really ruined it so I have GravityBox on it to have most of the CyanogenMod features I like because there's no CyanogenMod roms for it because fucking Mediatek hasn't released the sources for their drivers.


----------



## endoverend (May 20, 2015)

C'mob guys. Get off your dumb Samsung phones (the next big thing my ass). 

Currently an LG G2 user switched from a terribly outdated iPhone 4 (quite the phone back in its heyday, but the iOS 7 update ruined it ).


----------



## filfat (May 20, 2015)

3DPiper said:


> Green Lumia 1520
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You know phones mate! (Hey you can't wait for Win10 either eh?  )


----------



## Sychophantom (May 20, 2015)

Currently, a Galaxy Note 4. I also own 7 other Android smartphones that currently are not used on cellular networks but are used on WiFi for apps that keep me in Amazon credit. I also have two Windows phones, but those aren't being used for anything at the moment because nobody gives a shit about Windows phone.


----------



## Sunny_lovely (May 20, 2015)

samsung galaxy mega 6.3
-Huge MotherF*cka


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 20, 2015)

A small timeline of phone ownership:
- I got my first phone (seriously, first) about two years ago, no service, but it was great for wifi related functionality. It was a Motorola Droid X that unfortunately one day randomly soft bricked, and then while trying to fix it, it refused everything and hard bricked.

- Last summer, I got a Samsung Galaxy S4, this time with service. It got faithful use without a single issue for the better part of a year.

- About a month back, I traded out my S4 for a Nexus 6. This is a huge ass phone, but at the same time, it's comfortable to hold and great for Netflix and games. Plus, with this phone, I also ended up getting an unlimited data plan, so it's been my hot spot dream while my wifi has been acting up.


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S4
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3
Zenfone 5

I have a lot but I only use the others in case one goes out of battery


----------



## bjaxx87 (May 20, 2015)

Philips Savvy






Nokia 3210






Siemens S35i






Siemens MC60






Sony Ericsson K550






Sony Ericsson C905






I have no interest in buying a smartphone. The C905's camera is pretty good, so that's all I need .


----------



## Jelle82 (May 31, 2015)

I own a Samsung phone, to be exact the Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini, not rooted. Before I bought this phone, I had a Samsung Galaxy Ace II which was slow and just horrible.


----------



## xdarkmario (May 31, 2015)

in order

boost (walkie talkie phone)
Motorola razor
sidekick XL
-G1 (google 1)
motorola cliq
HTC evo
xperia Play
galaxy s3
Xperia Z (current)


----------



## mightymuffy (May 31, 2015)

bjaxx87 said:


> Philips Savvy



AWWWW, the Savvy!! Used to have one of these myself! Looked and felt like a brick, but as strong as one too! Had it for so long my mates used to take the piss out of me for it, but I didn't care! 

Buggered if I can remember every phone I've had, can certainly remember breaking several of the older ones whilst drunk though, not to mention ringing my bible bashing mum on one night out, pissed up, and screaming Fukkin Hell about 10 times down the phone at her, that didn't go down well....

From recent-ish:
Motorola Razr
-> LG Viewty
-> LG Crystal (basically the Viewty but with a fancy slide out clear numpad - woo'd the ladies if I remember!)
-> Galaxy S2 (...I think... might have had another phone in between the Crystal and the S2)
-> HTC One M7
->HTC One M9 - current. Was going to pick the S6 instead (regular instead of Edge, that's just gimmicky shite in my opinion) but it was too expensive.

Also got a Windows phone (missus) in the house - meh, and a Fisher Price phon--sorry, an iPhone (eldest lad) - I'll stick with Android thankyouverymuch.


----------



## DaFixer (May 31, 2015)

I dump my Galaxy S3 and nu I have nice Honor 4X great smartphone for the money


----------



## Kithron (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a LG G3 currently, might upgrade to the G4 when it comes out.


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)

Xperia Z3 at the moment.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 30, 2015)

Nokia Lumia 930 in green.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 30, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Lg 7 - Gold Colour
Running iOS 9.4.4 Snickers
(Jk I got a real shitty iPhone 4)


----------



## Procyon (Aug 7, 2015)

OnePlus One Sandstone Black 64 GB
Running CyanogenOS 12/Android 5.0.2 with multiROM
and Ubuntu Touch


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have 2 androids right now! Just for enjoying games only!

One for Samsung Galaxy P1000,  owned by my sister.
Another one for Asus K012, owned by my father.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 13, 2015)

iPhone 6


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 13, 2015)

I currently have a main phone which is a Blu Studio 5.5 inch phone.  It's basically a generic Note phone, but it only cost me $120 and I can get several more of them before it comes close to the price of the new Note phone.  

And in addition to that I have 13 other phones that are used for various other reasons (no, I'm not a drug dealer!)


----------



## Motwera (Aug 31, 2015)

I finally have ascended to a new, much better phone last month.

It is an Asus Zenfone 2 2GB RAM
It is amazing, much better than my old phone, but it also bulky and big for my liking


----------



## samiam144 (Aug 31, 2015)

Motwera said:


> I finally have ascended to a new, much better phone last month.
> 
> It is an Asus Zenfone 2 2GB RAM
> It is amazing, much better than my old phone, but it also bulky and big for my liking


Not sure if I should go for that, the cheaper 2015 Moto (forget which model), or the One Plus Two (if I ever get an invite lol).
But my Galaxy S3 is still doing pretty good with a custom ROM


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 31, 2015)

LG G3 32GB 3GB RAM in Gold with Euphoria-OS Stable based on Android 5.1.1, with a 32GB Sandisk Extreme.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have the LG G3 Verizon model with a CM12 Nightly build.    I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Alex3DSU (Sep 8, 2015)

LG G Pad F7.0. It's a phablet.


----------



## Minox (Sep 27, 2015)

I quite recently got myself a lovely Moto X Play to replace my older first generation Moto G as it was a tad lacking in certain areas ^^;


----------



## TVL (Sep 27, 2015)

Xperia Play is my main phone. It comes with a few drawbacks to use an older phone, but being able to play retro games while I wait for stuff on the go makes it worth it... Gamepad is great for turning pages when reading eBooks too.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 27, 2015)

I use a jailbroken iPhone 5s as my main phone and a Sony Xperia Z3 Compact for all the Android goodness.


----------



## elmoemo (Sep 27, 2015)

Had a jail broken 6 but updated so just regular now


----------



## [^Blark^] (Sep 27, 2015)

Note 4


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 27, 2015)

A Nexus 4, before that i was using a Optimus One running CyanogenMod


----------



## teampleb (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm currently on a Verizon Galaxy S4 unlocked to work on AT&T. 




Still love it so much.


----------



## tHciNc (Sep 28, 2015)

Currently using 64gb S6 edge, Still got working S2, S4 and S5 aswell for backups


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm using a Blackberry Z30, however I'm finding that there are some applications I really need that just won't work.

I'm currently trying to sell it and have a Lumina 435 as a backup (which oddly enough runs the more important software I need) but will probably get a Moto G 3rd gen, or save up for a Priv.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 13, 2015)

My phones in order:
Nokia 3310
Nokia 1101
Nokia C2
Motorola Defy
Samsung Galaxy S2
Motorola Razr I 

I love em' all. Unfortunately, my Defy was stolen because my mom forgot it on the place she works at and someone stole it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> My phones in order:
> Nokia 3310
> Nokia 1101
> Nokia C2
> ...


Should post pics of each so we get a idea what they look like


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Should post pics of each so we get a idea what they look like


 Oh, sure ^^

1. Nokia 3310





( I had this silver model and I loved it )

2. Nokia 1101





3. Nokia C2




Forgot to mention it was the C2-06 model. I used to play alot of Gameboy games on this little guy

4.Motorola Defy




Best phone ever made for sure.

5.Samsung Galaxy S2





Forgot to mention it was the one with TV

6. Motorola Razr I





This dude is 2 years old but is still a beast, also looks damn sexy.


----------



## matpower (Oct 21, 2015)

I finally got a new phone since my old phone's USB port melted while it was charging overnight. 
It's the Moto G (2015) with 16GB/2GB and a custom design from the Moto Maker. So far I'm loving it, it is a big jump from my old phone on performance, battery life is great, it looks nice and I love stock Android.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Nov 4, 2015)

Nokia N8


----------



## Jayro (Nov 4, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S3 with CyanogenMod 12.1 (Lollipop 5.1) and Sprint service.


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 4, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 4, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Note 4. Trying to hold off on upgrading


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nexus 4 but it's on deaths door and the touch screen is erratic. I'm eyeing up the 5X as replacement but am finding the price in the UK hard to justify. I don't like non-stock Android phones, I recently had the LG G4 for a short while but it was a laggy, overheating mess.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 6, 2015)

I upgraded to the Nexus 6P which arrived yesterday.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 7, 2015)

farting around with the galaxy s5, will be 2 years old in april. i really want the nexus 6p but i just can't spend that much on a phone. i really just want a bigger phone, the nexus 6 being a bigger phone and decent specs, i may just buy one of those dinosaurs for the next year. 

i went from
LG Xenon (non-smart phone)
Samsung Captivate (best android for its time)
Samsung Galaxy S3
Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

a 3 years old Samsung Galaxy Discover (you kow, those cheap paid card phones from stores...)
Still working, but outdated specs.

But I don't care. I works good enough to be used as a *telephone*


----------



## link491 (Dec 8, 2015)

No photos, but I still have all of these in my possession. Some of them even still work!

Started with an IPhone 3gs
moved to a IPhone 4 when the 3gs battery completely died.
Then I upgraded to a HTC One S, of which the screen shattered upon falling from one foot in the air.
Finally I moved up to a Nexus 4, which I'm still using and am very happy with.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2015)

Still rocking my droid mini but I hope to upgrade soon™​


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 8, 2015)

A series of forgettable prepaid phones for the past 5 years. One of those "60 bucks for a year" kind of flip phones.

Recently bought a broken iphone 5s, fixed it for cheap, and is what I'm currently using. Nothing like saving a couple hundred dollars by fixing things yourself.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 8, 2015)

recently upgraded mine to the S6 .. its epic..
just got the mrs a xperia x5 compact ... not much choice with a small screen ...


----------



## 1vanchom (Dec 8, 2015)

1. Nokia 1100.
2. Sony Ericsson T226.
3. Nokia 3300.
4. Sony Ericsson K310.
5. Sony Ericsson K750.
6. Sony Ericsson W760.
7. Sony Ericsson W810.
8. Ipod 2g.
9. Sony Xperia S.
10. Sony Ericsson W200.
11. Sony Xperia Play.
12. Sony Xperia Pro.

If I didn't own a good phone was because I bought a Nintendo DS, a PSP Go and a Nintendo 3DS.
and the most amazing thing is that I own every phone I bought... never missed or got stolen... the sad thing is that 9 of them don't work.


----------



## _v3 (Dec 8, 2015)

1. Nokia 3310
2. Siemens C62
3. Sony Ericsson K750i
4. Sony Xperia S
5. Sony Xperia T3

The Xperia phones, even though outclassed by the Samsung ones are some of the best I've ever used.


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Dec 13, 2015)

1) Some Samsung flipphone
2) Samsung Intensity II
     Broke to the point where the 0 key cut it off
3) Samsung Intensity III
     Shattered the screen.
4) Motorola Barrage
     Still works 100%
5) Motorola Droid Maxx
     My current phone. Absolutely love it.


----------



## pivix (Dec 13, 2015)

I already own lg g2.


----------



## ISO-Man (Dec 20, 2015)

I have Nokia Lumina Windows Phone. Love it!!    Did have I phone 3 and 4.. Hated it!!!!  Before that was Flip phones that I actually enjoyed over these cursed smart phones.. Now everyone expects me to IM, Email, Facebook, and call them on the fly 


ISO-Man


----------



## Depravo (Dec 20, 2015)

I unnecessarily upgraded my Nexus 5 to a 5X a couple of months ago.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2015)

I have too many phones. My newest is a jailbreaked iPhone 6s Plus.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 20, 2015)

Nexus 6 <3


----------



## Blue (Dec 20, 2015)

I dont have a phone


----------



## Xabring (Dec 22, 2015)

Moto G 3rd Gen.

waterproof and powerful enought to no see slowdown using it in everyday uses.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a rooted Nexus 5 (Unlocked Recovery: MultiRom TWRP)

ROM: Stock Android Marshmallow 6.0.1
I have Multirom installed.

(I can't provide any photos)


----------



## Harumyne (Jan 13, 2016)

I have recently acquired an Exynos Note 2 and can safely say I prefer it over the Sony Z1c, S4, Note 3 LTE and any of Xiaomi's rubbish.

It's absolutely amazing in terms of audio quality thanks to the wolfson DAC subsystem that very few other phones use or get right.

Stay away from qualcomm they are the AMD of smartphones.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 29, 2016)

Just upgraded from a Nexus 4 (stock 5.1.1) to a fully rooted and Xposed Moto X Play (6.0 Marshmallux ROM) and I'm very satisfied with my decision.


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 13, 2016)

Recently got the LG G3. I love the removable back coming from the G2!


----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2016)

Now i have a Nokia Lumia 550.


----------



## Naru (Feb 13, 2016)

EDITED

Now I remember the phones I've used:

A Samsung flip-phone (Not sure what it was called)
Motorola Razr V3
Blu Dash D130
Blu Dash 3.5
Google Nexus 6.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 13, 2016)

First was a AT&T Pantec phone, second was a iPhone and my current phone is OnePlusOne


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 13, 2016)

Still rocking an HTC one M8.  Just because nothing comes close still yet for media playback.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 13, 2016)

A shit ton but my main one; Galaxy S5 G900V.

S6 just isn't my thing.


I feel bad for iPhone users lol


----------



## elmoemo (Feb 13, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> A shit ton but my main one; Galaxy S5 G900V.
> 
> S6 just isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


Don't I like mine  

Though will be getting the 7 edge when it comes out instead of an iPhone


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 13, 2016)

Sony Z5
Nokia 7650 (hacked for video!)
Sony K750i (flashed with Walkman/camera hybrid)
O2 XDA II
Sony W950
iPhone 3GS (jailbroken)
iPhone 4S (jailbroken)
Samsung S4 mini (still got this)
iPhone 5S (jailbroken)
Current: iPhone 6S plus (jailbroken)


----------



## pre10c (Feb 13, 2016)

nexus 6p wich i absolutly love


----------



## Lorenzo Simone (Feb 13, 2016)

Nexus 5X.


----------



## nonameboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Microsoft (lumia) 950xl


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 17, 2016)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Phone I have now...
> 
> glitchy fucking piece of shit




LOL someone liked my post from 2011 today and I was surprised. From a Motorola T720 to a LG EnV3 to (looks at above phone)

then first smartphone....HTC Thunderbolt to
HTC Rezound,
then Galaxy S3 to
LG Optimus G Pro to
Note 3
then Galaxy S5
own this phone now







Moto X Pure (2015)

.....goddamn times have changed


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 17, 2016)

From first to last:
1: Alcatel


Spoiler










2:Alcatel


Spoiler










3: Nokia


Spoiler



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4:Nokia


Spoiler









 In red


5:Sony Ericsson


Spoiler









 Red version



6: HTC Legend


Spoiler











7 (and last): HTC One m7


Spoiler











And so it is.

Edit: Feeling like an old man right now...


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

iPhone 5c.

If the jailbreak for 9.2.1 is released, I will be JB'ing it, probably Taig9 will be able to do it since they have the semi-jailbreak at the moment, which I call 'poorkids jailbreak'.

Only problem is that there's barely any memory on the system and it runs out after a few videos are put on it, but I do have an app called SnesMusic on there.

My background's the Alpha Cammy.


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 7, 2016)

Asus Padfone X

Once again, a tablet AND a phone


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 7, 2016)

LG G3 D855


----------



## chaosblade02 (Mar 7, 2016)

Motorolla Moto E (2nd gen).  Only paid $80 for it.  Its a decent phone, and a considerable upgrade over my old Iphone 4S.  It'll run some emulators including PPSSPP.  After getting this android phone, I don't think I'm ever going back to apple again.  For an $80 phone this is hard to beat.  I haven't tried to 'root' this phone yet, which is the equivalent of jailbreaking an Iphone due to inconsistency about rooting methods.  Some people are saying you can do it, others say you'll brick your phone, etc.  I don't know enough about androids to filter out all the BS on the internet.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 7, 2016)

Galaxy S5 Octa core model.

Better then the S6 and S7 IMO.


#AlwaysFeelBadForTheiPhoneKiddos



chaosblade02 said:


> Motorolla Moto E (2nd gen).  Only paid $80 for it.  Its a decent phone, and a considerable upgrade over my old Iphone 4S.  It'll run some emulators including PPSSPP.  After getting this android phone, I don't think I'm ever going back to apple again.  For an $80 phone this is hard to beat.  I haven't tried to 'root' this phone yet, which is the equivalent of jailbreaking an Iphone due to inconsistency about rooting methods.  Some people are saying you can do it, others say you'll brick your phone, etc.  I don't know enough about androids to filter out all the BS on the internet.


Have that as well, not to activate but it was only $10 at my local BestBuy so I had to have it....


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 7, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge. Wish I got the normal S6. The edge screen annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## iAqua (Mar 7, 2016)

iPhone 5s ))


----------



## hundshamer (Mar 7, 2016)

I have seen so many phones. I have owned an actual rotary dial phone. My first cell phone was a brick. You know the ones that were as big as your head? I have had too many phones to remember them. Now I have an LG G Stylo. Not bad. Not great, but not bad...


----------



## DDTarZan (Mar 7, 2016)

A broken one.


----------



## Harumyne (Mar 7, 2016)

Got dat Z1, not going to root or unlock bootloader this time, seems to be more trouble than it's worth, lowers resale value, stops certain apps working just because it's rooted and snapdragon 800 doesn't have much that can be accessed with custom kernel like exynos chips do.

It's cool because unlike my Z1c it has a glass back as advertised.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Mar 7, 2016)

i dont have a life so i have a samsung galaxy mini s2


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 8, 2016)

Blackberry 8330 to an iPhone 5S. Works fine


----------



## LarBob (Mar 26, 2016)

A BlackBerry Classic.


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Xiaomi RedMi Note 2..

which won't take screenshots anymore.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Mar 29, 2016)

1-Nokia 2690
2-Huawei G6608
3-Vodafone Smart 2 (Alcatel V860)
4-Huawei Ascend G300
5-Samsung Galaxy S i9000
6-Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300
7-Wiko Darkfull(Micromax Canvas Turbo A250)
8-Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 (ZTE Blade S6 Plus)
9-Asus Zenfone 2(ZE551ML)


----------



## mgrev (Mar 29, 2016)

Judas18 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge. Wish I got the normal S6. The edge screen annoys the shit out of me.


i have the flat s6.


i had some nokia flip phone

then i had another nokia phone

after that i got a galaxy y (S5360)

and then i got an iphone 4 (in 2014)

and last summer i bought a galaxy s6 (sm-g920f)(Currently running Noble rom with hackerkernel(galaxy s7 edge rom on 6.0.1))


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2016)

Htc Desire 320

Another cheap prepaid phone.
Works pretty well though.


----------



## Boy12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nexus 5X.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 29, 2016)

These are my phones in the order I got them:

*1. Nokia 3220:*





My first phone ever. Got it used from my mother. Technically, it's still functional, but it doesn't have a No SIM mode, so it doesn't start up.


Spoiler: Specs



*NETWORK* Technology GSM
*LAUNCH* Announced 2004, 2Q
Status Discontinued
*BODY* Dimensions 104.5 x 44.2 x 18.7 mm (4.11 x 1.74 x 0.74 in)
Weight 86 g (3.03 oz)
SIM Mini-SIM
*DISPLAY* Type 65K colors
Size 1.5 inches (~15.7% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution 128 x 128 pixels, 5 lines (~121 ppi pixel density)
  - Cut-out covers 
- Five-way navigation
- Wallpaper and animated screensavers
- Downloadable wallpapers
*MEMORY* Card slot No
Phonebook 256 x 4 fields
Call records 20 dialed, 20 received, 20 missed calls
Internal 3 MB
  - In shared memory
. MMS, max 100 kB each
. Ringtones
. Images
. Voice memo
- In 1.5 MB memory
. Java apps,max 128 kB each
*CAMERA* Primary VGA
Video Yes
Secondary No
*SOUND* Alert types Vibration; Downloadable polyphonic ringtones
Loudspeaker Yes
3.5mm jack No
*COMMS* WLAN No
Bluetooth No
GPS No
Radio No
USB Pop-Port
*FEATURES* Messaging SMS, MMS, EMail, Instant Messaging, Light Messaging
Browser WAP 2.0/xHTML
Games 3 - Club Pinball, Dance Delight, Phantom Spider + downloadable
Languages Major European, Africa and APAC languages
Java Yes, MIDP 2.0
  - Predictive text input
- Organizer
- Photo editor
- Optional Fun Shell covers with tilt sensor for game control and wave messaging
*BATTERY*   Removable Li-Ion 760 mAh battery (BL-5B)
Stand-by Up to 280 h
Talk time Up to 3 h
*MISC* Colors Red, Blue
SAR US 1.01 W/kg (head)     1.04 W/kg (body)    
SAR EU 0.68 W/kg (head)



*2. Nokia XpressMusic 5130*




My second phone, still a Nokia. This one I got new. I loved it. Still functional, does have a No SIM mode, so it only needs battery power to turn on. I'm thinking of using it as an MP4 Player. I only have the second to last Firmware on it, because the latest wasn't released here in Hungary, and I'm an idiot when it comes to Symbian. I'm a bit sad about it though, because the latest FW has a redesigned Homescreen I'd really like, but whatever.


Spoiler: Specs



*NETWORK* Technology GSM
*LAUNCH* Announced 2008, November. Released 2009, February
Status Discontinued
*BODY* Dimensions 107.5 x 46.7 x 14.8 mm, 65 cc (4.23 x 1.84 x 0.58 in)
Weight 88 g (3.10 oz)
SIM Mini-SIM
*DISPLAY* Type 256K colors
Size 2.0 inches (~24.7% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution 240 x 320 pixels (~200 ppi pixel density)
*MEMORY* Card slot microSD, up to 16 GB (dedicated slot), 1 GB included
Phonebook 2000 entries, Photocall
Call records Yes
Internal 30 MB
*CAMERA* Primary 2 MP
Video [email protected]
Secondary No
*SOUND* Alert types Vibration, MP3 ringtones
Loudspeaker Yes
3.5mm jack Yes
  - Dedicated music keys
*COMMS* WLAN No
Bluetooth v2.0, A2DP
GPS No
Radio Stereo FM radio, RDS
USB microUSB v2.0
*FEATURES* Messaging SMS, MMS, Email
Browser WAP 2.0/xHTML, HTML, Adobe Flash Lite
Games Yes + downloadable
Java Yes, MIDP 2.1
  - MP4/H.264 player
- MP3/WMA/eAAC+ player
- Organizer
- Voice memo
- Predictive text input
*BATTERY*   Removable Li-Ion 1020 mAh battery (BL-5C)
Stand-by Up to 288 h
Talk time Up to 6 h
Music play Up to 21 h
*MISC* Colors Red, Blue, White Aqua (T-Mobile exclusive)
SAR US 1.14 W/kg (head)     0.40 W/kg (body)    
SAR EU 0.88 W/kg (head)    
Price group 2/10
*TESTS* Loudspeaker Voice 74dB / Noise 66dB / Ring 71dB
Audio quality Noise -89.9dB / Crosstalk -83.6dB



*3. SONY Xperia SP*




My first smartphone. Still functional, rooted. Bootloader is locked, and there are no means to unlock it, because this is a SIM Locked model, and those cannot be BL unlocked, even if I SIM Unlock it. It does have a LBL 4.4.4 CM on it.  (I tried the LBL CM 5.0.1, but Lollipop is really bad with only 1 GB of RAM...)


Spoiler: Specs



*NETWORK* Technology GSM / HSPA / LTE
*LAUNCH* Announced 2013, March
Status Available. Released 2013, April
*BODY* Dimensions 130.6 x 67.1 x 10 mm (5.14 x 2.64 x 0.39 in)
Weight 155 g (5.47 oz)
SIM Micro-SIM
*DISPLAY* Type TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 4.6 inches (~66.6% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution 720 x 1280 pixels (~319 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch Yes, up to 10 fingers
Protection Corning Gorilla Glass
  - Sony Mobile BRAVIA Engine 2
*PLATFORM* OS Android OS, v4.1 (Jelly Bean), upgradаble to v4.3 (Jelly Bean)
Chipset Qualcomm MSM8960T Snapdragon S4 Pro
CPU Dual-core 1.7 GHz Krait
GPU Adreno 320
*MEMORY* Card slot microSD, up to 32 GB (dedicated slot)
Internal 8 GB (5.8 GB user available), 1 GB RAM
*CAMERA* Primary 8 MP, f/2.4, autofocus, LED flash, check quality
Features Geo-tagging, touch focus, face/smile detection, HDR, sweep panorama
Video [email protected], check quality
Secondary VGA
*SOUND* Alert types Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker Yes
3.5mm jack Yes
*COMMS* WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band, Wi-Fi Direct, DLNA, hotspot
Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP
GPS Yes, with A-GPS, GLONASS
NFC Yes
Radio Stereo FM radio, RDS
USB microUSB v2.0 (MHL TV-out)
*FEATURES* Sensors Accelerometer, gyro, proximity, compass
Messaging SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IM
Browser HTML5
Java No
  - Active noise cancellation with dedicated mic
- MP4/H.264/WMV player
- MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV player
- Document viewer
- Photo viewer/editor
*BATTERY*   Non-removable Li-Ion 2370 mAh battery
Stand-by Up to 635 h (2G) / Up to 734 h (3G)
Talk time Up to 10 h 25 min (2G) / Up to 19 h (3G)
Music play Up to 39 h
*MISC* Colors Black, White, Red
SAR US 0.63 W/kg (head)     1.08 W/kg (body)    
SAR EU 0.79 W/kg (head)    
Price group 4/10
*TESTS* Display Contrast ratio: 816:1 (nominal) / 1.733:1 (sunlight)
Camera Photo / Video
Loudspeaker Voice 66dB / Noise 61dB / Ring 68dB
Audio quality Noise -86.9dB / Crosstalk -88.3dB
Battery life
Endurance rating 51h



*4. ASUS Zenfone 2 500CL (Cheaper/Original model of 551ML)



*
My current phone. Rooted, Bootloader unlocked. I'm waiting for a CM port. Too lazy and unexperenced to do it myself.


Spoiler: Specs



*NETWORK* Technology GSM / HSPA / LTE
*LAUNCH* Announced 2015, March
Status Available. Released 2015, March
*BODY* Dimensions 148.1 x 71.5 x 10.9 mm (5.83 x 2.81 x 0.43 in)
Weight 155 g (5.47 oz)
SIM Micro-SIM
*DISPLAY* Type IPS capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 5.0 inches (~65.1% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution 720 x 1280 pixels (~294 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch Yes
Protection Corning Gorilla Glass 3
  - Asus ZenUI
*PLATFORM* OS Android OS, v5.0 (Lollipop)
Chipset Intel Atom Z2560
CPU Dual-core 1.6 GHz
GPU PowerVR SGX544MP2
*MEMORY* Card slot microSD, up to 64 GB (dedicated slot)
Internal 16 GB, 2 GB RAM
*CAMERA* Primary 8 MP, f/2.0, autofocus, LED flash
Features Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama, HDR
Video [email protected]
Secondary 2 MP, f/2.0
*SOUND* Alert types Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker Yes
3.5mm jack Yes
*COMMS* WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Wi-Fi Direct, hotspot
Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, EDR
GPS Yes, with A-GPS, GLONASS
Radio To be confirmed
USB microUSB v2.0
*FEATURES* Sensors Accelerometer, proximity, compass
Messaging SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IM
Browser HTML5
Java No
  - 5GB free lifetime ASUS WebStorage
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+ player
- MP4/H.264 player
- Document viewer
- Photo/video editor
*BATTERY*   Non-removable Li-Po 2500 mAh battery
Stand-by Up to 360 h (3G)
Talk time Up to 28 h (3G)
*MISC* Colors Charcoal Black, Pearl White, Cherry Red
SAR EU 0.43 W/kg (head)    
Price group 4/10


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 29, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i have the flat s6.
> 
> 
> i had some nokia flip phone
> ...


Don't ever be tempted by the edge. Don't ever think "oooh I'm a flashy edgy bitch". Don't do it, it will lead to annoyance and mild hip dysplasia.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2016)

I just got a Galaxy S4 from my roommate. I am currently working on unlocking it and flashing a custom rom it!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Mar 29, 2016)

I might as well add mine for no reason 

I have what's called the Blu Studio 5.5, it's not perfect but it works well


Spoiler: Picture








Mine's black though, not blue


----------



## Sono (Mar 30, 2016)

My first phone was a Siemens C35
The charger is missing, and the phone is carrier locked, but otherwise it's in a very good condition.
Btw, the tape makes the beeper less loud, it's not needed to keep the phone in one piece 



Spoiler: Image











My second phone is a Nokia 3310
It's totally destroyed 
mom broke the screen, and the battery terminals popped out, so those are lost


My third phone is a Sony Ericcson W200i, my first phone that I purchased on my money mint new from the carrier 
Some idiot ran into me, and his sweater's zipper pushed the screen plastic so hard, that it cracked 
It's still working, but sometimes it doesn't boot at all, stuck in a bootloop. No software modification was done to the phone.
Also, the cat stole the "0" button



Spoiler: Image












My fourth phone was a Nokia 5800 XPressMusic. It was new when I got it.
It's softmodded, has ROMPatcher+, I can "XPlore" every file on it, and has a bunch of Midlet + s60v5 games on it 
Sadly the internal flash chip degraded over time, so it's having write errors and file corruptions. Even the SDCard got corrupted.

I can't take a picture, because I can't find it. It's in a somewhat bad condition. The service people broke the top plastic 


My fifth phone was a BlackBerry Bold whothehellknows 9780
I got it used from mom's psycho boyfriend. Because he "blow my toleration fuse", I got angry at him, so I didn't give him the phone back 
It's in a very used condition. Also, the boot time can compete with MinecraftForge#1448 
Also, the screen FRIES MY EYES! IT'S TOO BRIGHT ON THE LOWEST SETTING! Even the camera can't properly take a photo of it 



Spoiler: Image












My sixth phone was a Samsung Galaxy Y (GT-S5630? or GT-S5360? idk)
It's pretty shiet. Period. At least you can't brick it, 'cause Odin is always there.
It was running Hyperion, but I later reverted to stock, and now it's just collecting dust  I mostly use it only for software development to test compatibility.


Now I have a Wiko Highway Signs, a very powerful MT6592 phone. I got it new from the shop.
I can't really take a photo of itself, so this is the best I was able to do:
Yes, the screen is dark, because I need a software overlay, because the IPS screen is too bright, and the software overlay can truly make the screen dimmer until a certain point 
Now it has a very frickin' buggy MIUI7 4.4.2 custom ROM on it, because the stock one is boring. But why are all the "CFW" for 4.0+ unusable? I can't use the second SIM slot unless I'm using the stock firmware 



Spoiler: Image












Also, my most expensive phone was the Nokia 5800, it was ~160€ when we bought it. In the old times phones were very expensive  (not that nowdays they aren't mindlessly overpriced )


----------



## Davidosky99 (Mar 30, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> My second phone is a Nokia 3310
> It's totally destroyed
> mom broke the screen, and the battery terminals popped out, so those are lost


HOW???


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 30, 2016)

I've got an OG Nexus 5.


----------



## Sono (Mar 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> HOW???



Welp, it's mom 
She breaks every electric device intentionally or unintentionally


----------



## Davidosky99 (Mar 30, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Welp, it's mom
> She breaks every electric device intentionally or unintentionally


And I thought Nokia 3310 was the "Immortal Phone/Chuck Norris phone"


----------



## Sono (Mar 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> And I thought Nokia 3310 was the "Immortal Phone/Chuck Norris phone"



Well, it IS, but not in mom's hands


----------



## Davidosky99 (Mar 30, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Well, it IS, but not in mom's hands


True story tho 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Davidosky99 said:


> True story tho


Nothing lasts long in moms hands


----------



## Sono (Mar 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> True story tho
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Sadly it is true story  I'm stuck to shitty emulated touchscreen/Midlet snake


----------



## raystriker (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got a Meizu M2 for the time before i get my Samsung Galaxy Note 5 
The Meizu is surprisingly good


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 30, 2016)

Sony Ericsson flip phone

Samsung keyboard slider phone

Samsung s3

Currently, samsung s5, probably the best samsung flagship today.  It is the last flagship with a removable battery 

My s5 is using custom touchwiz rom (twi5ted lollipop rom)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2016)

LG G3S (beat, D722) Android 6.0 Unofficial CyanogenMod


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I just got a Galaxy S4 from my roommate. I am currently working on unlocking it and flashing a custom rom it!



I would definitely recommend the goldeneye touchwiz lollipop custom rom.  I installed on my father's s4 and absolutely no bugs or glitches.  Stay away from cyanogenmod, they're going downhill now.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I would definitely recommend the goldeneye touchwiz lollipop custom rom.  I installed on my father's s4 and absolutely no bugs or glitches.  Stay away from cyanogenmod, they're going downhill now.


Cyanogenmod sucks so hard nowadays. I remember when they were the best on my LG with CM7, but after 10 they seriously went downhill.
I will try out the one your are suggesting because 90%of ROMs out there are CM based.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Cyanogenmod sucks so hard nowadays. I remember when they were the best on my LG with CM7, but after 10 they seriously went downhill.
> I will try out the one your are suggesting because 90%of ROMs out there are CM based.


maybe, but it is far better than touchwiz


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nexus 5x currently, coming from a Nexus 4 which I was a huge fan of. To be honest I'm not that impressed with the 5x which (besides the camera) is a bit disappointing.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2016)

mgrev said:


> maybe, but it is far better than touchwiz


I honestly enjoy touchwiz way more than the current CM.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I honestly enjoy touchwiz way more than the current CM.


The s6 touchwiz is super-bloated, and performace crippling. although, the 6.0.1 update isn't that bad, but the norwegian s6 hasn't gotten it yet. although i use a custom rom (s7 edge port to s6), and it works way better. probably going to dual-boot cm13 when it becomes good stable and functional enought.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2016)

mgrev said:


> The s6 touchwiz is super-bloated, and performace crippling. although, the 6.0.1 update isn't that bad, but the norwegian s6 hasn't gotten it yet. although i use a custom rom (s7 edge port to s6), and it works way better. probably going to dual-boot cm13 when it becomes good stable and functional enought.


I haven't used the S6 yet because 90% of Samsung phones suck for brief period of time, until the community fixes their shit. That's actually my big issue with Android. Most stock OS's on Android phones are just full of bloatware and it requires the community to fix the problems the problems.


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 30, 2016)

Galaxy J5. I use my phone all that much, nor do I use any application except for youtube or facebook. I don't use facebook's official app though, as it uses about 20% of a phone's battery on its own. I use Metal, it's lighter weight. 

I rooted it and got a rom with close to stock android as possible. I love android, but Touchwiz is utter crap.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I haven't used the S6 yet because 90% of Samsung phones suck for brief period of time, until the community fixes their shit. That's actually my big issue with Android. Most stock OS's on Android phones are just full of bloatware and it requires the community to fix the problems the problems.


if you have music playing in the background, and you are typing on twitter etc. you can experience lag on the keyboard(on stock fw). it even has 3 gb ram and 2.1ghz 8 core processor. on 5.0.1 and 5.1.1 the ram management is wayyyy too agressive


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2016)

I have an iPhone 5.
Battery is kinda dieing and the home button is loose (I can rotate it).
Won't be upgrading though.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2016)

mgrev said:


> if you have music playing in the background, and you are typing on twitter etc. you can experience lag on the keyboard(on stock fw). it even has 3 gb ram and 2.1ghz 8 core processor. on 5.0.1 and 5.1.1 the ram management is wayyyy too agressive


That's pretty sad because my shitty S3 can do that just fine. Although I am running a stripped down version of Android.


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's pretty sad because my shitty S3 can do that just fine. Although I am running a stripped down version of Android.



S3 is still a good one. I use mine as a backup. Also using a stripped down version. Fast as hell though, even if it's light on features.


----------



## Sono (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, I can confirm that something went wrong at 4.0+ custom ROMs!

Every CFW I installed on my Crapsung GalaxyY, all worked flawlessly, and most of them were even better than the stock crap. (2.3.6)

I have CM7 or 9 on my Huawei Ideos S7 Slim, and the camera doesn't work, and you can't speak and hear while calling the same time (cellural call), but at least most apps run on it, because of 4.x (4.0.1, 2.2.2 stock)

My phone's stock FW has the most features (even more than CM offers!), but it's hardcodedly bundled with GApps, so I can't remove it, because of "* has stopped working" annoyance. I have tested ~88% of CFWs for this phone, and all of them lack something essential, that the HARDWARE provides (like proper Dual-SIM support). And sometimes the system apps crash on CFWs. (4.4.2)

I see a pattern here.


----------



## stoney05 (Mar 30, 2016)

1. HTC PPC6700


Spoiler











2. Palm Pre


Spoiler










3. HTC Evo


Spoiler










4. iPhone 4 - 16GB 



Spoiler










5. iPhone 4s - 64GB 



Spoiler










6. iPhone 5 - 64GB 



Spoiler










7. iPhone 5s - 64GB 



Spoiler










8. iPhone 6 Plus - 128GB 



Spoiler










9. iPhone 6s Plus - 128GB 



Spoiler


----------



## banzai200 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, i had :
a Nokia 1100
a siemens one (don't remember which)
a Motorola Razr V1
2 Nokias (don't remember which ones)
a Lg (a Tv one)
a Samsung Star
and now i have a Razr I


----------



## Haider Raza (Mar 30, 2016)

(Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (32gb))


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 30, 2016)

mgrev said:


> The s6 touchwiz is super-bloated, and performace crippling. although, the 6.0.1 update isn't that bad, but the norwegian s6 hasn't gotten it yet. although i use a custom rom (s7 edge port to s6), and it works way better. probably going to dual-boot cm13 when it becomes good stable and functional enought.




Touchwiz is definitely bloated out of the box and that's why I recommend getting a custom touchwiz rom (twi5ted or goldeneye)  which eliminates the bloat and also trims the rom down.  From my experience, the nightlies cm12 roms are still buggy on my s5 and at times the phone reboots and overheats for no reason.  That's when I switched back to touchwiz but I chose a custom debloated version of it.  It's super stable, no more overheating, and random reboots.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's pretty sad because my shitty S3 can do that just fine. Although I am running a stripped down version of Android.



Here's the thread I used to install the goldeneye rom on s4:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2313469

And this one is what I am using currently on my s5:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmo.../rom-twi5ted-lollipop-5-0-v1-deviant-t3037766


----------



## tomman321 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've got a Droid Turbo!


----------



## Haider Raza (Mar 30, 2016)

(Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (32gb))


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 30, 2016)

I had my first smartphone is:

T-Mobile Sidekick LX Blue (Old) (drop once with protective but never break)
iPhone 3GS (never drop and never break)
iPhone 4 (never drop and never break)
and now iPhone 6 Plus. (never drop and never break)


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 30, 2016)

TouchWiz/Lagwiz/Borewiz. = Bloated as f**  ( some people are forced to use custom Roms to get rid of all the useless junk ) .

worst UI ever, screw sammy.

CM/StockAndroid Ftw.
never getting a sammy again, i did love the S2/S5 but no more Sammy for me.
after getting the nexus 6 ,having made the complete switch to StockAndroid , i am loving the buttery smooth Aosp on the Nexy.


----------



## Sliter (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't really collec phones but my actual is an nokia asha 302


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm currently using a Galaxy Note 4 Developer Edition


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Touchwiz is definitely bloated out of the box and that's why I recommend getting a custom touchwiz rom (twi5ted or goldeneye)  which eliminates the bloat and also trims the rom down.  From my experience, the nightlies cm12 roms are still buggy on my s5 and at times the phone reboots and overheats for no reason.  That's when I switched back to touchwiz but I chose a custom debloated version of it.  It's super stable, no more overheating, and random reboots.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Is there a sprint version of this ROM? The phone I am running is currently sprint, until I unlock it.


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is there a sprint version of this ROM? The phone I am running is currently sprint, until I unlock it.



Apparently not because sprint has very finicky bootloader :/.  However, I found these sprint touchwiz based custom roms that you can sift through and find the one that suits your needs:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2261943

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381839

edit link*:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-sprint/development/rom-wicked-x-v10-1-t3115583

Also, lots others, just use search function


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 31, 2016)

I recently switched to a Moto X Play. I was getting a little sick of apps being an issue.

Ironically, one of the first things I did was use Cobalt's tool to install the full Blackberry App suite pulled from the Priv.


----------



## driverdis (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the OnePlus One (64GB Model) running Resurrection Remix Rom, the Marshmallow 6.0.1 build. I love the phone am I am glad I got it.


----------



## Edrian (Apr 4, 2016)

I own some cheap flip phone 
Hope I can get a better one soon but at least I have my iPod =P


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm using a Galaxy s4 16GB version with koodo.
going to upgrade soon to the Galaxy s7


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

My first was an Alcatel Pixi 3 and that was 2 months ago. I tgen accidently bricked it and, feigning innocence, managed to refund it.
I now have a Huawei Y6 which was on sale for £35, which I think is an amazing deal. Its awesome <3


----------



## Kyo 3-16 (Apr 4, 2016)

Had a Samsung Galaxy S3, it no longer charges, friend gave his Motorola ONE. Saving for a S7.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Apr 4, 2016)

currently using iphone 7 S plus pro edge (gone sexual) rose gold 256gb +


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 4, 2016)

Samsung S3, running with Cyangogenmod 12.1 on version 5.1.1


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm using a droid turbo 2 32gb on verizon with a 64gb SD card for music and movies.


----------



## Cha0tic (Apr 4, 2016)

Currently using the Galaxy 7 Edge, Exynos version for my International phone, currently studying in Canada.
And my iPhone 6S plus is my American phone.

Previous phones, Galaxy s5, Nexus 5, Galaxy note 4, Galaxy note edge, iPhone 3GS, 4 ,4s, 5, 5s, 6, 6Plus, 6S plus.

Before that I had samsung rant, nextel i860, i870, i730, and a little sprint flip phone.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a Samsung galaxy note 2 running cm 12.1 and soon a android 6 rom(when I decide which one I'm going with)

The wife has a lumia 1520


----------



## CyberTails (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Avant, but my main phone now is an LG K7 (a.k.a the LG Tribute 5 in some other places)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2016)

Droid Turbo 2. Love the phone, but i wish I would get either the Marshmallow update or could get it rooted.


----------



## Sono (Apr 6, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I don't really collec phones but my actual is an nokia asha 302



Do you know how to adjust the volume on these? I find it impossible, especially in Java games  And there's almost no documentation about the volume controls, so I'm lost


----------



## hii915 (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn this thread is old
Nexus 5 Aosip rom


----------



## Sliter (Apr 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Do you know how to adjust the volume on these? I find it impossible, especially in Java games  And there's almost no documentation about the volume controls, so I'm lost


I don't get games because the one I tried (sonic unleashed, I think) was impossble to play :v there are any nice games for this?  xD

The way I know is from the "profiles" . there you can personalize how you want the volume for aplications and calls...
if you find some better way pleae tell me xD
playinh music or videos you can do wih a volume bar their app have


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 28, 2016)

Moto X 2014, on 6.0
Reminder that there will never be a good Moto X again, so switch brands if you plan to upgrade.


----------



## mgrev (May 7, 2016)

I am now a proud owner of a nexus 6p!


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 8, 2016)

Nokia Lumia 930, which is quite rare for someone living in Japan to have one, as most people here either use an iPhone, an Android Phone, or some classic flip phone, as far as I have seen.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

I've got myself a Moto X Play saturday, and this is the very best phone I've ever used!


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 18, 2016)

i have a ZTE Zinger(kill me pls worst phone no root)


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 18, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> i have a ZTE Zinger(kill me pls worst phone no root)


umm, use kingroot, towelroot or superoneclick. alternatively use mobilego root tools


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 18, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> umm, use kingroot, towelroot or superoneclick. alternatively use mobilego root tools


all recent ZTE devices can't be root because of how the kernel works.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 18, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> all recent ZTE devices can't be root because of how the kernel works.


That's weird it's running KitKat it should be vunrerable to at least one of them


----------



## democracy (May 18, 2016)

GS4 flashed as GPE, best phone! I'm still getting monthly security updates direct from Google.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I've got myself a Moto X Play saturday, and this is the very best phone I've ever used!


I know, it's a really awesome phone with great battery life. I installed the Blackberry suite pulled from the Priv so I'm pretty happy with the software. My next phone would most likely be an Android Blackberry if I can afford it. They have been really good at making sure that security updates are prompt. Plus I miss the number slide lock.

Seems only Nexus, Moto, or Blackberry have been keeping their phones up to date with the latest security fixes.


----------



## duyluan (Jun 14, 2016)

Lumia 710. Still use it right now, and Zune is a pain in the a**! Got it unlocked thought!


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rooted S5, hopefully gonna upgrade soon.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Daniel41550 said:


> Rooted S5, hopefully gonna upgrade soon.


Yea good idea


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jun 22, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yea good idea


What do you mean by that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If you mean because it's old I know


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Daniel41550 said:


> What do you mean by that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> If you mean because it's old I know


Upgrading


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

iPhone 5S, don't like how thin the 6's are.


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jun 22, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> iPhone 5S, don't like how thin the 6's are.


Are you gonna get that new 5se maybe?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

Daniel41550 said:


> Are you gonna get that new 5se maybe?


Didn't even know that was a thing ill look into it but my current phone is jailbroken and there are no public jailbreaks past 9.1.


----------



## bitcrush (Jun 22, 2016)

currently using a Huawei Nexus 6P with the latest Android N Dev Preview


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 22, 2016)

I had an HTC Droid Incredible, then got a Galaxy S4, and I currently use a Galaxy S6.

The Incredible has been my favorite.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 1, 2016)

just got an htc sensation recently for $10 unlocked it s-offed and running cm13 now yayayayay


----------



## datrico89 (Jul 11, 2016)

I had a blackberry bold 9650.
I currently use a S6 (XtreStoLite Deo Mod v3.3.1 and arter97-v21 customkernel, 75mv of undervolting with synapse in all categories and battery is running great!! my best phone ever!!!!)


----------



## insidexdeath (Jul 11, 2016)

Previously I had iPhone 4, then upgraded to Samsung Galaxy S3 which literally broke few months later, I wasn't impressed by the S3 anyways. Got Nexus 4 which lasted for pretty long tbh

Now I have the iPhone 6, bought it at launch 2014. I probably won't be upgrading for a while though, maybe when iPhone 8 releases or the S variant of iPhone 8..


----------



## hii915 (Jul 11, 2016)

Nexus 5.  Will upgrade to oneplus 3 soon


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 25, 2016)

Blackberry 7200, using it still up to this day.
Sometimes i swap to my Iphone 6 just for the apps..


----------



## Serath (Aug 19, 2016)

Still own the legacy Nexus 5. Will upgrade to OnePlus X when able.


----------



## hii915 (Aug 19, 2016)

Serath said:


> Still own the legacy Nexus 5. Will upgrade to OnePlus X when able.


not worth


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 19, 2016)

Redmi Note 3 Pro  I have had like 7 different phones since start of the year


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 19, 2016)

Moto X Play. I kinda damaged the charging port so the cable comes loose if I budge it, so I may be looking at the BlackBerry DTEK50


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 21, 2016)

I have two mobile now. 

1. Nokia 105 V3.40 Black
2. iPhone 6 (Gold, 64 GB)


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 28, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> My phones in order:
> Nokia 3310
> Nokia 1101
> Nokia C2
> ...



Just got a new phone some weeks ago because of Pokémon Go, dad gave it to me because he bought a Moto X.
It's a Galaxy Grand Prime Duos, it came with Android 4.4.4 and I couldn't update it to 5.0.2 because it wasn't stock android ( Stupid cellphone companies! ) so I just tried using it with KitKat, but it crashed all the freaking time and Pokémon Go was barely playable.
So I updated it to 5.0.2 using Odin and now it feels like a dream, it changed everything!


----------



## Posghetti (Aug 28, 2016)

1) iPhone 4S (Sold)
2) Samsung Galaxy Nexus (Sold)
3) iPhone 6s+ (Still Have)
4) Samsung Galaxy S7 (Current Phone)


----------



## Diego788 (Aug 28, 2016)

i don't know what's my first phone, it was when i was like 4 ages old.... 12 ages ago! but here's some phones


 
i got this nokia 3500, it was nice, fast, cool, but the battery is dead and i think i got the charger.... i think i need to buy a battery to revive this beauty xd



 
after the nokia, i got this Galaxy Ace on mid 2014 aprox. the screen was broken but fully functional, then it became slooooooow and someone took the battery 



 
after the Galaxy Ace, i got this LG Optimus L5 on December 21-23 of 2014 i think, it's slow, i remember one day playing gta chinatown wars



 
after the LG L5 i got this öwn s3030 on December 29 of 2014, it was fast and cool, 4 cores at 1.3ghz but.... 1300Mah of battery and 512 ram, this is bad for a phone, this is my actual phone and now is veeeeery slow, i need to change this phone very soon, i found one bug, if you use the phone too much time and start youtube, the audio of the video will be like 1 second ahead of the actual video XD


----------



## Kvnrdrguez (Aug 28, 2016)

My phone's:

iPhone 3

Samsung Galaxy note 4


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 28, 2016)

The first phone I had was one of those black & white ones with Snake. It wasn't a Nokia, pretty sure it was a fairly unheard of manufacturer but back then it didn't really matter anyway.

My second phone was a Motorola Razr V3 AKA those cool flip phones.

My third phone was a secondhand Nokia 6600 that I snagged off my brother. That thing was durable. So much that I'd toss it around like a stress ball and not break a sweat if I dropped it a thousand times.

My fourth phone was an iPhone 3GS. I upgraded to the 4 when that came out and decided upgrades aren't worth it unless I'm phone-less. I rode that one out until it died (or, more specifically, was worried it was gonna set my house on fire as it started having really weird overheating issues 4 years down the line.) Swapped it out with the then-current iPhone 5S, which is beginning to bid farewell all too prematurely. Its battery is uncalibrated as all hell (dies at any point <35%) and I haven't been able to fix it myself.


----------



## undertaletrash (Sep 4, 2016)

not in order:
Sony Experia E1
Huawei Y6 (the one that i currently use)
some random nokia phone i couldn't bother to find the model number of
a blackberry curve 8520
a huawei phone i had for like 2 days and then i lost the battery


----------



## Touko White (Sep 6, 2016)

iPhone 5c with iOS 10 Beta 4 non-jailbroken of course.
It only has 8GB of storage so can't install many apps, only thing I have is Skype.


----------



## Posghetti (Sep 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> iPhone 5c with iOS 10 Beta 4 non-jailbroken of course.
> It only has 8GB of storage so can't install many apps, only thing I have is Skype.



Time to get a 64GB or 32GB my friend, totally worth it. Unless you don't use much of the storage 
I have 37 GB left of 64GB lolz


----------



## sj33 (Sep 9, 2016)

I bought an iPhone SE 64GB this week, an upgrade from my 5 year old iPhone 4S that I'd been using all this time.

I fully intended to go Android this time, but no Android phone came close to the iPhone SE in that price range in terms of specs. At least here in Japan using Softbank - the metrics may differ in the US. In Japan, the SE is on par with the cheapest contract smartphones you can get. I paid slightly more per month for the 64GB model.

It's essentially an iPhones 6S in a 5S shell in terms of raw processing power. Also came with 9.3.3 firmware, meaning I can jailbreak. Rather pleased to get such a decent spec phone for the price.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 28, 2016)

My phone is a Homaphone.


----------



## Braig (Oct 6, 2016)

My first phone was a Samsung Galaxy S2 and then I bought a LG Optimus G Pro but then he fell and broke the screen and  It's gone crazy.
Now I'm back to my good old S2 but now I want to buy a new phone because the battery discharges in a flash ... I can't survive anymore in this way


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 6, 2016)

Phones
1: ZTE X500 (Bootloop)
2: Some other phone (Android, Working)
3: LG Leon LTE (Working)


----------



## Ecko3351 (Oct 6, 2016)

1.iPhone 4s
2.iPhone 5c
3.Iphone 6 plus
4.iPhone 7 plus


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 6, 2016)

My first phone was a Samsung Impression (Still have it):


Spoiler










And my second and current phone is a galaxy s6 active:


Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2016)

I dont know if I have updated on this thread recently, but I have a white Droid Turbo 2. I love it.


----------



## alexj9626 (Oct 7, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Prime Grand. Really good. I like to reset it every 2-3 months.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

moto e lte


----------



## supermario18 (Oct 29, 2016)

I used to have a (terrible) iPhone 4. Now I have an HTC One M9 (Android).


----------



## TVL (Oct 29, 2016)

My first mobile phone was a Nokia 5110.

My current phone is an LG G3.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2016)

My first phone was a Blackberry Curve, but I don't remember the exact model off the top of my head. It was given to me by my aunt.
My second and current phone is an iPhone 4S which was given to me by a friend.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Oct 29, 2016)

Currently have a IPhone SE.


----------



## SonicCloud (Oct 29, 2016)

its a shitty phone from certain mexican company that's worthless saying tbh


----------



## Autz (Oct 29, 2016)

Nokia C1-01, since 2012 and counting...


----------



## Magical Sheep (Oct 29, 2016)

Just recently I bought the OnePlus 3 to replace my Galaxy Note 5. Unfortunately, I have to keep the Note 5 for a while so it's just collecting dust.


----------



## zeello (Nov 11, 2016)

Nokia Lumia 928


----------



## Returnofganon (Nov 11, 2016)

I have an Iphone 4s


----------



## Lukein3D (Dec 3, 2016)

My current phone is a Samsung Galaxy S6.

I used to have this LG one with a slide out keyboard

I then got a Samsung Galaxy Ace (I think that was it)

I eventually got a Sony Xperia Play

Then I got a Motorola Moto G

I had a Sony Xperia E4 for a short period

Then got a Galaxy S4 for another short period.

Then upgraded to a Galaxy S5 (I would still have it but, the seller on ebay claimed it was 32gb but it was actually 16gb, so I got a full refund and sent it back)

And since that I decided to just get a newer Galaxy S6 which I'm using now.


----------



## candy55 (Dec 4, 2016)

One Plus 3
completely satisfied with its work


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 4, 2016)

I have an iPhone 6 Plus (128gb). It's jailbroken on iOS 9.3.3. It's with att and I still have my unlimited data plan (grandfathered).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 4, 2016)

At the moment oneplus 3 and Samsung s7. Starting my reviews soon so I placed orders for 7 Chinese branded phones  xiaomi, elephone, meizu, oppo and le eco.
Got heavily discounted price for all of them for my YouTube channel. Looking forward to test them out


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2016)

Why more phones don't have front firing speakers will always amaze me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2016)

emigre said:


> Why more phones don't have front firing speakers will always amaze me.


Still using one of these too.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 9, 2016)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Still using one of these too.


me too and also one of the main reasons i got it was the  front  firing stereo it is just too bad the  phone is crap and the battery life sucks , i bearly get 2hr SOT and the phone gets warm doing almost nothing ,  just running chrome  with  a single tab and this POS gets warm
 also nobody can ever hear me it is worthless for voice calls,  only  thing that redeems the absolute shit battery is the fast charging
 other complaint is the awful daytime visibilty of the screen


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2016)

Does it count if an iPod Touch _thinks_ it's a phone? iDroid sure thinks so...
In more or less seriousness, I had a Samsung Galaxy S Blaze 4G (that's a mouthful), then a Nexus 5. I doubt I'll be switching soon.  
Afterwards, I amassed a large amount of phones, including, but not limited to:
some sort of SymbianOS T-Mobile phone
a Google myTouch 3G (the original)
a Samsung Dart
and an iPhone 4. I had a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S III, but it was stolen. _(Dirty thieves...)_
These phones, they drive me to drink.


----------



## Cabooshy (Dec 20, 2016)

I Currently Have The Huawei P9 in Titanium Grey (I Think that's What Huawei Call that colour) Running surdu_petru's CM13 Port for the EVA-L09 Model



Don't have a photo of it atm so Stock Photo will do for the moment
EDIT: No Longer Running CM13 and now on NewWorld7 Custom Stock Rom by Tecalote, Because my Car Stereo Wasn't Playing nice with the CM13 Port


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

I currently own the Droid Turbo, bootoader unlocked and running a custom Android rom


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 23, 2016)

I moved from Android to iPhone.
My friend got me an iPhone 6s 16GB Space Grey.

I had an lg optimus zone 3, but it kept reformatting. Which became really bad because I used it for work and ended up loosing over 3 months worth of sales information and notes.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm currently the owner of a Very Black Google Pixel XL 128gb.

Oh, how I adore you, 128 gb in a phone!


----------



## raystriker (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 32GB but I'm moving to the iPhone 7 32GB just because I need a change from my almost 8 years of using android. Battery depreciation has been too gradual for me and since I no longer am crazy about android modding etc. All I want is a good experience while using apps like IG, snapchat, whatsapp etc without having to charge my phone in the evening.


----------



## Aerocool (Dec 23, 2016)

1. Nokia 6300 (great Phone, had it around 2011/2012, still have it in a Box)
2. ZTE Racer II (very cheap chinese Android, is dead, dont know why)
3. iPhone 3GS (had it around 2013-2015 I think, was pretty good even thou it was old, my brother uses it now)
4. Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo[Current] (well, has some good specs but the Rom support is disappointing)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2016)

weatMod said:


> me too and also one of the main reasons i got it was the  front  firing stereo it is just too bad the  phone is crap and the battery life sucks , i bearly get 2hr SOT and the phone gets warm doing almost nothing ,  just running chrome  with  a single tab and this POS gets warm
> also nobody can ever hear me it is worthless for voice calls,  only  thing that redeems the absolute shit battery is the fast charging
> other complaint is the awful daytime visibilty of the screen


I'm not having any of these issues. Battery's fine, temperature's fine. Either you've got something rogue causing problems or you have a faulty one.


----------



## Posghetti (Dec 24, 2016)

Currently at the moment, I own a Samsung Galaxy J7 (2016).


----------



## JeepX87 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm currently own iPhone 6S.

I prefer Android due to custom ROM and rootable.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 24, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S6 rooted.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 29, 2016)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I'm not having any of these issues. Battery's fine, temperature's fine. Either you've got something rogue causing problems or you have a faulty one.


my battery drains at a rate of about 1% per minute are you saying this is not normal? i hear lots of people complain about the battery on this phone it is not just me
also there are several articles about the microphone voice call issue it isa  knon widespread issue,  i am on MM BTW and now i hear that people upgrading to 7.1 are having their phones  shut down with as much as 60% battery remaining this phone is an unmitigated disaster the last google product i will ever buy


----------



## VPokemon (Jan 12, 2017)

I own a Samsung Galaxy s3


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2017)

Got a Huawei Honor 5X for Christmas, one of the best on a budget.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 16, 2017)

weatMod said:


> my battery drains at a rate of about 1% per minute are you saying this is not normal? i hear lots of people complain about the battery on this phone it is not just me
> also there are several articles about the microphone voice call issue it isa  knon widespread issue,  i am on MM BTW and now i hear that people upgrading to 7.1 are having their phones  shut down with as much as 60% battery remaining this phone is an unmitigated disaster the last google product i will ever buy


It's definitely not normal. Phones shutting down is a relatively common issue however, and the cause appears to be a hardware problem with some; it's not because of 7.1.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 16, 2017)

Right now, I have a Samsung Galaxy J7 as my main and Samsung Galaxy Avant as my backup/secondary


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 16, 2017)

Samsung S4 which I rooted and modified


----------



## DKB (Jan 16, 2017)

An HTC 10.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jan 16, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 75242
> 
> Samsung S4 which I rooted and modified


How can you use an S4? I barely got 4 hours of battery on mine ;-;


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 16, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> How can you use an S4? I barely got 4 hours of battery on mine ;-;


I keep it charged a lot which is pretty easy as I stay around the house normally and have a rule which is to charge it while I am asleep or using my pc. But really the battery life is decentish for me, but I also use battery paks for trips and what not.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jan 16, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> I keep it charged a lot which is pretty easy as I stay around the house normally and have a rule which is to charge it while I am asleep or using my pc. But really the battery life is decentish for me, but I also use battery paks for trips and what not.


I see, I had to change phones just for this reason ;-;


----------



## Pokem (Jan 16, 2017)

I had that Sony Ericsson TC have. 
Right now, I'm using an iPhone 4s


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2017)

IPhone 5S


----------



## weatMod (Jan 24, 2017)

ProtoKun7 said:


> It's definitely not normal. Phones shutting down is a relatively common issue however, and the cause appears to be a hardware problem with some; it's not because of 7.1.


ok i am going to RMA the phone, but they will not guarantee e that  i will get either my phone back or  anew phone   on MM which i am currently on now ,so i am hesitant do send it in
do yo know if it is possible to roll back to MM from 7.0 or 7.1 without  having a backup?
i really want to root and install xposed ,but there is not xposed for  N and probably will not be for a long time as i understand
i do not want to be stuck on N without xposed and  also i have heard there are major issues with  N on the 6p
 or is it 7.1 only, i hear the phone dies when batter is reporting at like 60%
if can't back to MM  maybe i am just better off with the battery issue the way it is  and being on MM,
my warranty is just about up  but they sad they will extend it for 3 month after they fix it,
i heard they will replace phones stuck in boot loops,  so i guess worst case is they send me back the  same phone on N, i break it put it in a bootloop send it back again get a brand new one and if it that one in not on MM,i  sell it and buy another one on  MM


----------



## hii915 (Jan 24, 2017)

Nexus 6p purchased for chrismas


----------



## davhuit (Jan 24, 2017)

I got an old one long ago (like, 15 years ago). It's been so long that I even forgot the brand xD (it wasn't a smartphone at all)

In 2011, I bought an iPhone 4 (16 GB) and a few months ago, I got an iPhone 5S (64 GB) from a friend who bought a iPhone 7 instead, so I gave my old iPhone 4 to my brother.

As long as my phone works, I keep it so never got a lot of phones.


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2017)

i haven't been in this thread for a while...

now i am cause i own an One Plus 3T


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy S5; don't plan to upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 26, 2017)

Flame said:


> i haven't been in this thread for a while...
> 
> now i am cause i own an One Plus 3T


Same.

*I manually typed this sentence just to say it was posted from my OnePlus 3T*

*even though it wasn't


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Same.
> 
> *I manually typed this sentence just to say it was posted from my OnePlus 3T*



To the next phone and beyond!

it really is a great phone and the best bit is the price.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm finally getting a phone for the first time in my life, WOOOOO







Anyone recognize what phone it is?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2017)

@Lucar i dont know what it is, but it looks nice! Enjoy it


----------



## DaFixer (Jan 29, 2017)

Now I have Honor 4x (Huawei) for 3 years works great voor the money (200 euro).
But my storage memory is almost full, and EMUI is blocking the option to mount a SD card as internal storage....

So I'm looking for a replacement


----------



## Mattrex (Jan 30, 2017)

DELETE


----------



## huma_dawii (Jan 30, 2017)

1 - Motorola C139




2 - Motorola Z3




3 - Samsung B3310




4 - BlackBerry Curve





5 - ZTE something

6 - HTC Status (ChaCha)

7 - Moto G 4G LTE

8 - LG G2

9 - BlackBerry Q10

10 - BlackBerry Passport At&t version

11 - BLU Energy

12 - Redmi Note 3

13 - LG V10

14 - BlackBerry Priv

15 - LG V20

16 - BlackBerry Z30

17 - BlackBerry DTEK50

18 - Nokia Lumia 1020

19 - Microsoft Lumia 640

20 - Lumia 950

21 - BlackBerry Classic

I'm missing a couple of them I think....

and this is the one I'm using right now (its been almost 3 years using this beast):


----------



## Cabooshy (Jan 30, 2017)

@Lucar Thats The Axon 7 Right?


----------



## c4p0 (Jan 30, 2017)

Iphone 7+


----------



## Philip3ds (Jan 30, 2017)

I've got a Xiaomi MI5s.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 30, 2017)

Axon 7 mini. The stupid fingerprint broke somehow and I cannot use that feature anymore.


----------



## Gnarmagon (Jan 30, 2017)

Oneplus 3 <3


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheap Android phones.

1. Vodafone Smart 7 (5.1)
2. Alcatel One Touch Pixi 3 (4.2)

To take photos they are terrible but for that I just use a camera instead.

I also have a spare Samsung GT-S5839i which I want to upgrade to Android 4xx though I need to look into it.


----------



## Woodland (Jan 30, 2017)

The beautiful OnePlus 3T with 126 internal GB.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 1, 2017)

Cammykins said:


> @Lucar Thats The Axon 7 Right?



Yep.


----------



## Lemmingz (Feb 1, 2017)

I've got a Samsung S6, had it for ages now, not long until my upgrade


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2017)

weatMod said:


> ok i am going to RMA the phone, but they will not guarantee e that  i will get either my phone back or  anew phone   on MM which i am currently on now ,so i am hesitant do send it in
> do yo know if it is possible to roll back to MM from 7.0 or 7.1 without  having a backup?
> i really want to root and install xposed ,but there is not xposed for  N and probably will not be for a long time as i understand
> i do not want to be stuck on N without xposed and  also i have heard there are major issues with  N on the 6p
> ...


Without a backup you'd likely have to flash the factory image and then restore app data after that with separate backups you've taken if you want to preserve everything.

Those issues are the same battery issue you seemed to have; I'm on 7.1.1 and everything is fine.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 4, 2017)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Without a backup you'd likely have to flash the factory image and then restore app data after that with separate backups you've taken if you want to preserve everything.
> 
> Those issues are the same battery issue you seemed to have; I'm on 7.1.1 and everything is fine.


waiting for the RMA now sent it in  a few days ago
no the issues i have with the battery on MM are different  the battery just drains really quickly like at about a rate of 1% per minute, the issues i have been reading about with the battery after updating to N are that the battery will report it is still charged sometimes it  will say 60% remaining and the phone will shut down, my battery reports that it is  going down ,i can watch it drop from minute to minute ,the % goes down 1% per minute, it does not shut down when it is still reporting it has charge left though, that is what i understand the new issue is with N


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 4, 2017)

none
Q.Q


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> none
> Q.Q


But they're so cheap (like, 14.99 GBP) surely Brazil sells Android phones for low prices or do they cost too much there?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 4, 2017)

I own a Nexus 6 as of now; running Android 7.1.1 and OEM Unlocked. With Root. My first phone was a shitty LG Flip phone, then a Samsung one. After those phones, I got the Galaxy S3; which was amazing for the time. And I keep using it tell about late 2016. Then, I got my Nexus 6. Of course I could've gotten the 6P, or the Moto X. It's just that the _6_ is more appealing to me. If you want a good Android phone, go for either the Nexus 6, Nexus 6P, or the Moto X. They're all great stock Android phones. I recommend OEM Unlocking them, and rooting them. As well as installing an Custom Recovery; IE TWRP. Just my suggestion.

~PS: I never liked iPhones, and I never will like those poorly supported, and weak trash-cans.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 4, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> But they're so cheap (like, 14.99 GBP) surely Brazil sells Android phones for low prices or do they cost too much there?


Most stores sell phones at a very high price just because they are branded


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2017)

weatMod said:


> waiting for the RMA now sent it in  a few days ago
> no the issues i have with the battery on MM are different  the battery just drains really quickly like at about a rate of 1% per minute, the issues i have been reading about with the battery after updating to N are that the battery will report it is still charged sometimes it  will say 60% remaining and the phone will shut down, my battery reports that it is  going down ,i can watch it drop from minute to minute ,the % goes down 1% per minute, it does not shut down when it is still reporting it has charge left though, that is what i understand the new issue is with N


Huawei blamed Google's software even though it was reproducible regardless of version and no longer affected phones with the batteries replaced.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 6, 2017)

Got a broken s3 and fixed it a few years ago. Got a broken iphone 5s and fixed it up. Currently have a s7 that i fixed up. It's fun and much cheaper. I'll probably go to a non-samsung next time so I can have a proper stock android.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2017)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Huawei blamed Google's software even though it was reproducible regardless of version and no longer affected phones with the batteries replaced.


i hope that is the case , it is interesting but i have seen more than a few people on XDA say  that it is N related and  i also see people on XDA saying that one you update to N your phone will eventually get stuck in a fatal bootloop some people are saying that they updated from stock MM to stock  N and then a few month go by and one day it bootloops and that it is almost inevitable this will happen on N updated 6p phones


----------



## Erikku (Feb 6, 2017)

my 1st actual phone was a zte zmax (prepaid) then I got an iPhone SE which is wut I'm typing this on lol. before this, I've just had tablets


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 6, 2017)

Have I ever mentioned how iPhones are overpriced pieces of garbage. Sure, iOS is relatively good. But, Android offers so much more, without a loss for performance. iOS is poorly optimized, and feels slow at times. Although, iOS's intuitive design language is rather simple. But, I'd rather take Android. Android offers so many features, and you don't have to suffer for not using them. For example, you don't have to use Widgets, or Google Now. Android (Google) doesn't force 1st party stuff in your face, and tells you to use it; with the same old _bs _"Use this service! It'll make your life soooooo much easier; but, you'll have to pay a small fee of 0.99$." Seriously; Apple as a company has turned into a bunch of quick cash grabbers. All they want is money; and honestly, Steve Jobs would be so disappointed with the company. Sure, Google can be the same; but not as much as Apple. Google offers freedom; you can think of Google as a Democracy or Capitalism, while Apple is Communism or Socialist. With Google, you can do what you want, without limits. With Apple, it's either "You use our service(s), or you won't have even the _smallest _sliver of freedom." Sorry if I'm ranting thus far; it just pisses me off. Apple was such a great company, and I fear they're going to crash and burn, and they won't be able to recover. But, Google allows ROOTing your device. They don't care, hell they even recommend or endorse it! Mostly for reasons of installing a Custom ROM, or updating to an OTA image. While Apple (The good ol' communists) want you to *not do *anything to modify your device. They try to patch Jail-breaking in every way possible. It's annoying, yet pointless. Jail-breaking is no different from ROOTing; all your doing is giving you elevated privileges. So you may install Custom themes, etc. But, with Android; you might not even need to root! You can install Custom Keyboards, and some ROM's support Themes. As well as Custom Launchers, IE Nova Launcher, etc, etc. Well, I'm gonna stop there. Otherwise, I don't hate Apple. But, their company is die'n. Slowly.


----------



## Sharruken (Feb 6, 2017)

First was an LG Keybo (Which I would gladly go back to if at all possible)
Second was an HTC that I can't remember (Had a really odd shape to it)
Third was a Galaxy S4
Fourth was a Galaxy Alpha (Only got that so my mother could take the S4, I should have given her the Alpha though)
and as of 3 days ago, I have a Galaxy S5 Neo


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Have I ever mentioned how iPhones are overpriced pieces of garbage. Sure, iOS is relatively good. But, Android offers so much more, without a loss for performance. iOS is poorly optimized, and feels slow at times. Although, iOS's intuitive design language is rather simple. But, I'd rather take Android. Android offers so many features, and you don't have to suffer for not using them. For example, you don't have to use Widgets, or Google Now. Android (Google) doesn't force 1st party stuff in your face, and tells you to use it; with the same old _bs _"Use this service! It'll make your life soooooo much easier; but, you'll have to pay a small fee of 0.99$." Seriously; Apple as a company has turned into a bunch of quick cash grabbers. All they want is money; and honestly, Steve Jobs would be so disappointed with the company. Sure, Google can be the same; but not as much as Apple. Google offers freedom; you can think of Google as a Democracy or Capitalism, while Apple is Communism or Socialist. With Google, you can do what you want, without limits. With Apple, it's either "You use our service(s), or you won't have even the _smallest _sliver of freedom." Sorry if I'm ranting thus far; it just pisses me off. Apple was such a great company, and I fear they're going to crash and burn, and they won't be able to recover. But, Google allows ROOTing your device. They don't care, hell they even recommend or endorse it! Mostly for reasons of installing a Custom ROM, or updating to an OTA image. While Apple (The good ol' communists) want you to *not do *anything to modify your device. They try to patch Jail-breaking in every way possible. It's annoying, yet pointless. Jail-breaking is no different from ROOTing; all your doing is giving you elevated privileges. So you may install Custom themes, etc. But, with Android; you might not even need to root! You can install Custom Keyboards, and some ROM's support Themes. As well as Custom Launchers, IE Nova Launcher, etc, etc. Well, I'm gonna stop there. Otherwise, I don't hate Apple. But, their company is die'n. Slowly.


they are bot pure cancer IMO and no google is communism it literally founded by 2 communist  from the former USSR
and it shows in their minimalistic material design

IOS is clunky to use i hate having to quickly double tap the home button , of course my biggest issue with IOS is memory management
it does not free memory for shit , once the phone fills up you can't delete anything and just have it free up storage

i used to think apple phones were superior hardware wise till this whole touch disease issue surfaced 
but besides that they are   far superior HW wise all  android phones are crap , poor build quality, poor features ,ugly design 
google  products.services are better than IOS but they are still horrible  ,pure cancer that is totally unreliable and get worse and worse with each "update"
they are always breaking  everything through updates ,the software gets worse and worse with each "update" not limited to  android but all of googles products and services,google software and services are totally unreliable and changes are not announced ,poorly implemented or pointless at best and totally crippling at worst,  we are all subject to the   whim of the autists at google
at least apple has the decency to announce and explain changes before they roll them out
android OS is better in it's approach since lolipop
but i can think of 100 things i used to be able to do with google that i no longer can because the apps and services features and functionality have been  either stripped out deliberately or just broken due to their ineptitude  and of course this all comes with zero warning to users
google strips out all their hardware features and  the  android phone manufacturers strip out all of the hardware features like SD slots , front firing stereo speakers and IR blasters and headphone jacks
the whole industry is in the toilet as far as i am concerned
i hate all of these companies i hate not knowing what they are going to break next and when
it happens with amazon too , constantly using users as guinea pigs alexa changes all the time with no warning at all, this week her voice changed for the worse and i also noticed the voice recognition had taken major hit in accuracy as well
apple is the only one who does not force major software updates with no warning and gives proper key notes to announce their plans to it's users in advance , but IOS is  awful to use because it can't free up memory and  only has one physical button,no 3 onscreen buttons and no app drawer but funny enough chrome IOS has features android chrome does not have that are better

i just hate them both but i have to pick android hands down because of on screen buttons ,separate nav buttons for app switcher back and home, a file browser/manager ,  not ever  having to deal with  itunes cancer ,being able to actually delete video and photos and actually have the memory free back up , and an app drawer 
which ironically enough the  android autists are toying with the idea getting rid of


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 6, 2017)

weatMod said:


> they are bot pure cancer IMO and no google is communism it literally founded by 2 communist  from the former USSR
> and it shows in their minimalistic material design
> 
> IOS is clunky to use i hate having to quickly double tap the home button , of course my biggest issue with IOS is memory management
> ...


I'm not sure if you're trying to defend Apple, or bash upon Android. Android phones aren't crap; I love my Nexus 6. I've used iPhones before, and hated it. Ever since my Nexus 6, rooted, and running a Custom Recovery and theme; I've been in love since. It's performance with 7.1.1 is amazing, and never slows down. No matter how far I push it, it keeps going strong. Android Phones are far better than iPhones, but depends on your _choice _of a Android phones per say.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I'm not sure if you're trying to defend Apple, or bash upon Android. Android phones aren't crap; I love my Nexus 6. I've used iPhones before, and hated it. Ever since my Nexus 6, rooted, and running a Custom Recovery and theme; I've been in love since. It's performance with 7.1.1 is amazing, and never slows down. No matter how far I push it, it keeps going strong. Android Phones are far better than iPhones, but depends on your _choice _of a Android phones per say.


like i said i like android OS hands down over IOS and i listed the reasons but  you are not going to find any android phone with a nice metal build like an iphone that is all i am saying , but like i saud this whole touch disease has cast a really bad light on apple hardware now
but it is not easy to find any android phone swith full features AND anice  design and metal build, the 6p comes close i guess but is has no SD slot no IR blaster no OIS , the trend is to  remove remove remove and it sucks
 nexus removes miracast ,  removes SD slots , and pixel removes both of those and removes front firing stereo as well  phones  are getting more boring and stripped down , removing IR blasters  SD slots, front facing speakers etc and not making nice metal builds


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 6, 2017)

weatMod said:


> like i said i like android OS hands down over IOS and i listed the reasons but  you are not going to find any android phone with a nice metal build like an iphone that is all i am saying , but like i saud this whole touch disease has cast a really bad light on apple hardware now
> but it is not easy to find any android phone swith full features AND anice  design and metal build, the 6p comes close i guess but is has no SD slot no IR blaster no OIS , the trend is to  remove remove remove and it sucks
> nexus removes miracast ,  removes SD slots , and pixel removes both of those and removes front firing stereo as well  phones  are getting more boring and stripped down , removing IR blasters  SD slots, front facing speakers etc and not making nice metal builds


I don't really care for external storage; it's all a matter of opinion and needs. Although, the whole _remove _old parts thing, is well......horrible.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 7, 2017)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Huawei blamed Google's software even though it was reproducible regardless of version and no longer affected phones with the batteries replaced.


UPDATE: ok just received my phone back from huehue way RMA
seems they have done fuckall except update my phone to N which i specifically asked them NOT to do several times and told over 3 support people to make sure was in the notes i also attached a handwritten note tot eh device with an elastic asking them not to update it to N
with big "N" on it drawn in sharpie magic marker with a big red ghostbusters style crossout symbol over it

the phone is exactly as i sent it, they asked mt remove anything on it but i left on my glass screen protector
which i figured they could take off it need be, it came back with the screen protector still in place
 i restored the phone and it still has the same batter issue as when i sent it in, phone was retured with no documentation like other devices i have RMA'd in the past . no invoice for any work done to the phone , just nice huehueway box and  pen and business card in the  box and nothing else
i called them up to report that the issue is still persisting and to inquire what work was actually done, they kept me on hols for 40 min then told me they don't know because their system is not updated yet and to call back

wow what waste of time somehow i knew it would be, i also asked them about purchasing a warranty extentinon   and they do not even offer any
i do not know who is worse huehue way google

tried to restore my photos and found out that google photos can backup your photos but it can not even restore them to the device
a perfect example of what a half ass piece of shit company  google is,make option to backup photos,  does not bother to add option to  restore them jesus christ how can one company be so retarded
i backed them up to a physical drive anyway but not the point plus they will probably not restore right from the drive as far as timeline goes from what i read


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Huawei hasn't been great with customer support from what I've heard.
Also Photos was designed for backing up without the need normally to restore. Just put them back from your local backup if you're that bothered.


----------



## Gameboyandwatch (Mar 2, 2017)

I love me some Nokia N-Gage







Nah just kidding. I'm not that swag. I have a ZTE Avid Plus z828


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 18, 2017)

It went on sale so I'm finally upgrading to the Blackberry DTEK50 when it comes in on Monday. Weirdly enough I feel confident in saying that Blackberry makes the very best Android phones, with maybe only the Nexus and pixel lines being competition. I'm not interested in throwing out my phone every six months just because it no longer gets any updates.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 18, 2017)

My first was a kyocera flip camera phone. 
Second was razr v something flip phone. 
Third was razr ve20 flip
Fourth was Samsung galaxy proclaim
Fifth was Samsung galaxy s4
Now I'm using droid turbo
Next phone will be Google pixel. 
All of them still work today.


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Mar 18, 2017)

God. My first phone was an old Samsung slider phone. I can't even find the model number for. Then I got a Blackberry 8320. (Brickbreaker was the sh*t man.) Which actually still works and got me through middle School. After that I got an iPhone 4 because my sisters broke my Kindle fire. Used that for a while until I broke the back glass. Then I got a Moto G gen 1. And then life was changed forever. I ended up bricking it after having it like 2 months. Kek I was an idiot. I switched back to the iPhone 4 for a while. Then I got a blackberry q5, which was used until I got a OnePlus One last September. Which is by far my favorite and most powerful phone I have ever owned. Along the way I ended up picking up a Motorola Droid X, a Moto E gen 2, and an iPhone 5s.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Mar 18, 2017)

HAH very funny guess what phone I got...none XD (no seriously I don't have a single never did and probably won't till college *shrugs*


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 18, 2017)

can't shell out money for a phone, i can barely afford life with 1-3 games per month(I collect games) my internet is 256/128 bandwidth
So my phone is




Lg spirit, it sucks big time, slow and crapy


----------



## Gon Freecss (Apr 2, 2017)

Samsung A157 - Yeah, sucks a lot not having a smartphone...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2017)

iPhone 4S.
I'm surprised it works fairly decently with iOS 9.3.5, despite the fact the battery will run out after only 2 hours.

No need to upgrade any time soon, though.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a family friend that repairs cracked glass on smartphones for a living.  He gifted me an Samsung Galaxy S5.  Customer brought it in as a trade-in (broken glass/missing back cover), and he fixed the busted glass and put on a cover onto it.  It works well, and it's my first smartphone...


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 2, 2017)

A Blackberry 6310. The only reason I have it is to call emergency services.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 4, 2017)

Alcatel Fierce 4. it's my second model after cracking the firsts screen. A lot of people hate it. I think it looks great, and has an AM/FM tuner, when I want to listen to classical music. No one has rooted any Alcatel Fierce 4 phones yet. idk must be an oddball.


----------



## plasturion (Apr 4, 2017)

Alcatel One Touche Fire. This piece of crap had Firefox OS on default, but I'm using android now, and there's only 256 ram shared.. so 190MB ram for use, almost everything hangs include webbrowser, but for call, youtube, gps and some various app I needed is enough. I'm looking for some good new phone for photos like Samsung Galaxy J5.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 20, 2017)

Got this pile all fully but of course, only use one. The top middle phone.

5x Androids
1x iPhone (3GS)



 

My niece got into the bad habit of having the latest phone (iPhone 6, 7 or w/e) and so when I wanted to give her my 3GS she didn't want, it doesn't run new apps. Kids are very spoiled by the parents they have.

I'm looking into buying a cheap 10" Android tablet (BEISTA) but still not totally sold on it due to wanting second opinions and the Amazon reviews don't quite suffice for me.


----------



## Cha0tic (May 20, 2017)

Galaxy s8 plus that my fiance got me.


----------



## Haider Raza (May 21, 2017)

Xiaomi Redmi Pro


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)

Now I own IPhone SE


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 21, 2017)

Still on my DTEK50. For the first time ever I genuinely believe I will use this phone for years until it dies, even after six months.


----------



## matpower (May 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Got this pile all fully but of course, only use one. The top middle phone.
> 
> 5x Androids
> 1x iPhone (3GS)
> ...


I mean, she has a point, the 3GS as a smartphone nowadays is mostly useless since it's really limited by Apple's locked down system (No custom ROMs plus lack of active support for jailbreak tweaks) and its hardware (single core Cortex-A8, just 256MB of RAM and 32GB max. storage space in its best/premium model), it can't even be used to browse the internet properly, plus all unpatched bugs and security issues. I guess that the oldest usable phone is something with a Moto G (2013) performance. Pre-2012 smartphones didn't age as well as their desktop/laptop counterparts.


Although if she refuses something newer and usable because "mah iPhone", I would agree on your spoiled statement.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 21, 2017)

matpower said:


> I mean, she has a point, the 3GS as a smartphone nowadays is mostly useless since it's really limited by Apple's locked down system (No custom ROMs plus lack of active support for jailbreak tweaks) and its hardware (single core Cortex-A8, just 256MB of RAM and 32GB max. storage space in its best/premium model), it can't even be used to browse the internet properly, plus all unpatched bugs and security issues. I guess that the oldest usable phone is something with a Moto G (2013) performance. Pre-2012 smartphones didn't age as well as their desktop/laptop counterparts.
> 
> 
> Although if she refuses something newer and usable because "mah iPhone", I would agree on your spoiled statement.


I mean, you can use it to make phone calls, send texts, listen to music and watch videos on it. As a basic phone it isn't bad.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 21, 2017)

I don't own a phone ;o;


----------



## matpower (May 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I mean, you can use it to make phone calls, send texts, listen to music and watch videos on it. As a basic phone it isn't bad.


Yeah, as a basic phone it works fine, as a smartphone, not so much. 

Also storage space kinda sucks if you have a crapton of music like me (Currently sitting at 15GB).


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 15, 2017)

My first phone was A Samsung intensity 3 that I got as a gift when I was going into the 5 grade and still have it and it still works

My second phone was an iPhone 5c 8gb white that I got in 6th grade I cracked it 4 times and my dad got it replaced all four times and it still works and has a functional screen

My third phone was an LG Extravert 2 that I got in 7th grade and a lost it in North Carolina and I'm going back this summer (like a few weeks) and I hope to find it even though it won't work.

Then I went back to my iPhone until December until I got a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge in December of 2016 when I was in 8th grade and lost it in very early January because of "An incident" and didn't get it back until late March and I haven't gotten it taken away (yet) Since.

Now theoretically I've had a phone for all four years of middle school but my only upgrade was my s7 because my dad paid to get out of the Intensity 3 early and 12/20/16 was my upgrade date so yea that's how it happened


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 15, 2017)

My first phone was the lg volt 2 from boost. I just got a 2nd phone from metro pcs which is called the zte zmax pro which is a power house b/c it was only 30$ and has a 1.5ghz octo core processor with a 1080p display and a finger scanner.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 15, 2017)

gamemasteru03 said:


> My first phone was the lg volt 2 from boost. I just got a 2nd phone from metro pcs which is called the zte zmax pro which is a power house b/c it was only 30$ and has a 1.5ghz octo core processor with a 1080p display and a finger scanner.


NOICE


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jun 15, 2017)

iPhone 5c. I don't feel like I need to update seeing what kind of phone you still use.


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 26, 2017)

Upgraded from a Moto X Play to an iPhone SE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 27, 2017)

Galaxy Note 4

* flexing on the posters on the first few pages of this thread *
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA * evil laugh *


----------



## CyberTails (Jun 27, 2017)

As of this post: A ZTE ZMax Pro. But I want to get a iPhone SE later this week


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 27, 2017)

CyberTails said:


> As of this post: A ZTE ZMax Pro. But I want to get a iPhone SE later this week


My niece has an iPhone SE and it's just so small, imo. It's overpriced and a considerably tiny screen compared to other phones out there.


----------



## CyberTails (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> My niece has an iPhone SE and it's just so small, imo. It's overpriced and a considerably tiny screen compared to other phones out there.



Well, I'm going to Boost Mobile and apparently if I switch from MetroPCS (My Current Provider) to Them, I can get an SE for $110 + My First Bill. Plus I'm jelly of iOS getting ALL of the good apps (and I want to be able to take good pictures with Pokemon Go)


----------



## Margo (Jun 28, 2017)

I have Asus Zenfone 3 and I love it for its camera


----------



## bobbytomorow (Jul 7, 2017)

iPhone 6, still seems fast enough for me


----------



## Lord M (Jul 7, 2017)

My phone:
None.

I use King Kai power to comunicate LOL


----------



## Jhnsn (Jul 7, 2017)

Went from a Samsung Galaxy Ace to a S3 Neo and then to a P9 lite. And today my sister surprised me with a P10 lite.

Guess I have to change phones again.


----------



## andyhappypants (Jul 7, 2017)

Started with a Nokia 402 (Orange's version of a 5110)

Now my daily driver is a Samsung Galaxy S8+ Which is awesome! 

Also have an iPhone 7+ as a work beater


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 24, 2017)

Forst phone: Samsung galaxy j1 6


----------



## Xabring (Sep 25, 2017)

Changed it for a LG Stylus 3, why? It's in the name.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh boy, I had many, even before I was 10.

Here's the list about phones I vaguely remember:

Sendo S230
Nokia 5110
Nokia 3310
Philips 330 (this phone was the shit)
Siemens MC60
Motorola C140
Nokia 6230i
Nokia Xpress Music 5200
ZTE F880
Samsung Star Mini
iPhone 3GS
HTC Tattoo
HTC Wildfire S
Wiko Lenny
Samsung E1086
Samsung Galaxy Mini 2
Vodafone Smart 4
Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 (currently)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I don't own a phone ;o;


Well that's now outdated, I own an Android phone made by LG


----------



## Dayfid (Sep 26, 2017)

I forgot if I said but I went from my Moto X Play to an iPhone SE at the end of June I believe it was.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)

Dayfid said:


> I forgot if I said but I went from my Moto X Play to an iPhone SE at the end of June I believe it was.


I have an iPhone SE too!


----------



## yusuo (Sep 26, 2017)

Google Pixel XL, got it given for free by Google for my Nexus 6p screwing up


----------



## Xzi (Sep 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Well that's now outdated, I own an Android phone made by LG


I like the one I have a lot.  LG Stylo 2.  Big 720p IPS screen, quad-core processor and a decent GPU for $120 I believe I got it for.  The Stylo 3 is now $150 and has a friggin' octacore processor in it.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 26, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (N9005)


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Sep 27, 2017)

I now own a Galaxy J7 2017... at least I think it is. It's from Tmobile.


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

i have a motorola droid maxx that i lost but i know it still works, that was my first phone.
now i have a samsung j7 v 2017 from verizon, but i dropped it earlier today and now it doesn't respond to touch. i'm going to get it repaired soon.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 27, 2017)

S8+... And I don't know why.


----------



## boomario (Sep 27, 2017)

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 Snapdragon, it was the perfect choice for all my needs.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2017)

One Plus 3T -- loving everything about it since I got it -- until the release of the One Plus 5. Rear camera went from HD to something like 144p lmao it's quality is so blurry now it doesn't focus properly.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 28, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> One Plus 3T -- loving everything about it since I got it -- until the release of the One Plus 5. Rear camera went from HD to something like 144p lmao it's quality is so blurry now it doesn't focus properly.


Are you suggesting they deliberately crippled the camera app to encourage people to upgrade to the newer model?

Mine works fine, by the way.


----------



## StackMasher (Sep 28, 2017)

iPhone SE on 11.0, slightly regret the update from 10.3.3 but whatever


----------



## _v3 (Sep 28, 2017)

I see a lot of OnePlus 3T owners, praise the OPO \o/


----------



## Oleboy555 (Sep 28, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy Young gray - rooted
Samsung Galacy Young white - rooted
Samsung Galacy Core - white - rooted
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime - gray - rooted


----------



## DSAndi (Sep 30, 2017)

Every day Use and listen to music: Meizu MX3.
Testing and playing some games: Xiaomi redmi Note 4 global.
Old testing phone: Xiaomi Redmi Note LTE.
Old Phone for navigation: Meizu M9
Old Windows mobile Phone with defective screen: Meizu M8


----------



## xile6 (Sep 30, 2017)

Samsung note 8.

My first real phone was the sony ericsson t610.
Then move to
Sony p900
Sony 910
Htc G1 (dream, the first android)
Samsung S2
Htc one (the first all metal one)
Samsung note 3
Samsung note 4 edge
Samsung s7e
Samsung note 7
Back to the s7e 
Samsung s8 plus
Samsung note 8.

Lol alot of samsung, but i like them.


----------



## Lacius (Sep 30, 2017)

In order, all of the smartphones I've personally used:

iPhone 3GS (jailbroken) 2011-2013
iPhone 4 (jailbroken) 2013-2015
Samsung Galaxy S5 (rooted+LineageOS) 2015-2017
HUAWEI Mate 8 (rooted) 2017-present
I still don't have a data plan though.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 30, 2017)

Currently a Galaxy Note4 (amazing btw but is cracked and not my currently used phone)

A Galaxy S8+ and oh man thus phone us beautiful. Already on stage 4 on Sonic Heroes and got my 4th shine sprite in Super Mario Sunshine (yes this phone plays gamwcune games pretty good but only the snapdragon proccessor)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 1, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Are you suggesting they deliberately crippled the camera app to encourage people to upgrade to the newer model?
> 
> Mine works fine, by the way.


Haha as a joke -- ever since the One Plus 5 came out my phone has been having problem as a coincidence. Even for my sister who has the iPhone 7. The X's release made her phone act weird too; really odd coincidence. 

Too lazy to send it out for repair and contemplating between the S8 or the iPhone 7 to buy though now


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 9, 2017)

Nexus 5x


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2017)

I just noticed this
so im just going to list the phones I use daily
im not at home so I cant list every phone I own

(main) samsung galaxy prevail 2 android 4.1 rooted
(less used main) iphone 4 ios 7.? jailbroken
iphone 4s ios 9.? stock
iphone 3gs ios 4.? jailbroken
htc one m7 android 4.? stock
iphone 3gs ios 4.? stock
iphone 3g ios 4.? stock
iphone 3g ios 4.? and that daulboot mod for android ? jailbroken
iphone 2g ios 3.1.3 stock

lots more but I don't use them as much


----------



## Skeagle (Oct 10, 2017)

Only phone I've ever had (and still have) is a Huawei ascend mate 2. It's such a cheap brand so as soon as I get a job I'm saving up for a samsung galaxy or LG.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2017)

iPhone 6s. When I first got it, it was fucking amazing. These days I think it's still good but kinda slow and the screen is a bit small. Oh well, it does it's job and I'll get a new phone sooner or later.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2017)

Had to upgrade to a S7.
Fucking S4 bootlooped.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Oct 27, 2017)

Now I own a Galaxy S5 (klte) and it's using RR 5.85 on Android 7.1.2


----------



## Aeter (Jan 9, 2018)

Had shitloads of phones, first one was a Nokia 3310, which surprisingly stopped functioning after dropping from 9 story buildings to often. Indestructible my ass!
Since the smartphone age I've always stuck with HTC.
Had the HTC Desire at first, than the HTC S One, HTC Desire EYE and my current new phone the HTC u11 life, which runs Android One (yay no more bloatware), has 64GB internal storage is just alround awesome. 
Not too big, looks pretty, good cameras, cool Edge functionality, although more of a gimmick really, don't use it very often.
Android One is pretty awesome, since you get 2 years of guaranteed updates by Google no questions asked and it allows you to delete almost all apps, instead of having annoying bloatware manufacterer apps that just hog up space and can't delete because they're "system" apps.
I could recommend Android One to anyone as it is great, no downsides in my opinion really.
I'm very happy with this phone and would recommend it to anyone as it is also very affordable.
Here's a pic of the u11 life Brilliant Black (there's also a Sapphire Blue version):


----------



## Haider Raza (Jan 10, 2018)

I own Xiaomi Redmi pro for a year & a half I guess.... I still use it. it's the best phone till now. (for me)


----------



## Argonitious (Jan 10, 2018)

My first phone I got when I was 16 or so was some clamshell-style Samsung phone. It didn't do much, but I was just happy to have a phone of my own at the time.

My next phone was a Nokia C3-00. The Nokia C3-00 wasn't too bad as far as the hardware goes, but the OS had some strange glitches. There were some settings I changed by accident and there was no way to change them back! 






My next phone was a Samsung Galaxy S5. I'm still using it. It's been pretty good too me, with the exception the original battery going bad. Good thing it had a removable battery! Even with a new battery, it had JUST enough battery life to last about 12 hours back on Android Kit Kat and Lollipop. Thankfully, the Marshmallow update gave it better battery life. It probably lasts about 16 hours now.


----------



## Minox (Jan 10, 2018)

Went with a new Oneplus 5T when my old Moto X Play started needing charging twice a day to last.


----------



## Costello (Jan 10, 2018)

Minox said:


> Went with a new Oneplus 5T when my old Moto X Play started needing charging twice a day to last.


what's the point in having a removable battery if you don't change the battery when it gets bad and buy a new phone instead 
I'm saying that because people shit on iphone users' faces for choosing a phone that doesn't have a removable battery lol


----------



## Minox (Jan 10, 2018)

Costello said:


> what's the point in having a removable battery if you don't change the battery when it gets bad and buy a new phone instead
> I'm saying that because people shit on iphone users' faces for choosing a phone that doesn't have a removable battery lol


Officially the battery isn't removable and as of such Motorola refuses to sell original batteries leaving you with questionable third-party replacement batteries. The actual replacement procedure doesn't seem too hard though so I might end up fixing it in the future so I can give the phone to someone else.


----------



## Soraiko (Jan 10, 2018)

1. Motorola Razr
2. Nokia N-Gage
3. Sony Ericsson K800i
4. IPhone 3GS
5. IPhone 4
6. HTC One M7
7. LG G3
8. Motorola Moto X Play
Recent: Huawei P10 Lite

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and I have Custom Roms on my phones


----------



## zlaco123 (Jan 10, 2018)

Currently have s7 edge,had s6 before and gave it to my sister. Love samsung phones


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 10, 2018)

I own a Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 but I'm restoring an iPhone 6 Plus ATM, I already bought and installed a brand new battery and ordered a refurbished but genuine iPhone screen + front camera and sensors + LCD plate.
After that, I'll order a back housing with laser custom printing of the IMEI and I'm done.
So basically I'm gonna waste 130€ for restoring an iPhone 6 Plus which was given to me with water damage.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 31, 2018)

iPhone 4 FTW! _even though it sucks and is running iOS 8 or something_


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 31, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> iPhone 4 FTW! _even though it sucks and is running iOS 8 or something_


original 4 runs 7.1.2 4S 9.3.5


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 31, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> original 4 runs 7.1.2 4S 9.3.5


Mine's running 8.4.1.


----------



## Y0shII (Jan 31, 2018)

Iphone 4S running ios 9.3.5
Screen was replaced (digitizer stopped working) and needs new battery; so far it is working but I will replace it in the future....


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 31, 2018)

Galaxy S7


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jan 31, 2018)

I started off with a flip phone - the AT&T Z331. Couldn't do much, but I got pretty good at SMS on the 10-key pad. 2 years later I got a nice upgrade to the iPhone 5 - and that was when that was the top of the line iPhone. I might upgrade it this year, since the battery is starting to bulge. I'm eyeballing the 7 and the 8 right now. Not the X, because the lack of a home button is sure to bug me.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 31, 2018)

RyanAnayaMc said:


> Not the X, because the lack of a home button is sure to bug me.


And also, the fact that it costs ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS!!! Now _that_ is overpriced.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Jan 31, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> And also, the fact that it costs ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS!!! Now _that_ is overpriced.



That also. I joke with my friends saying that it's $1k because it has an i7 and a GTX 1060 in it lol


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 31, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Mine's running 8.4.1.


Impossible, either you have an iPhone 4S or you're confusing versions. A friend of mine has an iPhone 4 as well and she's on the latest version (7.1.2).
And AFAIK, there are no custom iOS versions for that phone either.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Impossible, either you have an iPhone 4S or you're confusing versions. A friend of mine has an iPhone 4 as well and she's on the latest version (7.1.2).
> And AFAIK, there are no custom iOS versions for that phone either.


Sorry, I meant iPhone 4S.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jan 31, 2018)

My phones

Vodafone 455 - 2010
Vodafone 858 - 2012
Samsung Galaxy Y - 2012
Sony Xperia Miro - 2013
Samsung Galaxy S2 - 2014
iPhone 4S - 2014
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime - 2016
iPhone 5 - 2017 (my current phone)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 31, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Sorry, I meant iPhone 4S.


The last version for that phone is 9.3.5 btw, update it and jailbreak it. You won't regret it


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jan 31, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Impossible, either you have an iPhone 4S or you're confusing versions. A friend of mine has an iPhone 4 as well and she's on the latest version (7.1.2).
> And AFAIK, there are no custom iOS versions for that phone either.


I got 6.1.3 on my 4S


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 31, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Mine's running 8.4.1.


then its a 4S original 4 was discontinued on ios 7.1.2 just checked ipsw.me


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 31, 2018)

T-Mobile Galaxy Note 4 with S8 ROM.

I love it and it crushes the iPhone X, even with the stock ROM. 
#iSheep


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> The last version for that phone is 9.3.5 btw, update it and jailbreak it. You won't regret it


They probably downgraded it to 8.4.1 already. 9.3.5 is terribly slow on that phone; 8.4.1 and 6.1.3 are still being OTA signed (in Laymen's terms: you can go back to those versions with special tools). 6.1.3 has very little application support, of course, so it wouldn't make much sense to downgrade to it (if you're going to use the device as a smartphone, that is).


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 31, 2018)

iPhone 3G
iPhone 4
iPhone 4S
iPhone 5 (here's where I had enough of Apples shit)
Samsung Galaxy S5
OnePlus 2


----------



## willamssea (Feb 3, 2018)

iPhone 8 and LG G5


----------



## tonyhhhh (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a iphone 6 with broken screen and a iphone x


----------



## Lmaokernel (Feb 21, 2018)

I just upgraded to a Razer Phone. Really digging it

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasaonjigo (Apr 12, 2018)

long time iPhone user, currently hold an iPhone 8


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just got an iPhone 6!!!1!!!!!


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 12, 2018)

i have an Motorola Moto X Play and an Huawei P10 Lite


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 12, 2018)

Daily driver is still a BlackBerry Passport... also own a Moto Z Play and LG V20... to train myself for Android and make the switch at some point in the future.... like far far away future xD


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 12, 2018)

on P10 Lite i have Elemental Rom V3 (Android 7.0)
and on Moto X Play i have AOSP Extend (Android 8.1)


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 12, 2018)

htc evo 4g lte
smasung galaxy s3
huawei honor 5x
huawei honor 7x (current) (running the android 8.0 beta)
won the 7x in a contest, and they sent me two


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 12, 2018)

My first phone was a Windows Phone, cant remember which

My current phone is an Xperia XA1


----------



## kbmarinha (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a Zuk Z2 pro, Samsung S3 neo and Samsung S7


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Apr 13, 2018)

Well I used to run an iPhone 5s, but the battery began expanding and got so bad, I literally needed to put on 2 binder clips on it to keep the screen on. Needless to say, it attracted quite the attention at school. I got an upgrade to the iPhone 8, and I don't need binder clips anymore. Nice.


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 13, 2018)

I am now a proud owner of a Galaxy S9+.

I am also the not-so-proud owner of $720 in debt.


----------



## Kiker (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't see why people like to spend so much money to buy an ordinary cell phone?


----------



## zlaco123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Im currently using:

S7 Edge
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71Lk5jkeUtL._SX342_.jpg

Had before s7:

Galaxy note 5 
https://cdn2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/samsung-galaxy-note5.jpg

Galaxy s6
https://images.kogan.com/image/fetc...oduct/KHSGS64G32GB/KHSGS64G32GBGLD-webres.jpg


----------



## Beerus (Apr 13, 2018)

iphone 4s also have s5 need to fix the screen


----------



## NutymcNuty (Apr 13, 2018)

Currently have a Samsung Galaxy J1 2016 good cheap phone


----------



## Anunnymous (Apr 13, 2018)

I feel old. My first cell was the original... Motorola DynaTac. I bought it a couple years after it's release in 85. It cost me $3k. So I don't want to hear anyone complain about the cost of today's phones. I've had over a hundred phones since then.

Current phone is an S7.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 13, 2018)

Kiker said:


> I don't see why people like to spend so much money to buy an ordinary cell phone?



They're usually paid off via installment billing (Easy Pay/EIP/etc), so you're not paying the full price up front. $30 a month is easier to swallow than $800 up front.

I got a S9+ a little while ago as part of a BOGO. Before that I used a Moto X and a Black Berry Curve.


----------



## 1vanchom (Apr 14, 2018)

well... I guess I remember all my phones I owned

Nokia 1100 (l liked the snake game)

Sony Ericsson T226 (had good morphun games and my first color screen phone)

Nokia 3300 (I liked the qwerty keyboard and music)

Sony Ericsson k310 (has all the basics needed in the time, but low memory capacity)

Sony Ericsson K750 (also the memory capacity and awesome camera)

Sony Ericsson w810 (nice in every way...  nice upgrade from k750)

Sony Ercisson w200 (because it was cheap and I've lost the w810 also I use it for like 5 years and combined with an ipod touch) 

Sony Ericsson w760 (I am using it when I play old j2me games... also best phone design for me)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Play (nice start for android and emulators had to replace the flex like 3 times... actually working)

Sony Xperia S (it used to be really good... but now I see it has many flaws)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro (loved the keyboard, actually is my second smartphone)

Sony Xperia U (bought because it's small, actually broken)

Alcatel C5 (Just because of the analog tv incorporated... I use it sometimes)

Sony Xperia Z1 compact (really nice smartphone, bought because actually the phones tend to grown in size... and was the "smallest" and powerful in the time)

Sony Xperia Z5 Compact (it tends to get hot... that annoying sd810... but learned to control temperature... and I could play several dolphin games at full speed... it's my third phone)

Domino DM98 (actually I got tired of smartphones because they are getting bigger and bigger... so I own and android smartwatch and I am really enjoying it)

I could go back to smartphones if they design them with small screen (under 3,5 inch) never liked the way smartphones gets bigger and bigger and all of them look the same brick thing... also I miss those with qwerty keyboard or those experiments like the xperia play.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Apr 14, 2018)

1vanchom said:


> well... I guess I remember all my phones I owned
> 
> Nokia 1100 (l liked the snake game)
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say, if you still like the querty keyboard in a small screen, there's the Blackberry KeyONE. It's not as small as you would like (4.5 inch) but it has very good specs and the phone is quite good for emulation and all that.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 15, 2018)

*1.: *





(The big yellowboxthing left was for calls and the small yellowboxthing right was for Email and SMS, but it took literally days to send)

*2.: Motorola V300



*
(Got this from my brother when i was 12, actually my first mobilephone)

*3.: Sony Errcison W810i (White)



*
(bought this by myself when i was 13 my Christmas present was to owne it so i had a a few weeks befor christmas but wasnt allowed to use it even if i bought it, had it up to when i was 17. This is the phone wich get me tears in my eyes cause of all the Memorys i had with it. Worth an own Thread. This is also my Festival handy today)

*4.: Nokia N97 Mini



*
(dont know what to say about, was a kinda cool phone)

*5.: HTC One (M7 Black)*




(It was the perfect smartphone for me back then so i had to buy it when it came out. This is still my everyday Phone. It is time to get a new one, cause the Camera is only shooting purple pictures, the Battery last around 5 hours normal usage und there is a small crack on the Display but i never found a phone this perfect. Perfect size perfect material, nearly perfect design, and android.)


----------



## Kiker (Apr 17, 2018)

NutymcNuty said:


> Currently have a Samsung Galaxy J1 2016 good cheap phone


A great smartphone.


----------



## Matthe815 (Apr 25, 2018)

I currently own a Samsung S3, and have no plans to replace/upgrade it.


----------



## Kiker (Apr 26, 2018)

Matthe815 said:


> I currently own a Samsung S3, and have no plans to replace/upgrade it.


It's better not to upgrade. My friend's phone crashed after the upgrade. Of course, there are many factors.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (May 9, 2018)

I own a OnePlusOne. I've had it for 3 years and it's still awesome.


----------



## Strule (Jul 11, 2018)

I had a pretty decend amount of not usual phones at least on my region
My first one was a Siemens A50(~2006?):






Motorola MOTOROKR W6(2009):






It broke and they changed for a EX115(2009):






This one was my favourite for a long time, nokia 2690(2010):







Blackberry Curve 8520(2011):





Lumia 620(2013):







Blackberry Z10(2015)my favourite:







Redmi 2 Prime(2016):






Blackberry PRIV(2017):






Lenovo Vibe B(2018), this s**t almost blow my leg:






LG X Screen(2018):


----------



## IzeC0ld (Jul 13, 2018)

Now i got a smasung galaxy a5 2017 mode
l


----------



## Blue (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't remember the exact order at all, and could also be missing one or two

1. Samsung Galaxy S5
2. LG (don't remember model)
3. Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini
4. Nokia (don't remember model)
5. Alba 5
6.  Huawei (don't remember model)
6. Sony Xperia XA1
7. Samsung Galaxy S8 (got it today )


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 13, 2018)

I guess the first phone I got was one of those old greenish nokia prepaid phones.
burnt through the money cause is didn't know what info messages were or how expensive they were either and then i didn't really go for phones for a good decade or so.

next phone was a nokia 5230 https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5230-2909.php
Used it throughout my time at university, a good 5 years. to be honest, i sometimes miss its capacitive touchscreen for typing. thumbs are so inaccurate, but fingernails, now those never missed a letter.
then came the smartphones and i got a doogee dg310 https://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/26ef2e0c
used that for about 3 or 4 years. we got one for me an each of my siblings. at about 120 bucks, it was a pretty great phone, despite the flaws like the useless camera and it sometimes being unresponsive near the screens edges.
then i got a zte blade v7 lite https://www.gsmarena.com/zte_blade_v7_lite-7944.php
used it for about 11 months, but it had issues from the start. a little shaky when watching movies of too high a quality, bluetooth slightly shaky for headphones, the android buttons would sometimes malfunction. also, again, the camera wasnt very good. but it did its job well enough at the time.
now i bought a moto g6 plus https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g6_plus-9001.php 2 days ago and so far, I'm pretty happy with it. should hold me over a few years, if it doesn't break accidentally. its obviously the best phone i had so far and i wish i had that camera years ago. my old phones would never make clear pictures of text and notes like this one does. would've saved me weeks of retyping my handwritten stuff


----------



## Xabring (Jul 14, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> i bought a moto g6 plus https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g6_plus-9001.php 2 days ago and so far, I'm pretty happy with it.



I see you're a man with a fine taste on gadgetry.

I got myself a moto X4 (https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_x4-8634.php) which is by all intents and purpose the same thing (except slighty worse camera, but I am not a cam fan).

Nothing beats for me, the chop chop feature to light the way! Xiaomi might have a good contender and Nokia has (finally) risen from the ashes, but Motorola was smart to add those gesture features! and what little software added to the vanilla android experience?! pure bliss, unlike many other companies that put bloatware on theirs! I wish more companies added something similar to the chop chop feature or the twist gesture to run the camera! even a photo dedicated button. But I guess the gestures solves the problem of accidentally put on the camera.


----------



## mgrev (Jul 14, 2018)

Upgraded to this Nokia 7 Plus after several issues with my 6p


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 14, 2018)

Xabring said:


> I see you're a man with a fine taste on gadgetry.
> 
> I got myself a moto X4 (https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_x4-8634.php) which is by all intents and purpose the same thing (except slighty worse camera, but I am not a cam fan).
> 
> Nothing beats for me, the chop chop feature to light the way! Xiaomi might have a good contender and Nokia has (finally) risen from the ashes, but Motorola was smart to add those gesture features! and what little software added to the vanilla android experience?! pure bliss, unlike many other companies that put bloatware on theirs! I wish more companies added something similar to the chop chop feature or the twist gesture to run the camera! even a photo dedicated button. But I guess the gestures solves the problem of accidentally put on the camera.


i like the guestures too, but unfortunately, they don't work when the proximity sensor is active (like in a flip case)


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2018)

mgrev said:


> Upgraded to this Nokia 7 Plus after several issues with my 6p


Are you running the P beta?


----------



## mgrev (Jul 14, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Are you running the P beta?


Nope. I'm just running the latest O release. Figured i'd just settle down with one thing with this phone. I had too much data loss with my 6p cause i was always fiddling around. Pure android is pretty good already after all


----------



## matpower (Jul 15, 2018)

mgrev said:


> Upgraded to this Nokia 7 Plus after several issues with my 6p


Would love to buy a Nokia, but I want unlockable bootloaders


----------



## mgrev (Jul 17, 2018)

matpower said:


> Would love to buy a Nokia, but I want unlockable bootloaders


They will be rolling out bootloader unlocks eventually. Slowly, once device at a time, but it's going to happen


----------



## matpower (Jul 19, 2018)

mgrev said:


> They will be rolling out bootloader unlocks eventually. Slowly, once device at a time, but it's going to happen


If they can keep up with that promise, I am good, although waiting 2/3 years for a bootloader unlock sucks.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 25, 2018)

Nokia 7


----------



## keyzhunter (Jul 26, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy A7


----------



## grey72 (Aug 2, 2018)

Started with the OG Moto g, great phone for the time but it hasnth aged too well, really slow now

Got a Moto x 2014 next, AMAZING phone with terrible battery life, but otherwise absolutely amazing. It got water damaged during last year's flooding, and it doesn't work right anymore.

Currently on a Lenovo Zuk Z2 Plus, with custom firmware. The specifications are GREAT for 150$ and it's got a pretty great ROM scene. It's a glass back and rather poorly made though, especially noticable after using moto x for 2 ywars but it's VERY snappy and had good battery life, so I think I'll live with it for another year at leas


----------



## micjustin33 (Aug 8, 2018)

Have been using Samsung Galay Avant from 2 years now looking for change. suggest some good phone


----------



## beikenson (Aug 13, 2018)

LG G 6


----------



## timtimFR (Aug 21, 2018)

Huaweï Honor 8


----------



## pamasper (Aug 23, 2018)

S 9 and iPhone 6s .


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm very much happy with the performance and battery life of my S8.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm currently using a LG Stylo 3 Plus.
Works well enough for what i do.

I could have gotten better, but since it was free, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Sep 6, 2018)

I've never bought a Smartphone yet.
All Smartphones I got were presents from my big brother.
Currently I have the *Sony Xperia Z3 *with *Android 6.0.1*

*



*


----------



## Patxinco (Sep 6, 2018)

As @Chopsuey explained, HTC One m7 was absolutely brilliant, and perfect at their time of release, i was using mine till last year, but the battery only lasts now around 2h, so it needed a change yes/yes.

So got myself an HTC U11.
Great phone, got it for ~700€ the 6gb/128gb version thanks to the black friday offer.
The only thing i'm regretting is the stupid industry thing of doing "all screen" phones, slipped once from my pocket, and screen crashed, old HTC would never broke that easy....

https://www.htc.com/uk/smartphones/htc-u11/


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 6, 2018)

Hmmm.... Let's see if I can remember.

My first phone was a Nokia Supernova 7100.






I also have an HTC Touch Cruise, it runs Windows Mobile 6.1 and Android 1.5.






Among my Android phones, I have a Samsung Galaxy Gio






a Galaxy Young







a Galaxy S2






a Nexus 4






And finally, my current daily drivers.

A Samsung Galaxy S8






~

aaand a Nokia 3310.









That's about it. I have a few more, but I was given those after they'd been outdated for years and never actually used as my daily drivers, so I didn't include them. Plus, that would take a while, and I can't remember all of them.


----------



## jazzyj (Sep 7, 2018)

Samsung note  9


----------



## Lemmingz (Oct 2, 2018)

I recently upgraded to a Samsung S9


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge +
Rooted with Magisk and proudly running LineageOS


----------



## datrico89 (Oct 14, 2018)

Moto e4 with crdroid

Sent from my XT1768 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue (Oct 14, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S8.


----------



## Brizas99 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi !
I have Samsung s6. It's getting old.. I'm thinking to buy Huawei this time


----------



## TuxTux (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a Nokia 3310, too. I can't believe that once this was a modern phone.


----------



## Takeshineale128 (Nov 9, 2018)

Nokia N-Gage QD




1 - Nokia 5300 XpressMusic




2 - Sony Ericsson K800i




3 - iPhone 3G




4 - iPhone 5




5 - Samsung Galaxy S5




6 - iPhone 7Plus




Current phone is the iPhone XS Max


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 9, 2018)

My first smartphone was:






Next was iPhone 3GS 16GB:






Other one next was iPhone 4 16GB:






Finally iPhone 6 Plus 16GB today:


----------



## SceneButNotHeard (Nov 12, 2018)

my first was a Nokia E5-00, and I loved it (I would probably still be using it now had Symbian not become obsolete)
I also had a Nokia N95 for a while
And currently I'm using a Huawei Y60?I'm not sure- but I hate it ahaha


----------



## raxadian (Nov 14, 2018)

A Nokia N8,  a Samsung Galaxy S3 mini and a Samsung Galaxy S5. 

The N8 is mostly used for games and MP3 player nowadays. I use the S3 mini as my traveling phone and the Galaxy S5 as my "home" phone.


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2018)

One Plus 6T


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 3, 2018)

jazzyj said:


> Samsung note  9


Same here


----------



## Joom (Dec 28, 2018)

I picked up a Redmi Note 6 Pro and replaced my 6P. Excellent budget phone that's outperforming my last one.


----------



## nero99 (Jan 30, 2019)

Galaxy Note 9 512GB 8GB ram model


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2019)

Nokia 7 plus


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2019)

Exynos Note 9 128GB


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 30, 2019)

Honor View 10


----------



## Pokem (Jan 30, 2019)

iPhone 7+


----------



## Cabooshy (Feb 4, 2019)

I've Recently got the P20 Pro, great phone, great camera system, EMUI is okay, EMUI's App management is a dumpster fire, has some Custom Roms, dont bother with it now though, Huawei took down the bootloader unlock service they had and the only option is FunkyHuawei which is like £60 or something fucking stupid to get the bootloader codes for the newer devices (P20 on basically), and they dont even offer it anymore


----------



## Brayton (Feb 4, 2019)

I use a bare bones Moto G from textnow.com I got for free, I put CFW on it, and holding the power button turns on the flashlight if the screen is off (the cause of most of my pain), it's extremely slow, and it only has 2.4G. Did I mention there is no SIM card slot or Micro SD slot? The battery is unremovable. I wanted an iPhone, so my dad gave me an extremely locked down iPhone 5S for Christmas, so I still use the crap phone. It also gets really hot really fast! I have a _*LOT*_ more complaints. 
EDIT: IT EVEN HAS TROUBLE PLAYING TETRIS, ON HIGH PERFORMANCE MODE!


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 4, 2019)

Cammykins said:


> I've Recently got the P20 Pro, great phone, great camera system, EMUI is okay, EMUI's App management is a dumpster fire, has some Custom Roms, dont bother with it now though, Huawei took down the bootloader unlock service they had and the only option is FunkyHuawei which is like £60 or something fucking stupid to get the bootloader codes for the newer devices (P20 on basically), and they dont even offer it anymore


My first experience with Huawei was the P9. When they stopped offering bootloader unlock codes, I've decided to never buy a Huawei phone again, nor recommend them to anybody.
Really nice first impression. /s


----------



## Owenge (Feb 4, 2019)

iPhone XR..... kill me.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> My first experience with Huawei was the P9. When they stopped offering bootloader unlock codes, I've decided to never buy a Huawei phone again, nor recommend them to anybody.
> Really nice first impression. /s


That situation sucked so much for those who care about such things honestly. I heavily dislike EMUI in all forms (Though the newer ones are a tad better than the old trash..) but I loved Huawei because of their open unlocking policy which always guaranteed some degree of custom rom on their devices.
But now sadly they made this decision and I've had to move on. What's interesting is that I ended up moving on to Nokia of all brands, who also doesn't offer bootloader unlocks; though there are signs they're trying and I think their unlock app works on one of the phones (I forget which). However their stock rom on my Nokia 5 was close enough to aosp that I didn't feel the need for a custom rom and bootloader unlock (Allowing root through Magisk!) was obtained through unofficial means. So until this phone dies on me, I'm happy.

Friendship ended with Huawei, now Nokia is my best friend


----------



## Cabooshy (Feb 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> My first experience with Huawei was the P9. When they stopped offering bootloader unlock codes, I've decided to never buy a Huawei phone again, nor recommend them to anybody.
> Really nice first impression. /s


HAHAHA Yeah i know right? i plan on going elsewhere once i can upgrade in August (Perks of having Annual Upgrade on the contract) all i need to do is lock the bootloader and hand it back pretty much. looking forward to it actually.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 4, 2019)

Seriel said:


> That situation sucked so much for those who care about such things honestly. I heavily dislike EMUI in all forms (Though the newer ones are a tad better than the old trash..) but I loved Huawei because of their open unlocking policy which always guaranteed some degree of custom rom on their devices.


Same. I can't stand OEM ROMs and always switch to an close-to-AOSP custom ROM.


Seriel said:


> What's interesting is that I ended up moving on to Nokia of all brands [...]
> 
> Friendship ended with Huawei, now Nokia is my best friend


Likewise; I'm happy with my Nokia and Android One. It's nice to finally be able to run a ROM like this with official support.


Cammykins said:


> HAHAHA Yeah i know right? i plan on going elsewhere once i can upgrade in August (Perks of having Annual Upgrade on the contract) all i need to do is lock the bootloader and hand it back pretty much. looking forward to it actually.


Switch to Nokia.


----------



## Cabooshy (Feb 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Switch to Nokia.


HueHue, i might, But i really want the Note 9 tho lol. i'll consider it


----------



## 1vanchom (Feb 9, 2019)

actually I am using an xperia mini pro (sk17a)... that launched in 2011... but really... I miss the time when phones were small enough to fit them in the pocket... and also miss the qwerty keyboard... my phone is not powerful enough for most apps... but with some tweaks I made... now it works really well... and love playing retro games with the keyboard


----------



## kehkou (Feb 9, 2019)

Kyocera Duraforce Pro, a waterproof toughphone.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 9, 2019)

1vanchom said:


> actually I am using an xperia mini pro (sk17a)... that launched in 2011... but really... I miss the time when phones were small enough to fit them in the pocket... and also miss the qwerty keyboard... my phone is not powerful enough for most apps... but with some tweaks I made... now it works really well... and love playing retro games with the keyboard


Most phones nowadays still fit well into your pocket, but there are smaller models too, if you'd prefer them.
If you want a physical keyboard on your phone, BlackBerry has a bunch of newer Android phones that have them.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2019)

iPhone SE for sports, iPhone 8 @ work and an iPhone X for private usage


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 9, 2019)

I still use my Google Pixel from launch day.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 9, 2019)

usernamecharlie said:


> iPhone SE for sports, iPhone 8 @ work and an iPhone X for private usage


Why do you need three separate phones for things one is able to do alone?


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 9, 2019)

many samsung phones and a LG phone.  I am android programmer.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Why do you need three separate phones for things one is able to do alone?


Due to privacy reasons (active sync profile has access to nearly everything on the phone) and I don‘t wanna jam my X when running.


----------



## bobbytomorow (Feb 26, 2019)

iPhone X (just upgraded from a 6s Plus)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2019)

I am currently using a red iPhone XR (128GB)


----------



## vgchat (Mar 21, 2019)

Still got my S7 Edge that I'm making payments on and a 6'th gen 128GB Ipad with LTE.


----------



## Clapmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

Blackberry
Samsung Galaxy S3
Galaxy S5
Galaxy S7
Galaxy S10+


----------



## datrico89 (Mar 25, 2019)

s10+

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy S9+

I love new tech, don't get me wrong, but I'm a bit bummed out that every major smart phone these days is just a black plank (the S9+ included), rather than the variety in designs we got when mobile phones were in their infancy in the early 2000s. Looking forward to the fold phones that Samsung and Huawei are working on to spur some creativity.


----------



## silverrabbit368 (Apr 24, 2019)

D4X said:


> Samsung Galaxy S9+
> 
> I love new tech, don't get me wrong, but I'm a bit bummed out that every major smart phone these days is just a black plank (the S9+ included), rather than the variety in designs we got when mobile phones were in their infancy in the early 2000s. Looking forward to the fold phones that Samsung and Huawei are working on to spur some creativity.



Agree. I owned a Ericsson r310 and Nokia 7600 few years ago, and it felt great to have such unique phones. Now, I use ROG phone, still a square phone, but the design is quite cool.


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

One Plus 6!


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 16, 2019)

S8+


----------



## Cabooshy (May 17, 2019)

Welp better do an update, i now (from mid july last year) own my last Huawei phone, the P20 Pro, great phone, shit Android Skin. Huawei are complete assholes for locking out 3rd party support and to top it off made it "harder" to have root on a stock rom with having to have magisk as your recovery. 

yay /s


----------



## evil goober (May 17, 2019)

Note 4 I know I need to upgrade.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 17, 2019)

I still have my Oneplus One that I got back in 2013. I don't ever want to replace it because there is no other phone out there that has all the tech capabilities that this thing has. The screen has broken on me twice in 6 years, but I replaced it both times. I absolutely love this phone... most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 451920 (May 17, 2019)

Nexus 4
Nexus 5
Samsung J5
Homtom S8
ZTE (idefk what the name is)
Oneplus 6 - The greatest of its time of release .. toot tooot


----------



## Dissaor (May 21, 2019)

Got stolen my honor 8x en May 4th, just bought a Redmi Note 7


----------



## vgchat (Jun 4, 2019)

Moved on up to a Iphone XR last month.


----------



## Flopglop (Jun 6, 2019)

I have a xiaomi mi a1 with havoc os. This phone might be the best phone for less than 150 €


----------



## KoalaityTV (Jun 6, 2019)

iPhone 6
Samsung Galaxy S9


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Samsung GT-E2370.


----------



## Firexploit (Jun 6, 2019)

My first phone was the Samsung star 2
I got it when I was 10 years old and I installed my many nice games on it but unfortunality it dont have so much memory. It always was full. The Samsung star 2 also have an internet browser which works fine. Even if it was slow it was able to load many websites even YouTube worked on the internet browser. Today my Samsung star 2 still works fine without any problems.




-------------------------------------------------------------
3 years later I got my Samsung galaxy a5 2016
and I am still using it today. I installed a custom firmware on it last year to get root permission.




-------------------------
I planned to maybe buy a samsung galaxy note 9 in the future


----------



## avencaar (Jun 27, 2019)

Well, I'm an Apple lover so I have a 6S, though I can't play PUBG well on it. So I'm looking forward to buying a newer one ˆˆ
Any advice, fellas?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2019)

avencaar said:


> Well, I'm an Apple lover so I have a 6S, though I can't play PUBG well on it. So I'm looking forward to buying a newer one ˆˆ
> Any advice, fellas?


Get a Google Pixel or a Nokia.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 30, 2019)

Lenovo Moto G7+ (Private phone)
Lenovo Moto G4 (Work phone)


----------



## Stwert (Jul 1, 2019)

iPhone X, iPhone 7, iPhone 6, LG Nexus 4, Nokia E51, nokia 3310 (old), HTC Hero and whatever ones I cant remember.


----------



## FANDROID_SWIMBOIS (Jul 4, 2019)

nokia which arabic rigtone


----------



## Cabooshy (Jul 31, 2019)

Welp its that time again, Annual Upgrade has been taken advantage of, and went with the S10+ in Prism Green cause Cardinal Red is WAY too red, blue wasn't on offer and white and black are boring, so yeah, going for another Stint with Samsung and to be honest OneUI is definitely the best of the OEM Skins imho. and yay for the Exynos9820 (really never thought i'd say that haha) cause fuck having a perma locked bootloader as a tradeoff for the SD855


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

now i have a Google pixel 3a on top of my One Plus 6T


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 25, 2019)

Have a Razer Phone 2 (64GB) with external 200GB MSD


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes, that's how old I am...


----------



## raxadian (Sep 25, 2019)

I got a 2018 Nokia 1 to replace my old Samsung Galaxy S3 mini.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 25, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy S9+


----------



## grey72 (Sep 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> now i have a Google pixel 3a on top of my One Plus 6T


Downgrade..?


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Downgrade..?



nope.. im a top businessman like that... need two phones.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2019)

Newer post to replace previous, now have Samsung Galaxy A40 for main and Nokia 1 (2018) for backup.
I've always been a person of curiosity, I like to explore all the different options available by OEMs where available before truly settling. This A40 may not be flagship but I feel it's really really nice as far as midranges go. Enjoying Samsung's OneUI experience, though I miss elements from "stock" Android as well.
Nokia 1 is amazing as a backup/secondary phone, I used it while my previous phone was broken and I was in the process of getting a new main. Running Pie Go it can perform splendidly for what it is, and do all the same tasks albeit slightly slower.


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 25, 2019)

i feel like i unneccessery bought a Razer Phone 2 ...its too powerful xD


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 25, 2019)

Currently using a Note 9 but I'm thinking of switching to the Librem 5


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 & regretting it (Cannot Root anything above Galaxy 7 IIRC). I want to "downgrade" to a Pixel 2 & Install CopperHead OS on it, because I am so cray & elusive.


----------



## tarras (Nov 29, 2019)

Xiaomi redmi note 4x


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 30, 2019)

@LonelyPhantom uh you can root an note9 as far as i know  only shit is your galaxy knox chip burns through


----------



## IC_ (Nov 30, 2019)

Nothing!


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 30, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> Nothing!


Not even a feature phone? Life would definitely be harder for me if I couldn't call or text people.


----------



## IC_ (Nov 30, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Not even a feature phone? Life would definitely be harder for me if I couldn't call or text people.


Yes
I have some old nokia or some other old phones but I almost never use them


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 30, 2019)

Pixel 2 (Unlocked, but it was the Verizon model EVEN THE LISTING SAID UNLOCKED; still annoyed over that), Nexus 6 (Actually OEM Unlocked)


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 30, 2019)

Razer Phone 2 ...Rooted with Magisk


----------



## Dominator211 (Nov 30, 2019)

As soon as it comes out Hopefully a Samsung Galaxy s11


----------



## zfreeman (Nov 30, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Pixel 2 (Unlocked, but it was the Verizon model EVEN THE LISTING SAID UNLOCKED; still annoyed over that), Nexus 6 (Actually OEM Unlocked)


I thought so too. It turns out 'unlock' refers to the carrier.

https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/44782/unlocked-device-vs-unlocked-bootloader

Bootloader unlocking is only approved by the hardware manufacturer. Specific models are made for a certain 'Software Channel' (Amazon, Verizon, Project fi, etc.) and reserve the right to keep the bootloader locked.

https://support.motorola.com/us/en/solution/MS87215


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 30, 2019)

zfreeman said:


> I thought so too. It turns out 'unlock' refers to the carrier.
> 
> https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/44782/unlocked-device-vs-unlocked-bootloader
> 
> ...


Yeah. But it's annoying af when you buy these off eBay and they come locked. I spent money on this :/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 30, 2019)

I hate people that say Android is better.. iPhone is better. No! Both are great smartphones. They are both pro and con. That's all. And people have their own preference. No smartphones are better at all. Both are great and that's about it!


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 30, 2019)

Sony Xperia XZ1


----------



## Nomi20 (Nov 30, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy Core Prime
LG Treasure
LG G5 
iPhone SE
Essential Phone
Motorola Z2 Force
Samsung Galaxy S10

(Samsung Galaxy Core Prime, LG Treasure, LG G5-Many issues)
(iPhone SE-Not terrible)
(Essential Phone, Motorola Z2 Force-Full of new ideas. The execution was eh)
(S10-Perfect in all ways sadly my model is not exactly oem unlockable)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2019)

Been a bit since I last posted in this thread, replaced my Galaxy Note Edge with a Galaxy S8 a bit over 2 years ago, and now I'm in for another phone upgrade so I'll be updating again at some point in the near future. 

Not sure what I'll go for just yet, mostly deciding between either the Note 10/10+, or the LG G8X ThinQ with the second screen attachment. I want something with a lot of screen real estate, so a Note would be perfect, but then the whole "two screens, can be folded/have one completely detached!" also seems like a good "in between" for the upcoming "folding phone" trend that'll be more common by the time I get another upgrade.


----------



## Nomi20 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Been a bit since I last posted in this thread, replaced my Galaxy Note Edge with a Galaxy S8 a bit over 2 years ago, and now I'm in for another phone upgrade so I'll be updating again at some point in the near future.
> 
> Not sure what I'll go for just yet, mostly deciding between either the Note 10/10+, or the LG G8X ThinQ with the second screen attachment. I want something with a lot of screen real estate, so a Note would be perfect, but then the whole "two screens, can be folded/have one completely detached!" also seems like a good "in between" for the upcoming "folding phone" trend that'll be more common by the time I get another upgrade.


I'm a huge fan of the new Razr in the way it folds.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2019)

Nomi20 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the new Razr in the way it folds.


That also would've been one of my choices, but it won't be launched until early 2020 and it seems it won't be available on Sprint in the US at launch either (since it's eSIM only) so that'd be a no-go  

Would've loved to go for that though, I also love the design of it and it's folding mechanism looks really good, too.


----------



## Nomi20 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That also would've been one of my choices, but it won't be launched until early 2020 and it seems it won't be available on Sprint in the US at launch either (since it's eSIM only) so that'd be a no-go
> 
> Would've loved to go for that though, I also love the design of it and it's folding mechanism looks really good, too.



The Galaxy Fold is awesome but its front screen is really small to its body.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 30, 2019)

All phones I had

iPhone 4S - jailbroken - hand me down
Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo - Lineage OS - Hand me down
Samsung Galaxy A5 2017 - Resurrection Remix - Gift
(current )iPhone 7 Plus - Gift


----------



## paulttt (Nov 30, 2019)

In this order

Vodafone Maxon
Nokia 5110
Nokia 3330
Sony Ericsson t300
Samsung e300
Samsung d500
Sony Ericsson k800
Sony Ericsson k850i
Nokia n85
Nexus one
Desire s
Samsung galaxy s2
Oneplus one
Razer phonr
Huawei P30 pro


----------



## matpower (Dec 1, 2019)

I finally upgraded from my old Redmi Note 3 to a Mi A3 last month. My old phone took a beat during its 4 year run and the battery isn't as great as before but it is still going strong. It is currently being used by my little sister since her Moto G1 died.

As for the Mi A3, great phone for its price. It feels premium (it even uses UFS!) and runs stock Android, IMO it is only missing NFC and a Full HD screen. The 720p Pentile AMOLED is pretty great, but it could be a brighter and rarely the low PPI gets me, but nothing major. The screen could be a deal-breaker for some, so make sure to check it in person if you can. I went to a Mi Store to check it out before buying one, otherwise I would have gone with the Redmi Note 7 instead.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 1, 2019)

I started with a Samsung Galaxy S III, and fell in love with Samsung phones.

So I've had the S III,
S4 for a few years, then jumped to the, S7 and man... that was night and day. S7 battery started shitting itself, got the S9+, and now the S10+. I've never been happier.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2019)

Sora Takihawa said:


> @LonelyPhantom uh you can root an note9 as far as i know  only shit is your galaxy knox chip burns through



That's interesting to know, but it's all good now. I sold it and bought a Pixel 3 & I successfully flashed Graphene OS onto it.


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 1, 2019)

Nokia 6300
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic
Nokia N8-00
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact
Sony Xperia Z5 Compact
Google Pixel 2 (current one)
If anyone knows of a phone with flagship specs with a screen size of or below 5" I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## ScottBBWan (Dec 15, 2019)

i went from my mom's old flip phone (LG enV2), to my mom's old android phone (Galaxy S3 mini), to an android flip phone that I don't remember the name of, to a note 9.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 15, 2019)

Sony Ericsson K880i
IPhone 3GS
IPhone 4
LG G3
Huawei P10 Lite
Razer Phone 2


----------



## pikpol (Dec 23, 2019)

SomeGamer said:


> Nokia 6300
> Nokia 5800 XpressMusic
> Nokia N8-00
> Sony Xperia Z1 Compact
> ...


My current phone is the Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact. It's a 5.0 inch screen. Almost has the same specs as the normal XZ2 (I think it only differs in RAM), but way smaller.
It's stupid they don't make phones of 5 inch anymore :/


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 28, 2019)

Using a Samsung Grand Prime ATM. Gonna upgrade to an S5 soon and run some meme alternative OS on it.


----------



## Rafciu (Jan 17, 2020)

Iphone 7
Samsung Galaxy S8

Recently i bought OnePlus 7T to replace S8, this phone is capable of running my ps2 and 3ds games.  Who needs a switch when You have thease systems on the go


----------



## Themadscientist (Jan 22, 2020)

I run the s8 right now.  I used to be a moderator on xda.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 26, 2020)

I upgraded over the summer to the Moto Z4. My Droid Turbo 2 was in a very very bad spot with the battery. I really didn't want to upgrade since Moto isn't really making flaghship phones anymore... But the Z4 is pretty dang nice for what I payed.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 26, 2020)

Former proud owner of a Blackberry Key1 (after I found an used one for a still high but reasonable price, chiefly 250 €), had to buy an Xperia L3 after the battery exploded (breaking the screen in the process, and spares for either are way too expensive)

Needless to say, my phone typing skills took a dramatic fall


----------



## plasturion (Jan 28, 2020)

Galaxy J5 (2015, snapdragon 410, 1,5gb ram). it's getting slower with more requriment websites like gbatemp after last skin update, especially threads with a lot of vids.


----------



## url8 (Jan 30, 2020)

I got a Samsung Galaxy S6 in late 2018. A very good phone for 2015! It can PSP games in Quad HD! I also used the IR blasters to annoy people by controlling their TVs. I mostly play Kirby games on it. I plan on upgrading to a phone with a triple digit refresh rate next!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 30, 2020)

Upgraded to the iPhone X pro. It’s so faster than my old 6 plus.


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 30, 2020)

url8 said:


> I got a Samsung Galaxy S6 in late 2018. A very good phone for 2015! It can PSP games in Quad HD! I also used the IR blasters to annoy people by controlling their TVs. I mostly play Kirby games on it. I plan on upgrading to a phone with a triple digit refresh rate next!


What app do you use to change the channel on the TV? That would make airports much more bearable.


----------



## Themadscientist (Jan 30, 2020)

zfreeman said:


> What app do you use to change the channel on the TV? That would make airports much more bearable.


On Samsung it's normally peel remote.  Lg ir blaster and lg quick remote are so much better than Samsung's.   They never really made their own dedicated app for ther ir


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2020)

Galaxy S10+
Gave me S7 to @AtsuNii


----------



## jack44556677 (Feb 6, 2020)

I've had them all (figuratively).

The bricks, the sticks, the razors, the qualcomm palm's - you name it and I've probably had one or at least tried it.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 10, 2020)

Finally got my refurbished Galaxy S5 after the first phone came broken, second got lost in the mail... Oh well put a meme custom rom on it and it works great. Well worth the 80 CAD.


----------



## Super.Nova (Feb 10, 2020)

I had multiple NOKIA phones in the past that I don't even recall their names but the last I had were the 6600, N95 and N95 8GB.
After that I got and iPhone 3GS, iPhome 4 and made the jump to Android.
Since then, I had a Galaxy Note 2, Note 4, Galaxy S8+, S10+ briefly and now a Note10+.
Will most probably skip the S20 Ultra and get the next Note in line.

Though I firmly believe Samsung are asking way too much for their recent phones, I know for a fact that they're the best support-wise and that's why I stick with them.
They've become far better than the rest at issuing software updates and that's a plus I appreciate.


EDIT: forgot I also owned a Galaxy Nexus for a while, a Nextbit Robin and an early Windows phone that I used to play Age of Empires on (for the Wololos).


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 10, 2020)

Super.Nova said:


> EDIT: forgot I also owned a Galaxy Nexus for a while, a Nextbit Robin and an early Windows phone that I used to play Age of Empires on (for the Wololos).


Loved the Galaxy Nexus, was my first Smart Phone.


----------



## airrich (Jun 2, 2020)

Pixel 2 XL. Battery life is pretty bad now though. Might have to upgrade soon.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 2, 2020)

Iphone virgin here, 
 I have a 6s


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jun 2, 2020)

i just recently got a Samsung Galaxy S20 (albeit via a contract as i’m too poor to get it pay as you go)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> i just recently got a Samsung Galaxy S20 (albeit via a contract as i’m too poor to get it pay as you go)


Nice we don't have contracts here and u can pay in 24 month installments


----------



## micp (Jun 2, 2020)

iPhone 8 with no real intention of upgrading anytime soon.
Recently replaced the battery so it is all running like new. My days of upgrading my phone yearly are long gone.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 2, 2020)

micp said:


> iPhone 8 with no real intention of upgrading anytime soon.
> Recently replaced the battery so it is all running like new. My days of upgrading my phone yearly are long gone.


I do it every 2 years


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jun 2, 2020)

I went through a lot of Cellphones/Smartphones.
I tried different Operating Systems and ended up with iOS because it was the best at it's Time and i loved the Idea to have an iPod Touch with Phne Functionality.

When i stared working i started to have 2 Phones to seperate Family/Friends from Customers.
Apple unfortunately started to make their Phones worse since the iPhone 7 and Increased their Prices over 1000 that's why i stopped buying new iPhones.
I'm also Fan that the Headphone Jack is missing because i used it daily with my Beats Pro, now i have to use a Bluetooth Adapter to be able to use my Beats Pro which sucks.
Since Apple using OLED Screens, the Notch and an Edge Curved Display i'm done with iPhones but because i don't like Android i don't have any Choice than keeping my iPhone 7 Plus as long as Possible.

  1. Nokia 3330
  2. Samsung V200
  3. Motorola V980
  4. Nokia 6230i
  5. Sony Ericsson W810i
  6. Nokia N73
  7. Nokia N95 + Sony Ericsson K810i
  8. iPhone 3GS + Sony Ericsson W995
  9. iPhone 4 + HTC Desire HD
10. iPhone 4S
11. iPhone 5 + Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (i kept the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 for just for 2 Month as my second Phone and got rid of it)
12. iPhone 5S
13. iPhone 6 + Elephone P9000
14. iPhone 7 Plus + HTC One M9 (Current Devices i'm using)

Now, i own ~300 Cellphones/Smartphones i got from a Company that went out of Business but those Phones above are the Phones i use and used daily. 
A few of the ~300 Phones  have different faulty i'm gonna fix in the Future.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 2, 2020)

Razer Phone 2


----------



## Power5lave (Jun 2, 2020)

samsung S20 ultra, which recently replaced my S9+


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 2, 2020)

1. Google/ASUS Nexus 7 2013 (I know it's a tablet but there are a lot of tablets in this list so whatever, ran Android 4. the touchscreen broke)
2. ZTE Phablet (I forgot what model, it ran Android 6)
3. Amazon Kindle Fire 7 7th gen (Dents on all corners, and no rooting capabilities at the time? Depressing. Runs Android 6)
4. Samsung Galaxy a10e (my current phone, and an epic one at that. Runs Android 9)
Hoping to get a Google Pixel 3a


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 2, 2020)

iPhone XR with 13.3.1

Samsung S9 with Android 10 (My sister gave it to me last year. It is 2 year sold now).


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 2, 2020)

connorroy said:


> iPhone 4


My first phone was iphone 4 too.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 2, 2020)

1) Lg Volt 2
2) Zte Zmax Pro
3) Galaxy J7 Refine 
4) Iphone SE (2020)
Most of these phones, I got for dirt cheap by switching carriers. I have always liked Android alot due to having more custmization but decided to go with an SE since I could get it for 100$ and I could easily jailbreak it. It's a pretty good phone for the price!


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 3, 2020)

just got Samsung Galaxy S10. No idea why MMS messages are impossible without a 3rd party app.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 3, 2020)

Too many phones to list in the past my current phone is the Doogee S60, with a hacked together Russian firmware. So nice  

Actually I have had it for like almost 2 years now, still looks almost brand new and works fantastic.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 7, 2020)

Tempers,

Just found out that Huawei's latest smartphones won't have GOOGLE's support  instead They have HarmonyOS a variant based on AndroidOS v10!

In the end The orange man succeed his evil plan  Huawei banned doing business with Google and gave USA cell phone manufactures/companies a huge and unfair advantage.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 7, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Just found out that Huawei's latest smartphones won't have GOOGLE's support  instead They have HarmonyOS a variant based on AndroidOS v10!


Hi, this isn't true.
The version of Android that new Huawei phones come with these days is nothing to do with HarmonyOS, it's simply based on AOSP (Android Open Source Project), aka the opensource variant of Android that custom roms are also based on, as opposed to the closed-source version that Google distributes to manufacturers. The suite of Google apps is only available to licensed manufacturers, like Huawei used to be, and they're able to keep it on their old devices but not on the new.

HarmonyOS is a new multi-platform operating system that Huawei is developing for the future of their products. It does not currently support phones and has no relation to Android. It's not known when HarmonyOS will run on flagship Huawei smartphones but I bet it will be sometime in the far future given the poor app support facing any new operating system in the mobile space.



leon315 said:


> In the end The orange man succeed his evil plan  Huawei banned doing business with Google and gave USA cell phone manufactures/companies a huge and unfair advantage.


Huawei banned doing business with Google? Google banned doing business with Huawei on the advice of the American president (As stupid as he is), thus disallowing Huawei from using the aforementioned Google suite of android apps. Other manufacturers don't have a "huge" advantage now, just one of their competitors has been severely crippled for the time being, though I would definitely agree the situation is unfair given the lack of evidence to back up "the orange man"'s claims.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 7, 2020)

Seriel said:


> Huawei banned doing business with Google? Google banned doing business with Huawei on the advice of the American president (As stupid as he is), thus disallowing Huawei from using the aforementioned Google suite of android apps. Other manufacturers don't have a "huge" advantage now, just one of their competitors has been severely crippled for the time being, though I would definitely agree the situation is unfair given the lack of evidence to back up "the orange man"'s claims.


THIS IS UNTRUE, some of Chinese companies like HUAWEI, ZTE..... are black listed thus not allowed to do any business with American companies, it wasn't an Orangeman's advice but and specific order which forbids Google to licence HUAWEI's future products, however this may change depending how long the ORANGE MAN stays on his Throne and how long he's planning for his desperate Trade war against China.

Banning Huawei from obtaining GOOGLE's commercial licences will indeed give an huge advantage to all USA based or even worldwide cellphone companies which use google's service, since Google play store's ecosystem has decades of experience behind with million supports from developers, meanwhile HUAWEI an cellphone manufacturer, has to go on his own and start freshnew to build his own OS and appstore.


----------



## matpower (Jun 7, 2020)

Meh, sideload GApps and call it a day. It could have been worse.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 30, 2020)

sony xperia z3, my next phone is going to be an xperia 5


----------



## Cha0tic (Oct 30, 2020)

Note 20 U and Galaxy fold 2


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 30, 2020)

Huawei 20 mate pro which is used just as a audio book player and mp3 player in the car, main phone is a samsung s20+, ultra was too big for my hands. but the s20+ is a pain to get in / out of jeans pocket, think it's more to do with the case though as it has a velvet effect on the back. so when i take it out it gets caught on the inside material and nearly pulls the pocket inside out.lol


----------



## deSSy2724 (Oct 30, 2020)

Is adding Gapps to P40 Series still possible?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 31, 2020)

deSSy2724 said:


> Is adding Gapps to P40 Series still possible?


I mean, you can add Gapps to any Android phone really.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 31, 2020)

gnmmarechal said:


> I mean, you can add Gapps to any Android phone really.



ah P40 is Huawei as far as i know they arent Supported anymore


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 1, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> ah P40 is Huawei as far as i know they arent Supported anymore


Well yeah, but you can sideload Gapps if you really want.


----------



## R3V0 (Nov 18, 2020)

Huawei P30


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 18, 2020)

Moto G7 Power, hoping to upgrade to something better on black friday.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2020)

iPhone 11 Pro space grey 256GB


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 18, 2020)

Razer Phone 2 64GB + a Sandisk 200GB Micro SD Card

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gnmmarechal said:


> Well yeah, but you can sideload Gapps if you really want.



as far as i know its not possible on p40 anymore


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 18, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> Razer Phone 2 64GB + a Sandisk 200GB Micro SD Card
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nothing really stops you from sideloading it on *any* Android device


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 18, 2020)

you can sideload em but they wont work if the phone aint licensed for Google services which is the case for newer Huawei phones.


----------



## Victorzer (Nov 18, 2020)

Moto G9 Play. The Snapdragon 662 in it makes it the perfect phone for me. Meets all my personal needs.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 18, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> you can sideload em but they wont work if the phone aint licensed for Google services which is the case for newer Huawei phones.


It definitely can work.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 18, 2020)

if you sideload gapps on a phone which dont have a license google services wont work


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 19, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> if you sideload gapps on a phone which dont have a license google services wont work


You *can* definitely make it work.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 19, 2020)

no definitely not anymore


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Nov 19, 2020)

My huawei p9 lite died today,so i buy from amazon the blue advance a4 2019.Its budget phone and i dont care to play mobiles games.My games consoles supplied all the enteirnment i need psp,new2dsxl,old 3ds aqua and two playstation 2 waiting for the complete project of the SIO2SD adapters  .


----------



## Roshy (Nov 19, 2020)

LG V50 + Poetic shockproof case + Samsung Evo 64GB


----------



## RobXcore (Nov 19, 2020)

Samsung Galaxy Note 9. Have it since January 2019 and still works as good as the first day.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 19, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> no definitely not anymore


You're wrong, I'm afraid. It's definitely possible. It can most likely be worked around, I'm fairly certain. It hasn't been long since I've last done it on a device that most certainly wasn't ever certified for it.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 19, 2020)

i own a Samsung Galaxy S20 and have had it since like may this year (2020)


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 19, 2020)

gnmmarechal said:


> You're wrong, I'm afraid. It's definitely possible. It can most likely be worked around, I'm fairly certain. It hasn't been long since I've last done it on a device that most certainly wasn't ever certified for it.



like you said it has been LONG AGO since you last done it. The methods dont work anymore....You can try Googlefier but i heard its not compatible with latest OS.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 19, 2020)

Paper cups with string attached.
I drew an apple logo on one cup and android logo on the other just to mix it up a bit. 

But seriously, Huawei p8 lite 2017. Runs as good today as it did in 2017, only complaints are cannot root (thanks Huawei for taking the huff) and not enough storage while encrypting the sd card isn't the best idea on these from research. Maybe the cup idea is better!


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 19, 2020)

Here's my timeline.


First mobile phone: LG 900G. A feature phone with support for Java applets. It was basically a "wannabe" smartphone. I actually quite liked it.







Second mobile phone: LG Optimus Q. An Android smartphone that was affordable and included a slideout keyboard. No major complaints other than the phone being slow, even for its time.







Third mobile phone: Kyocera Rise. This was a mistake. Constant lockups, overheating, required pulling battery every few days. Yikes.







Fourth mobile phone: Samsung Galaxy S4. Seems like pretty much everyone I knew had this phone, so I hopped onboard too. I quite liked it, though I initially had the Verizon model with a locked bootloader, which kind of sucked.







Fifth mobile phone: HTC One M7. I only owned this for a few days as it turned out not to be compatible with the network I was using at the time. Seemed solid, though!







Sixth mobile phone: Samsung Galaxy S4 (again!). This time a Sprint model, so I could finally play with custom ROMs and keep the device on life support for longer. This was the right call. I stayed on this phone until around the time Android 8.1 was the standard.







And lastly, my current mobile phone: Motorola moto x4. I LOVE this phone. While I have ideas and plans on upgrading, this one is my favorite smartphone so far, by far.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 19, 2020)

these threads exists for only that people can show their shits


----------



## Hoboro (Nov 19, 2020)

Atm i got a Redmi Note 9s.
I owned a lot, xD
Can't make a list don't even remember the names but the 1st one was a Nokia 5110, can still remember all the covers and i'm sure it's still in my house somewhere in the mess xD
Have a nice day folks!


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 19, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> these threads exists for only that people can show their shits


And?


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 19, 2020)

Sophie-bear said:


> And?


and signatures do the same purpose


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 19, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> and signatures do the same purpose


I fail to see why this upsets you. You can easily avoid these threads. You don't have to read my signature. I worked hard for what I have.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 19, 2020)

Sophie-bear said:


> I fail to see why this upsets you. You can easily avoid these threads.


I dont mean it upsets me. I'm just saying they are nearly pointless. People can do more usefull things.


Sophie-bear said:


> You don't have to read my signature. I worked hard for what I have


I'm totally agreeing with you. I'm also now working hard for buying a pc like yours. But showing these on signature does not help to someone or is not useful. Instead, we can give useful info or redirect to a helpful website.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm still rocking an S7 Edge and likely will for 2-3 more years or until it dies. Phones are too expensive these days, and the advancements are not great enough, it just doesn't seem worth spending the money when I could be spending it on something that actually makes a big difference.
I want a foldable phone, but I'm waiting for them to become reasonably priced.
My last phone was a Note 3 and I kept that for about 3.5 years. The battery was still good after all that time.
The screen on the current one is kinda messed up, it has purple splotches along the sides and bottom, but only sometimes (it seems the worst when the screen is all white with black text) and it moves around when I scroll down a page. Strange. But it's not a big enough annoyance for me to spend the money on a new phone yet.


----------



## Hoboro (Nov 19, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> I dont mean it upsets me. I'm just saying they are nearly pointless. People can do more usefull things.
> 
> I'm totally agreeing with you. I'm also now working hard for buying a pc like yours. But showing these on signature does not help to someone or is not useful. Instead, we can give useful info or redirect to a helpful website.



Well, in many forum it's requested to put the PC specs on signature so everytime you write a post you don't have to repost all the PC infos. 
So if he/she use sections of the forum where those specs are requested he/she need to have them in the signature.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 19, 2020)

Hoboro said:


> Well, in many forum it's requested to put the PC specs on signature so everytime you write a post you don't have to repost all the PC infos.
> So if he/she use sections of the forum where those specs are requested he/she need to have them in the signature.


You are kinda right and I agree with you but we all know that gbatemp is heavily focused on consoles and console hacking.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 19, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> You are kinda right and I agree with you but we all know that gbatemp is heavily focused on consoles and console hacking.


There's a whole PC sub-forum here, and I'm mostly here to help people. In my opinion, what's in my signature is my choice and the reason shouldn't matter... so long as it doesn't break the rules.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 19, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> like you said it has been LONG AGO since you last done it. The methods dont work anymore....You can try Googlefier but i heard its not compatible with latest OS.


Like I said... it *hasn't* been long....


----------



## Nomi20 (Jan 19, 2021)

Nomi20 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the new Razr in the way it folds.



Haha, I forgot about this but I finally got one this month.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Been a bit since I last posted in this thread, replaced my Galaxy Note Edge with a Galaxy S8 a bit over 2 years ago, and now I'm in for another phone upgrade so I'll be updating again at some point in the near future.
> 
> Not sure what I'll go for just yet, mostly deciding between either the Note 10/10+, or the LG G8X ThinQ with the second screen attachment. I want something with a lot of screen real estate, so a Note would be perfect, but then the whole "two screens, can be folded/have one completely detached!" also seems like a good "in between" for the upcoming "folding phone" trend that'll be more common by the time I get another upgrade.


Welp, since this was posted I finally got an upgrade after waiting another year after this and...

It's the Galaxy Z Fold 2


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 19, 2021)

Pixel 128GB


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jan 19, 2021)

Some flip phone ~3 months
Sharp Aquos Crystal ~6 Months
Google Pixel ~2 and a half years
Xiaomi Mi Mix 3 ~over a year
Currently I have my most expensive phone yet, the iPhone 12 Pro Max but I got it on a pretty good discount. I think Oneplus has the best budget phones in the US and the only downside is it isn't an iPhone (iPhones are kinda the norm here)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 19, 2021)

I've had too many phones to list

Samsung Galaxy mega 6.3
Htc
Motorola/droid
Blu
Generic Chinese (these are hit or miss)
Kyrocera event
iPhone pre 4s
Google Nexus 5
Amazon fire phone



Many others


----------



## Jayro (Jan 19, 2021)

Still rocking the Galaxy S10 Plus.

It's a solid performing phone. The battery hasn't gone to shit yet, and I'm shocked! I can still get through an entire workday and have about 30% or more when I get home. Great phone. Once it's paid off, I might get a Galaxy S21 Ultra, but we'll see.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 19, 2021)

i just got a brand new  pixel 3 a XL  from wulmurt
for $24 , no contract  ,$24 outright    carried locked to sprint   and i have TMO but it works ,except for some reason   texting pics to at&t iphone is not working and  i don't have visual VM in the  stock phone app and have to use my  carriers visual VM app ,  but i had this issue on my other phone too though it did work for a little while
finally   updating from my   nexus 6p
really disappointed that  they got rid of trusted voice unlock on newer versions of android though , the one feature i will miss
the most,  i really hope they  give us back the ability to   control  security on our own devices  ,  removing  voice unlock is retarded and so is the limited smart lock and trusted device settings in android,    relocks your phones   anyways and no way to  set it to not  relock when connected to a trusted device
Jesus  Christ just put a fukcing disclaimer  that say this may not be secure and let us make our own damn decisions


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 19, 2021)

I bought my 1st Gen factory unlocked pixel 128gb for about $60, you can get the pixel XL unlocked for about 10-20 bucks more


----------



## Nomi20 (Jan 19, 2021)

weatMod said:


> i just got a brand new  pixel 3 a XL  from wulmurt
> for $24 , no contract  ,$24 outright    carried locked to sprint   and i have TMO but it works ,except for some reason   texting pics to at&t iphone is not working and  i don't have visual VM in the  stock phone app and have to use my  carriers visual VM app
> 
> Can you change your APN to T-MOBILEs


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2021)

Galaxy Note 20 Ultra as my works mobile
Galaxy Note 10 for personal use
I have a Xperia Play and a Huawei Mate 20 Pro as well in my house but they never get used lol.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 20, 2021)

I have a TCL A501DL from Safelink that I purchased and got on their pay-as-you-go plans from Tracfone. It's kind of dinky, to be honest, and I don't like the camera on it, but it's servicable enough to make calls and get texts.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 20, 2021)

Nomi20 said:


> Can you change your APN to T-MOBILEs""


it is on t mobile's APN
T-Mobile US (fast.t-mobile.com)
the only other one is
T-Mobile MMS ( TMUS)

i remember having problems before with APN's on  the nexus 6p with both metro PCS and  TMO too
i think i brought it in    got really lucky to find someone who knew what they were doing  ,  i think they set a custom  APN and there were a shit ton of setting that had to set and tweaked
problems is that finding anyone who knows their ass from for their ear hole  working at  TMO store is like finding  a golden rainbow unicorn
fuk you are lucky if youo can fine anyone who can speak english
 i was in the TMO near my house today arguing the guy about APN setting   he insisted that it has nothing to so with texts not going through or  no   visual VM, i told him i had the same problem  with my other phone and that  changing   something in APN settings fixed it, he  was not hearing it  and kept telling it   if it the APN  setting was wrong   i would not get any  data at all  , i told him no that is not how it works and he was getting pissed off, i  really din't want to argue do i just grabbed my free TMO Tuesday swag and left
Google just absolutely fucking sucks at literally everything they do , everything the touch turns to bloody diarrhea
I mean oh my last phone the  nexus 6p was never sold by  TMO so there is at least some excuse  that they don]t know the APN settings of  the phone  cause it  is a  bring your own  device (still not much of an excuse because every device should have the APN settings for all carriers listed in some database where carriers and can find them to configure phones for their network) but ok
 the   Pixel 3  Xl   was sold by TMO and this is  essentially a carrier phones  and  POS google can not even  tell these morons how their hardware need to  configured when they are   fucking licensing  TMO  to sell their phones
there is no excuse  but it is really not surprising at all ,  because everything the do    is   half assed ass backwared insid eout and upsaide  down
an epic disaster and  dumpster fire of stadia like proportions


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 20, 2021)

My pixel supports everything but the vga, and display ports....120w hp thunderbolt dock g2, shit does charge my phone in under an hour, it'd be perfect for emulation...... otherwise I do recommend this for people who have usb-c devices


----------



## matpower (Feb 8, 2021)

Moved from Mi A3 to Poco X3 today. One of the best decisions I have taken this year.
The Mi A3 was one of the worst phones I have bought in the past few years so I only kept it for a year and a month. Hopefully the Poco X3 won't walk the same path.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 9, 2021)

matpower said:


> The Mi A3 was one of the worst phones I have bought in the past few years so I only kept it for a year and a month.


What made the Mi A3 so bad?


----------



## matpower (Feb 9, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> What made the Mi A3 so bad?


Software Updates were often buggy. The phone worked out OK in Android 9, then it got three buggy Android 10 updates, but they got fixed (but still with obvious bugs). Android 11 came out in December last year and bricked phones. They released it again mid-January and it had animation bugs and it made I/O operations on my phone deadly slow.

Then comes up WiFi. It uses a single antenna for WiFi and Bluetooth so the connection would be jack shit unless you disabled Bluetooth and Bluetooth scanning, as I had a bunch of BT devices (controller, headphones, smart watch), I had dead slow WiFi which would drop dead randomly or my phone would drop my devices (fixed with Android 11, but then WiFi dropped more).

Finally, the vibration motor died in December so I got real tired of this shit and decided to buy the Poco X3 as soon as I would get a full time job, which happened last month.

Overall it wasn't a bad phone, unironically I tried a MIUI port (from its Chinese counterpart, CC9e) for it during his tenure and it blew the stock Android One image in stability, so obviously Xiaomi just don't give a shit to Android One.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 9, 2021)

1. some aids xperia from like 2011
2. some aids xperia from like 2013
3. huwawei p20 lite


----------



## Brairf (Feb 10, 2021)

Galaxy Note 10


----------



## SilverDen (Feb 10, 2021)

Galaxy S20+ in Aura Red, the first phone I ever got that was new when I received it (I'm 26 btw)


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

*Battery never dies....but damn that long distance.*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

iPhone 5c


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> iPhone 5c


Actually that what I'm really on still too, actually think mine is the 5S... but I had to pull apart and replace battery inside last summer, pain to pull the glass screen off without cracking the screen, but still rocking, and all I need.


----------



## NNate (Feb 10, 2021)

OnePlus 6T


----------



## Nxz (Mar 18, 2021)

Note 20 Ultra, though it's the Exynos variant so I can't emulate Cytra or Dolphi at all.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 18, 2021)

My old phone broke so I upgraded to a Galaxy A11.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 19, 2021)

i changed from a Razer Phone 2 to a ASUS ROG Phone 3


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 20, 2021)

My current phone broke but I plan to get the upcoming Poco F3


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 22, 2021)

I up graded from shouting as loud as I can to, using 2 paper cups and 10 ft of string.


----------



## Griffin36 (Mar 25, 2021)

At the moment I have Samsung Galaxy S6


----------



## Windaga (Mar 25, 2021)

Galaxy S8+. I was looking forward to upgrading soon, but I haven't found a phone that has everything I want in it (ip68, headphone jack, dual front firing speakers, good camera) for less than $1,000. So I might just hold onto it until one does.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 25, 2021)

i have an Asus ROG Phone 3. nvm i saw i posted it before here lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2021)

I had / have the following phones:


LG Cookie KP500
Huawei Ascend Y330
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime G531F
Huawei P8 Lite 2017
Xiaomi Redmi 8 (My main phone at the moment)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 27, 2021)

MiniBytes said:


> I had / have the following phones:
> 
> 
> LG Cookie KP500
> ...


Cool!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2021)

My wife and I both own iPhone 12 Pro Maxes


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jun 27, 2021)

Recently got a Samsung S21 and loving it so far


----------



## Chary (Jun 27, 2021)

After having exclusively iPhones (6S Plus and X) I moved to the Galaxy S20 Ultra. I like that I can use my phone for emulation, especially dolphin, and the big screen is really nice and pretty, but I miss iOS. No regrets, but sometimes you just gotta roll with the OS you're comfortable with!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 27, 2021)

Currently using a Galaxy Note 20 Ultra for work related stuff. And a Huawei p30 Pro for personal use. Also have a Note 10 as backup phone.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2021)

S21 Ultra. Why? I don't know.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 28, 2021)

Love my S21 Ultra 5G (Snapdragon)


----------



## lwiz (Jun 28, 2021)

Asus Zenphone Pro M1 running Lineage 17.1 and OpenGapps nano beta. Next phone will probably be also something that can be deGoogled. Apple, meh.


----------



## 6adget (Jun 28, 2021)

Galaxy A20. It's been a great phone for me. I like the screen size, and it works great for emulation. I use my 8bitdo pro 2 with it by using the clip thingy. I can also play my stadia games on it with no problems at all. It's kinda crazy to play cyberpunk 2077 on it, but it plays that game just as well as my PC does.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 28, 2021)

Welp, now on a Galaxy Note 10+.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2021)

Recently switched from Android to iOS and picked up an iPhone 11. After years of dealing with clunky design I got sick of Android, and while I don’t necessarily like iOS either, you can’t argue with benchmark results - Apple’s silicon is just better, and has been better for a couple of SoC generations. Still getting used to the new ecosystem, but I have to say it was totally worth it. The UI is nice and snappy, can recommend.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 17, 2021)

Used to have a Samsung Galaxy j3 months ago but then I got an iPhone XR

(the double post was a glitch)


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

Out of 5, lemme get back to you on which one I pick to post.


----------



## gatoula (Oct 1, 2021)

Realme 6i it can run roms up to ps1 fine.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 1, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Out of 5, lemme get back to you on which one I pick to post.


Give us the most ancient one.


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 5, 2021)

Let's see:

1. Some shitty Siemens phone my parents got me
2. Nokia 5110 that was shaved off to look like a 6210
3. Nokia 3330
4. Nokia 3310 * 2 (3 and 4 Kept breaking because of tight pants)
5. Some weird Sony flip phone that got stolen
6. Nokia 8810 (Not really sure about the model name)
7. HTC Wizard - first smart phone I got
8. iPhone 3G - loved and hated it. I hated it for browsing sites, like GBATemp kept crashing Safari
9. Xperia Play - last sliding phone I got
10. Galaxy Note 10.1 - Yes I used a tablet as a phone 2 times
11. Galaxy Note Pro
12. Galaxy Note 4
13. Galaxy Note FE - Cracked the screen due to a sleepy rushed going to the airport morning
14. Galaxy Note 9 - Still using it for VR
15. LG V60 with dual screen - Kind of like it but hate that the stylus sucks. Kind of use it sometimes as a slightly better but also kind of worse 3ds xl

Will probably get the next Flip 4... 2 years after its release


----------



## RAHelllord (Oct 5, 2021)

In order (as far as I remember them):

Nokia 3410
Motorola RAZR (the original one)
Motorola RAZR v2
LG KM900 Arena (the first """real""" smartphone I owned)
Motorola Atrix
Motorola RAZR HD
Motorola X Style
Motorola G100

Bought all of them on my own dime, though only the Nokia, LG, X Style, and G100 were new, rest I got used from others so I was usually at least one or two generations behind.
I can _highly_ recommend the G100 as workhorse. That thing is extremely strong while only being about half the price of a flagship offering, huge battery, and no uselessly bloated android. Only downsides are the lack of front facing dual speakers, only 20w charging for the 5,000mAh battery, and that the security patches lag behind by a month or two. But beyond that you get serviceable cameras, can hook it up to your TV as emulation box, and the Snapdragon 870 makes everything butter smooth.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 5, 2021)

None sadly


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 5, 2021)

Currently on a Galaxy A40.  I'm at that age now where a phone is just a phone.  Been through the phase of "Look! My new phone can do this!!" then after a month its just a phone and its lost its sparkle.


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Oct 5, 2021)

The Phones I owned over the years are:
Galaxy Mini
Galaxy S2
HTC Amaze 4G
Galaxy S7 Edge
Galaxy S9+
And Now my current phone is S10+.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2021)

samsung A51, I believe.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 1, 2021)

That OP is funny as hell. Holy cow. And it wasn't that long ago (to an old guy like me).

But we just upgraded to iPhone SEs (2020) because our phone company is going to 5G (or went, I don't know). Love the hardware, but there are a lot of little steps that seem belabored when it comes to setting preferences for everyday stuff. Still glad to be back to iPhone.


----------



## dei99 (Nov 14, 2021)

Iphone 8 Plus


----------



## zeroultima6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Samsung S9+ and S10, mainly for multitasking


----------



## Slavaka (Nov 14, 2021)

Hard to remember them all. Here goes without all the model numbers:
old unbreakable nokia(was a family cell phone since they werent a big thing way back then)
cheap walmart go phone was my first cell phone. Dont even remember the name.
LG VU
Samsung galaxy
Samsung epic
Galaxy note
blackberry(dont remember the model, but it was free)
galaxy s3
iphone 4(very short trial run, but im too used to android)
ZTE walmart phone
note 5
note 8
galaxy s8+(current back up phone just in case)
Note 20 ultra(current phone)

Im sure I skipped over a few random flip phones in there that I can barely remember. My favorites have always been the note series because of it being a bigger phone, and I have had to use the pen for document signing through email many times. A bit sad that there is not another note in the works currently, but if I understand correctly they are adapting many of the features into the S line.


----------



## Daihakushaku (Nov 14, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> Currently on a Galaxy A40.  I'm at that age now where a phone is just a phone.  Been through the phase of "Look! My new phone can do this!!" then after a month its just a phone and its lost its sparkle.


Yeah i also just don't care much about phones anymore, i just have a Galaxy A20 which i only use to run some emulators, watch youtube, anime, etc... since it has a great sAMOLED screen.


----------



## Happy1337 (Nov 15, 2021)

LG G5 (with battery number 4) @samsung Galaxy A12 :/


----------



## MSX (Nov 16, 2021)

Still rocking that Pixel 2. Probably the only Pixel Google didn't mess up


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Nov 21, 2021)

Samsung galaxy s20 fe snapdragon varient. Usually the UK phone companies give us the crap processor varients


----------



## schaemarc (Dec 12, 2021)

Samsung S7Edge


----------



## Lacius (Dec 12, 2021)

I was using a Huawei Mate 8 until this year when I was forced to upgrade because of 3G support going away, so I'm using a Pixel 5a now.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 13, 2021)

Galaxy A02s. Just regular phone use, watch youtube, porn, downloaded gay sex vids. I mean regular stuff. and watch other stations other than whats on my tv at the same time.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2021)

Galaxy M51. It's been about 8 months since i bought it, i don't game on it apart for some puzzle games now & then, it has a really good battery and same specs as the A71.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 11, 2022)

Finally! I got new phone for my happy birthday!!!! 

XIAOMI REDMI 9C with Android 10, MUI 12, RAM 4 GB, CPU Octa-core Max 2.30 GHz, 
Model M2006C3MG, Internal Storage 128 GB etc...

Replacing my old one, Wiko Phone because screen was half broken, outdated Android 7, can't install
some apps that required latest android version, doesn't have nice emoji likes ️️ etc....


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 27, 2022)

Iphone 11 currently, I've been on the fence of jailbreaking it but aren't really sure if it's worth it.

If I won't jailbreak my Iphone tho then i'll probably upgrade to an android for the freedom and customization


----------



## Viri (Jan 27, 2022)

iPhone SE 2020
Nord N105G

The Nord I got for "free", because I ported over a phone number, and paid 1 month of Metro. lol


----------



## SaberLilly (Jan 27, 2022)

Iphone XS Max, upgraded from a Galaxy A10e. The difference between the two is night and day mostly because i have actual storage on the iphone!


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jan 27, 2022)

Sophie-bear said:


> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> First mobile phone: LG 900G. A feature phone with support for Java applets. It was basically a "wannabe" smartphone. I actually quite liked it.
> ...



Last year, I upgraded to the OnePlus Nord N10 5G. My favorite phone so far. I made the right choice.


----------



## OnLeeToo (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't use many old version of phone (Nokia, Sony Ericsson, Blackberry, etc) since my parents are pretty poor. But since Android is getting popular, I start using it. 

Here is my list of phones:
- Acer Z130 (Liquid Z3) 
 My first phone, with 512MB RAM rockin' and a power button on top. I remember playing GTA San Andreas android version with it and it was an amazing experience as first time android user. I fell in love with it and it's really f-ing cheap phone. 

- Acer Liquid Jade S
  Got this phone inherited from my brother with already leaky battery, not using it for a long time since this was only a replacement phone for my brand new HTC phone. Doesn't make an impression for me

- HTC 10
I fell love with this phone immediately. With big screen and powerful GPU makes this a perfect phone for me because I like playing games. Sadly it got stolen and until now I hate myself because of it 

- Redmi 4x
Very f-ing cheap phone but with powerful spec. I love every single aspect of it. And it comes with fingerprint which is kinda cool for me  . Xiaomi is booming and I love it because I don't want to using an fancy phone with outdated hardware because I don't have a money to upgrade. And sadly it got broken. 

- Redmi Note 4x
Another replacement phone, using it only for 2-3 months. 

- Redmi Note 8 Pro
Another powerful phone, love it because the price and it can play GI which is awesome. 

Now I'm using Poco F3 and it is very good phone. Powerful and with 120 hz screen rate, and also come with reasonable price which is great


----------



## Ravag3 (Feb 9, 2022)

OnLeeToo said:


> I don't use many old version of phone (Nokia, Sony Ericsson, Blackberry, etc) since my parents are pretty poor. But since Android is getting popular, I start using it.
> 
> Here is my list of phones:
> - Acer Z130 (Liquid Z3)
> ...


Xiaomi is great! 

I'm using the 9T pro right now, but I had a Mi Mix 2s too.  I've only ever run them with custom ROMs, but the quality to price cant be beat.


----------



## Bonfyre (Feb 19, 2022)

Pixel 4, I like it a lot. It's a shame I am disliking Google more and more as the years go on.


----------



## vize13 (Mar 13, 2022)

Poco X3 Pro.


----------



## quesobobbie (Mar 20, 2022)

Pixel 4, I used to have an iPhone and I don't even miss it anymore


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Apr 6, 2022)

I currently have a pink Samsung Galaxy S9 that I've had since it came out. The back camera is completely busted but the battery's still good. Honestly I kinda miss my flip phone from back in the day. Slamming my phone closed to hang up was super satisfying.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 6, 2022)

Huawei Mate 20 X


----------



## Jamesontiveros (Apr 6, 2022)

I am using iPhone12.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Apr 6, 2022)

Since i don't have many phones i think i can easily say all the ones i've had.

Iphone SE (Original)
Samsung Note 2
Samsung Note 3
Samsung Galaxy s7 Edge
LG G7 ThinQ
Google Pixel 2
Google Pixel 5 (Current Phone!)

Personally i enjoyed the Pixel phones the most.


----------



## binkinator (Apr 6, 2022)

iPhone 12 mini

(I have an iPad Pro 12.9 for tablet use...don’t need an iPhablet on the side of my head just to talk to people.)


----------



## nxwing (Apr 6, 2022)

I currently have a Poco F3 which I got during a sale. I hate Xiaomi's skin though so I unlocked the bootloader and got a custom ROM on it.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 6, 2022)

I don't remember what model Nokia phone I owned during high school, but for graduation I got an iPhone 6S, which was my first smartphone. 3-4 years later, when the battery on it started to become equal to my general energy levels, I got a Galaxy S9+, which is the phone I still use now.
Not sure what my next phone would be, but I don't care right now; the S9+ works perfectly fine.


----------



## driverdis (Apr 17, 2022)

iPhone 12 Mini. Love the size and speed of the phone and it is nice not having a phablet size phone again.

Had Android since the first smartphones with it and switched to iPhone a few years back due to how bad Android fragmentation, limiting of features, and software updates has become.

5-6 years of support including new major software revisions is at least triple what big Android phone manufacturers are doing right now.


----------



## Nomi20 (Apr 18, 2022)

Motorola Droid 4


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 18, 2022)

Samsung galaxy note 7*_* 
Microsoft Nokia Lumia Windows 8 
iPhone 7+
iPhone 10R
Motorola Z3 

*_* I know they lit on fire but I got a safer battery


----------



## Nomi20 (Apr 18, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> Samsung galaxy note 7*_*
> Microsoft Nokia Lumia Windows 8
> iPhone 7+
> iPhone 10R
> ...


That's awesome! Hold on to it forever. They are hard to get a hold of.


----------



## cracker (Apr 18, 2022)

Nomi20 said:


> Motorola Droid 4



Does it DROID when it crashes? I had a Droid 3 that I loved for the keyboard, but hated for all the DROIDing.


----------



## Nomi20 (Apr 18, 2022)

cracker said:


> Does it DROID when it crashes? I had a Droid 3 that I loved for the keyboard, but hated for all the DROIDing.



Honestly it does not crash very much, I only use a phone for a few social media aspects and the rest of time just calling and texting. Before I put on the custom rom I am using now it did that exact thing. They were pretty well known for it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 18, 2022)

I have a phone? When did that happen?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 19, 2022)

Bold of you to assume that i have a phone


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 21, 2022)

I guess I do have a phone. I heard ringing coming from my couch, and when I looked under the cusions, there it was. I'll get back to you when I figure out what it is. but I gotta take the call first. Excuse me.

Hello, Mommy how are you? youve been dead for 30 years or so...


----------



## impeeza (Apr 21, 2022)

my very first phone was a "Burger Phone"






and then was a Mickey phone:



 from there a lot of chinnese ones.


----------



## Elden_Dead (Apr 22, 2022)

I own a OnePlus 10 Pro for the past 2 weeks and it is pretty good with the performance!


----------



## Two_Fitty (Apr 27, 2022)

My first phone was a iPhone 6s then I got a xr which I’m currently using


----------



## SaberLilly (Apr 27, 2022)

my first phone was some old galaxy model, now i use an iphone XS Max and a Galaxy A02S.


----------



## Xabring (May 10, 2022)

Currently own a Galaxy S20 FE, cheaper than the flagship (but not by munch) but more important, Can it run Crysis Genshin Impact? Aww yeah it does.


----------



## kehkou (May 10, 2022)

BV 6600 Pro. IDK what's better, watching TV in the shower, using it as a hacky sack, or the thermal camera (move over, Predator).
Those commies are probably using it to listen to my every word, but I don't give a fuck!™





Now, if only they would make an Android 11 based DynaTAC.


----------



## spoggi (Jun 2, 2022)

I have a Samsung galaxy s10
I love the Hi-Res camera and the 10x zoom function


----------



## sley (Jun 2, 2022)

I had a LOT of phones, my first one was the

*2011 Huawei U8650: *I had the option to get this or a Samsung Galaxy Y and chose this phone because it looked much nicer and not so hilariously small at the time. I tinkered a lot with custom roms on this one and except not being able to play even Minecraft because of no armv7 support it was a great first phone.

*2012 S3 Mini: *Everybody had this one at school and it was such a cool device for the price. I had my first experiences with stuff like Whatsapp+, N64 Emulation an actually usable browser and in general a great allround device. I remember playing GBA games with MyBoy and trading pokemon over bluetooth.

*2013 Moto G: *Great reliable phone running clean android, not much to say about this one but in a good way.

*2014 Samsung Galaxy Alpha: *decent smartphone but I dont remember much about it except listening to much music with Poweramp and being annoyed at the bad battery life.

*2015 Google Nexus 5: *The Design and Software of that phone was awesome! Sadly it's battery life was horrible and buggy so I didn't keep it much.

*2016 Galaxy A5 (2016):* My first waterproof phone, it had a fingerprint scanner on the home button and a sleek design.

*2018 Galaxy S8: *I wanted this because of it's all screen design and it was pretty good, sadly it got hot fast and performance wasn't very good because of that, and again poor battery life.

*2019 Google Pixel 3a: *This is more of an sidegrade specs wise but it was a HUGE upgrade in the camera and battery department, one of my favorite phones because I always wanted to get a pixel but they were too expensive so this was perfect.
I really liked the Google features and AI stuff the phone had.

*2020 iPhone Xs:* I wanted to try an Apple phone because I got it cheap and was interested in iOS, but it's camera sucked and battery life was also bad.

*2022 iPhone 13:* Made my first ever contract for a phone. Great allrounder with the best battery life I have seen in a phone yet and my *current phone*, iOS is already getting boring but nowadays I prefer reliability instead of tinkering.


----------



## LabronFox (Jun 5, 2022)

my first phone was a nokia


----------



## Aeolus99 (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm owning an iphone 11. My first phone was a samsung galaxy S5


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 5, 2022)

iPhone SE, 2nd gen, 2 years old. It should hold up for some years.


----------



## User007 (Jun 14, 2022)

My first ever phone was NOKIA EXPRESS MUSIC, with side lights.
Then I moved to SONY XPERIA MINI, later to LENOVO, then to MiA1. RIght now I am using iPhone XR, for the last 3 years.
It was a great upgrade. Above all, it was the best buy so far in my life. Second I will always rate the miA1.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 16, 2022)

my main phone is a Asus ROG Phone 3, my second phone (using for bloodsugar measurment) is an IPhone XR and then i have a spare third phone a Razer Phone 2


----------



## Elden_Dead (Jun 22, 2022)

The OnePlus 10 Pro is getting worse so I'm gonna change to a Google Pixel 7 or Nothing phone! Any advice?


----------



## Allus (Jun 28, 2022)

Iphone 6 is the best


----------



## Tomato123 (Jun 28, 2022)

Years are estimates since I don't remember exact details. Phones were never a big deal to me until more recent years so never bothered to remember.
2007 Motorola Razr V3im (Hand down from my dad. Was already pretty beaten up so didn't last long and didn't have anything for a few years after.)
2014 Sony Xperia T3 (Broke but don't remember exactly how. I think liquid damage.)
2015 Acer Liquid Z200
2017 Sony Xperia XZ Premium (First phone I had that I would consider a nice phone. Dead USB-C port killed it after a few years and messed up the repair by snapping a ribbon cable.)
2021 Google Pixel 3 XL (Current phone and no plans to change any time soon.)

Might consider getting a new phone once the Pixel 3 XL stops receiving new Android versions but not a fan of the Pixel 6 so not sure what. Will just wait and see once that day comes. I tend to just use phones until they break so might also just do that haha.


----------



## mrgone (Jun 28, 2022)

2020/2010s:
umidigi power (current)
cubot note s
samsung duos
palm centro

2000s:
a sony cellphone (maybe w800 ?)
palm tungsten w (for surfing and texting only, as it requires a headset for calls)
sony t610
motorola razor
nokia (the really small one, cant remember the name)
nokia (the relly common one, something 65xx i think)


also: i have a nokia 6021 lying around


----------



## AnnaSokolski (Jun 28, 2022)

I use a phone from Xiaomi. Xiaomi top for its money ahah.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 15, 2022)

Samsung Galaxy A40 (my "smart" phone but without sensitive info) and a simple phone

Looking to buy a 4G "simple" phone since 2G/3G are being discontinued worldwide so that sucks.


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 15, 2022)

Sony Ericson K880I
IPhone 3GS
IPhone 4
HTC ONE M7
Huawei P10
Razer Phone 2
ASUS ROG Phone 3


----------



## Zajumino (Aug 28, 2022)

Pixel 2 XL
Ever since it overheated I have had an issue with the screen not working properly. Sometimes it mostly stops accepting inputs, but it resets when I turn it off and back on. After some testing, I realized that it usually breaks when I touch a certain area.
Besides that, it works fine.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 28, 2022)

Motorola Atrix
Nexus 5
Nexus 5x
Nexus 5x -Return
Nexus 5x - Return
Moto G8

Sometime after one of my Nexus 5x returns to Google, someone texted me from another country, asking for my screenlock password, because they somehow gotten ahold of it and restored it.   Nexus 5 still works, but Google's reliability is forever trashed in my eyes.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 28, 2022)

Still rocking my Galaxy S21. There was zero innovation with the S22, so I skipped it.


----------



## DKB (Aug 28, 2022)

Pixel 2 XL. Had to sell my iPhone for cash. Might get the Pixel 7 Pro or just wait for the S23.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 28, 2022)

DKB said:


> Pixel 2 XL. Had to sell my iPhone for cash. Might get the Pixel 7 Pro or just wait for the S23.


Love seeing people switch from Apple to Android.


----------



## DaFixer (Aug 28, 2022)

Xiaomi Mi 10


----------



## ioann1s (Sep 8, 2022)

Xiaomi Mi Max 3 6/128, still going strong as my daily driver.


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 18, 2022)

Unknown, LG
Galaxy S7 Edge
Oneplus 6T
Pixel 4 XL
iPhone 11 Pro Max
Galaxy S21 Ultra
iPhone 12 Pro Max
Pixel 6 Pro


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 25, 2022)

Xiaomi Note5 & Mi Max 3


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 26, 2022)

Samsung A52S

I'll use it for a few banking apps that are incompatible with my Fire HD 8 tablet (because it's not x64 so they refuse to work). But mainly, I'll be interested to see how it runs DC and GCN emulators as it has 6GB RAM.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 26, 2022)

LibreNyaa said:


> Unknown, LG
> Galaxy S7 Edge
> Oneplus 6T
> Pixel 4 XL
> ...


Why so many?

Smartphones regrettably after a certain amount of years no longer receive security updates so that makes me uneasy using it.

That's one of the things that have kind of annoyed me about it because despite how great the specs may be, it becomes "outdated" and "expired" so that customers buy another one. 

Surely XDA has a solution for that. I'll have to check out.


----------



## Robru1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Nokia 3210


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Why so many?
> 
> Smartphones regrettably after a certain amount of years no longer receive security updates so that makes me uneasy using it.
> 
> ...


For me, it's because I have a plan through my carrier that along with insurance, I can pay off half of the phone, and trade it in for the full trade-in value and upgrade, so I only have to pay off half of the total price of every phone I have. I've stopped making use of that recently and will keep my phones until security updates run out from now on since it's stopped being worth it with phones lately being barely worth an upgrade at all.


----------



## aoikurayami (Sep 26, 2022)

A "realme pro 5" I think

I also have a SGIII laying around so I can doodle when away from home

(My cutey P900 Samsung tablet is so noice )


It's kinda fun how the whole EMR-Pen thing turned me into a Samsung whore..

PS:
Rip LG


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

Never had one, The closes thing i have to one is a 3DS, a PSP, and a DSi


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 27, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Never had one, The closes thing i have to one is a 3DS, a PSP, and a DSi


I looked up your profile and it says 17, so you're gonna have to use one eventually. Even if it's a "brick" phone.

Smartphones have become computers in a pocket rather than just a phone.

I have 1x "Brick" phone and 1x Smartphone, but the smartphone never leaves the house and it's not fear of getting robbed, it's that it feels too big and a good ol' traditional phone is what I grew up with.


----------



## WG481 (Sep 27, 2022)

iPhone 13 mini in Blue. Honestly, it's nice. Especially because of GameCube emulation being incredible (thank you AltStore and DolphiniOS).

I also have an iPhone, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, and iPhone 4S laying around.


----------



## binkinator (Sep 28, 2022)

WG481 said:


> iPhone 13 mini in Blue. Honestly, it's nice. Especially because of GameCube emulation being incredible (thank you AltStore and DolphiniOS).
> 
> I also have an iPhone, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, and iPhone 4S laying around.


I’m “upgrading“ my 12 mini to a 13 mini so I can keep the form factor for just a little bit longer.  Maybe they’ll bring it back with the 15 mini?


----------



## WG481 (Sep 28, 2022)

binkinator said:


> I’m “upgrading“ my 12 mini to a 13 mini so I can keep the form factor for just a little bit longer.  Maybe they’ll bring it back with the 15 mini?


I mean, new chip? A15? I guess...

What confuses me is why Apple put the iPhone 13's A15 Bionic into the 14 line, which is just plain laziness.


----------



## binkinator (Sep 28, 2022)

WG481 said:


> I mean, new chip? A15? I guess...
> 
> What confuses me is why Apple put the iPhone 13's A15 Bionic into the 14 line, which is just plain laziness.



They’ve been literally “phoning it in”…my wife got the new 14 and her old 13 fits in the case but the buttons moved juuuuuust enough not to work.  Lazy.  100%


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 11, 2022)

Xiaomi Poco X3 NFC, bought on launch day.
Love this little beast. One of the best performance/price ratios I've ever seen in my life.

Upgrading soon-ish to a Poco X4 GT for that 5G goodness, as it is the *only* accessible phone (out of 4) in GSM Arena's Phone Finder that matches my requirements (5G, IR, LCD, 3.5mm jack, 5 Ah+ battery, 2.6MHz+ CPU, 6GB+ RAM)

I don't get the raging boner against 3.5mm mainstream brands have these days, nor the lack of IR.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 11, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Xiaomi Poco X3 NFC, bought on launch day.
> Love this little beast. One of the best performance/price ratios I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Upgrading soon-ish to a Poco X4 GT for that 5G goodness, as it is the *only* accessible phone (out of 4) in GSM Arena's Phone Finder that matches my requirements (5G, IR, LCD, 3.5mm jack, 5 Ah+ battery, 2.6MHz+ CPU, 6GB+ RAM)
> ...


What can you even use IR for on an Android device? Can't say I've ever had a phone with it.


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 11, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> What can you even use IR for on an Android device? Can't say I've ever had a phone with it.



It has helped me on quite a lot of occasions as an emergency Remote Controller.

Even more so with the proper automation kits that include IR sensors.


----------



## Dragons (Oct 13, 2022)

I use to own Samsung with slide out keyboard I accidentally dropped it in bucket water still works , can’t do that now with new phones I now own iPhone mini forced upgrade


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 15, 2022)

I've been temporarily using a Huawei P20 Lite phone and in general it's very good (quality build-wise), but the phone has way too much pre-installed junk.

This is almost as bad as Samsung and Amazon bloatware. Folks who don't know how to remove just accept and live with it.

Thank goodness for XDA and ADB which we can remove/disable apps without root.


----------



## Dzhizus (Oct 17, 2022)

I have an old samsung Galaxy A51


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 17, 2022)

Dzhizus said:


> I have an old samsung Galaxy A51


"Old" 

I'm getting an A52S and will run a program to remove most pre-installed bloatware.


----------



## 2Hack (Oct 23, 2022)

Dragons said:


> I use to own Samsung with slide out keyboard I accidentally dropped it in bucket water still works , can’t do that now with new phones I now own iPhone mini forced upgrade


bruh all phones these days are water-resistant? I literally wash my phone every once in awhile to clean it


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 23, 2022)

2Hack said:


> bruh all phones these days are water-resistant? I literally wash my phone every once in awhile to clean it


To a certain limit.

You need to wash it? What must you be doing for it to get so dirty..


----------



## 2Hack (Oct 23, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> To a certain limit.
> 
> You need to wash it? What must you be doing for it to get so dirty..


you're talking about dropping it in a bucket of water, any phone these days can handle that much better than a slide phone. 

and yeah I like to be clean so sometimes I wash and clean my phone. phones are kinda dirty things if you think about it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 23, 2022)

2Hack said:


> you're talking about dropping it in a bucket of water, any phone these days can handle that much better than a slide phone.
> 
> and yeah I like to be clean so sometimes I wash and clean my phone. phones are kinda dirty things if you think about it.


I take real good care of the things I own so it's hardly, if it is I'll clean it with a wipe and a cloth, well, electrical content at least.

Actually washing just seems excessive unless it was really dirty, imo. It's a good thing phones are now resistant to water in case there's something that needs to be backed up.


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 1, 2022)

pixel 7 pro


----------



## termico (Nov 2, 2022)

Poco F3.
 But my next one may be one from Asus as they are one of the few with 3.5mm jack support.


----------



## SaberLilly (Nov 9, 2022)

I upgraded my old iphone XS Max to an LG Wing, the phone is a bit on the gimmick side but i like that i can legitimately multitask on it.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 9, 2022)

Apple iPhone Xs and iPad Air.


----------



## s9aW_igtgsi2 (Nov 14, 2022)

iphone 13 pro max


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 14, 2022)

I have a iphone 11 as a daily driver, but some friends gave me some phones they don't use any more, and man I am tempted to switch. The S21 FE's screen really makes me want to use that phone alot more than my 11.


----------



## Chary (Nov 14, 2022)

Galaxy S20 Ultra. I bought it to use as an emulation powerhouse, but then the Steam Deck got announced. I don't plan on upgrading my phone for a very long time, but I might eventually switch back to iPhone. I'm just too used to iOS. 

Although I would miss all the cool cracked apps...


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 14, 2022)

Finally switched from the A40 to the A52S and all's set up!

This has 6GB of RAM, but I doubt I'll use it for emulators as I've got my 3DS XL, Vita, and DS Lite all nearby.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Dec 25, 2022)

LG C1300
Nokia 6102i
Sony Ericsson w600i
LG C1500
LG CU400
Sidekick 2
Sidekick 3
HTC Excalibur (T-Mobile Dash)
HTC Dream (T-Mobile G1)
HTC Evo
HTC Evo 3D
Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket
Samsung Galaxy Note (GT-N7000)
Samsung Galaxy Note 2
Samsung Galaxy Note 3
Google Nexus 6
iPhone 6S Plus
iPhone 8 Plus
iPhone 11
iPhone 13 Pro Max

20 phones in 17 years.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 25, 2022)

JFizDaWiz said:


> LG C1300
> Nokia 6102i
> Sony Ericsson w600i
> LG C1500
> ...


When are you gonna use one of them, rather than store them in your dusty basement, eh?


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Dec 25, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> When are you gonna use one of them, rather than store them in your dusty basement, eh?



oh sorry it was actually the list of phones I've used over the years


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 25, 2022)

Pixel 7


----------



## zeello (Dec 28, 2022)

My current phone in service is Google Pixel 3a XL in purpleish. Beautiful phone.

My history of phones that actually had service (meaning I used them as phones not just wifi devices):
1) Nokia Lumia 928 (Windows Phone) very neat but I decided to upgrade when ebay stopped supporting it
2) Motorola Droid Turbo, very rad phone, lasted an obscenely long time before battery eventually went out and it would only work plugged in
3) HTC One M8 - this was more of a sidegrade than an upgrade, is actually a smaller screen than the Droid but the design is just so clean.
4) Google Pixel 3a XL

Although I have owned several other phones on the side as wifi devices. Lately I've been using a first gen white Pixel XL which I adore.
EDIT: And a black Sony Xperia L1. Sweet phone, and very mature looking. I got it for only 56 bucks on ebay. At the time it was the highest performance device I owned. Probably no one even knew it existed. (I sure didn't) https://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_l1-pictures-8619.php


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Dec 28, 2022)

I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra


----------

